# Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne



## AAlfänger (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin,moin
ich lese gerade einen Artikel in den Bremer Nachrichten, das auf Antrag der CDU/CSU und der FDP der Zugang aufs Wasser erleichtert  werden soll. Statt bisher 5 PS soll erst ab 15 PS Führerscheinpflicht sein und als Einsteigerboote soll eine Länge bis 9 Meter führerscheinfrei sein. Des weiteren soll die Prüfung vereinfacht werden und der Schein für Pyro- und Funktechnik mit dem Führerschein zusammengefaßt werden. Das ganze soll ab Mai 2012 greifen. Man mag es fast nicht glauben, das hier etwas gemacht wird, was in anderen Ländern schon lange ohne Probleme geht! Ich selber, Inhaber von SBF See und Binnen seit 25 Jahren begrüße das jedenfalls!#6

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Gillt das nur für Bremen oder D weit?


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das sollte wohl bundesweit gelten, da das Gesetz in den Bundestag eingebracht wird und Führerscheine sowieso Bundesangelegenheit ist!

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> der Zugang aufs Wasser erleichtert  werden soll. Statt bisher 5 PS soll erst ab 15 PS Führerscheinpflicht sein



Wenn ,das so sein sollte dann würde der Gesetzgeber endlich den "mündigen Bürger" nicht mehr entmündigen indem er ihn auf die
erbärmlichen 5 Ps beschränken muss!
In ganz Europa kann man führerscheinfrei mehr PS fahren.
Mit den 5 Ps biste nämlich z.b aufm Rhein Selbstmordkandidat und 15 PS(20 besser) am Heck könnten gerade so reichen, um sich einnigermaßen auf dem Strom zu bewegen!
Meiner Ansicht nach bringt so der Staat seine Bürger in unnötige Gefahrenlage!
Ich finde es schon lange schlimm, dass man uns hierzulande anscheinend für Trottel hält, die es nicht schaffen ein kleines Boot mit nem Außenborder zu bewegen, anderen Europäer traut man da von ihren Regierungen her deutlich mehr zu.

Ein Link wäre nicht schlecht!

Taxidermist


----------



## bennson (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich habe meinen SBF Binnen + See dieses Jahr gemacht und ein Lehrer meinte, dass die Scheine viel schwieriger/teuer werden sollen. Mehr Stoff + Pflichstunden u.s.w


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Kann leider keinen Link einstellen, da ich Online nichts finden kann! Beziehe mich hier aber auf die Aktuelle Ausgabe der Bremer Nachrichten bzw. Weserkurier Seite 22 Rubrik Schifffahrt!

Gruß Jürgen #h


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Ich habe meinen SBF Binnen + See dieses Jahr gemacht und ein Lehrer  meinte, dass die Scheine viel schwieriger/teuer werden sollen. Mehr  Stoff + Pflichstunden u.s.w



So etwas habe ich auch wahrgenommen, wäre auch eher typisch für unser Land, schwieriger/teurer und uns mehr Sicherheit vorgaukeln!



> Kann leider keinen Link einstellen, da ich Online nichts finden kann!  Beziehe mich hier aber auf die Aktuelle Ausgabe der Bremer Nachrichten  bzw. Weserkurier Seite 22 Rubrik Schifffahrt!



Ich habe auch schon geschaut und nichts finden können.

Taxidermist


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin moin

hier mal zum lesen 


KLICK


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

http://www.kvu.der-norden.de/news/1879.shtml

Danke Toxe!

Na klar, nicht nur unsere Regierenden sind als Bedenkenträger hier erwähnt, natürlich auch der DSV(Segler) und DKV (Kanuten)!
Aber Hoffnung besteht dennoch und wenn eine Aufweichung der bestehenden Gesetze nur wirtschaftlich (siehe Charterbootausnahmeregelung) interessant ist, oder auch im Rahmen von EU Anpassung geschieht!

Taxidermist


----------



## detlefb (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

na ja, so neu ist das nun auch nicht:

aus dem August 2011

auch ist nur eine Initiative und noch lange keine Gesetzesänderung.


----------



## LahnDöbel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Threadersteller, Link dazu bitte.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Threadersteller, Link dazu bitte.



Morgen, schaust du mal auf der vorherigen Seite da sind Links!

Taxidermist


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das von Seiten der Verbände sofort Einwände kommen,war ja sowieso klar! Aber das sich jeder, der die Scheine hat sich auch verkehrsbewußt und verantwortlich  verhält lasse ich hier mal unkommentiert. Das ist genau wie beim Angelschein! Wer von uns will aber ernstlich behaupten, das er die ganzen Regeln, die er mal beim Erlangen der Sportbootführerscheine gelehrnt hat heute noch alle kennt? Also ich jedenfalls nicht, obwohl ich sehr viel Zeit am und auf dem Wasser verbringe. Aber wer verdient denn an den Prüfungen? das sind doch auch die Verbände!

Gruß Jürgen#c


----------



## opus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin


wäre dafür wenn die  den schein auf  10 ps anheben würden  :vik:


mfg matze


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ist wie überall...
Kaum versucht mal irgendeine Partei eine Liberalisierung überzogener Vorschriften, stellen sich die Lobbyi-s/dio-ten aus den Verbänden dagegen...#q

Deutschland, das Land der unmündigen Idioten, denen man am besten per Gesetz vorschreibt, wann sie kacken gehen dürfen...:m


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

So is es!!!!!!!!!!!! Geld regiert die Welt! Außerdem wären dann die Erwürdigen Herren in ihren dunklen Blazern mit Clubabzeichen und ererbietendem Auftreten bei der Prüfung überflüssig und das geht ja wohl mal garnicht!#c

Gruß Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist wie überall...
> Kaum versucht mal irgendeine Partei eine Liberalisierung überzogener Vorschriften, stellen sich die Lobbyi-s/dio-ten aus den Verbänden dagegen...#q
> 
> Deutschland, das Land der unmündigen Idioten, denen man am besten per Gesetz vorschreibt, wann sie kacken gehen dürfen...:m




lohnt nicht darüber nachzudenken und sich zu ärgern!
Du brauchst nicht mal die Lobbyi-s/dio-ten um diese Sache abzuwenden.
Bei diesem Thema bekommen sich schon die Besitzer und dich Nichtbesitzer eines Bootsführerscheins in die Haare.
Es kann ja nicht sein, dass der eine einen Schein machen musste und nun sich ein anderer einfach so einen größeren Quirl anschrauben darf. |rolleyes
Ach ja der praktische Unterrichtet von einer Stunde für so einen Schein ist echt ein Witz gewesen.
Da lernt garantiere keiner den Umgang mit einem Boot auf dem Meer.
Hauptsache er kann die Knoten binden!
Die Kartentische zum navigieren suche ich auch auf den meisten Booten vergebens.
Also weg mit den 5 PS Motoren von der Ostsee und 10 oder 25 PS erlaubt.
Bringt mehr Sicherheit als die Führerscheinpflicht für Kleinboote welche mit einem 5 PS Motor umgangen werden kann.
Bei Charterbooten geht es auch ohne Führerschein über 5 PS.
Da gibt es für die Hausboote eine Einweisung und los geht es.
Warum nicht gleiches Recht für alle?


----------



## Onkel Frank (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt , haltet uns bitte auf dem laufenden wenns was neues gibt . Wollen uns nämlich ein Boot für die Ostsee besorgen , wird ein schön Wetter Boot mit geplanten 5 PS , aber wenn man das hier liest dann sollte man mit dem Motor wohl noch warten .


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Eben, nicht ärgern, einfach nach Norge fahren und Schwamm drüber...


...aber vielleicht gibt's bald bei EBAY günstig gebrauchte 5 PS-Schrauben


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wie sieht es eigentlich zur Zeit bei unseren Nachbarn aus?
zB. Dänemark
Darf man da mit einem eigenem Boot mit sagen wir mal 10 PS Motor anreisen und es dann ohne Führerschein auf der Ostsee nutzen?


----------



## goeddoek (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Es gilt das Recht / die Vorschriften des Landes in dem Du wohnst > http://www.visitdenmark.com/tysklan...eter/udlejere/hinweiseuberbootsvermietung.htm

und > 

"Sollten Sie jedoch als Tourist ein Motorboot in Dänemark mieten, gelten die dänischen Regeln und Sie können deshalb auch (je nach Gewicht, Länge und Motorgröße des Bootes) von den Anforderungen an Ausbildung für die Fahrer von Motorbooten betroffen sein."


----------



## herculesracer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich wäre dann eher für einen "kleinen" SBF bis z.b. Max 15ps... Das wäre für mich als Angler sehr interessant...


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hier mal ein Vergleich der Europäischen Bootsführerschein-Bestimmungen.
Wir sind hier in Deutschland bei weitem die am meisten Reglementierten!!!
Ok, mit den Ösis und Slowenien.
Deppenland eben!

http://m4s.de/eu-sportbootfuehrerscheine.html

Taxidermist


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

....auf alle Fälle das Land der aufgeregten. Was für ein Theater um ungelegte Eier.
Aber wenn den nun der 15 oder 20 PS Motor *der Sicherheitsaspekt * ist, warum riskieren noch so viele ihr Leben, wenn sie denn ernstzunehmende Bootsangler sein wollen?

Wir sind nicht das Deppenland, sondern das Land der Rechtsschutzversicherten und Gesetzesgeilen. Es gibt hier im Board sehr sehr viele Threads die sich rauf und runter mit dem allgegenwärtigen Schrei nach dem Staat oder der Polizei beschäftigen. Was sollte hier also anders laufen?
Natürlich sehen hier die Verbände ( insbesondere die Verbandsrentner ) ihre Felle, sprich Nebeneinkünfte, wegschwimmen. Das gilt übrigens auch für Angelvereine.

Wer also auf diese Gesetzeänderung warten will, muß sehr viel Geduld mitbringen.
Petri


----------



## hawken (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Nunja, unsere Feudal Herren halten uns für Doof !!!


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Dolfin, ich geb dir uneingechränkt recht!


----------



## goeddoek (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Also, die Idee, den Funk- und Pyro-Schein gleich mit zu integrieren find ich ja klasse #6

Hab sowieso nie verstanden, warum das alles extra und häppchenweise laufen muss. 
Wenn ich mir ansehe, was teilweise mit "Schein" auf dem Wasser unterwegs ist, hoffe ich nur, dass das nicht durchgesetzt wird.

Ist wahrscheinlich wieder 'ne Masche, um auf "Stimmenfang" zu gehen - also abwarten :m


----------



## Tim78 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo !
Jetzt mal ernsthaft ! Wollt ihr mir sagen das es OK ist das jeder sich nen 15oder 20Ps dranschraubt und drauf los holzt ?haben wir nicht schon genug unfälle auf dem Wasser und das muß jeder zugeben der viel auf dem Wasser ist .Der erfahrene Bootsangler mit seinem 50Ps und mehr an seinem eigenem Boot wird selten in irgendeiner Gefährlichen oder Sau dummen Situation beobachtet während die 5Ps kandidaten immer wieder auffallen oder einem dem Herzinfakt nahen zustand bringen.
Ich kann mir das richtig gut vorstellen" Manni " kauft sich ne Aluschale 3,10m lang 1.40 breit 50Kg schwer und fetzt mit 20Ps in den Hamburger Hafen weil da der Zander beißt, ließt man ja bekanntlich überall.Lauter bunte schilder nen paar bunte Tonnen und nen 180m langer Öltanker der gerade anlegen will wo "manni" gerade vertikalen will .Na ja muß der tanker halt ausweichen wa ....Kann sich ja mit den anderen Wassersportleren die sich an die Reste ihrer SegelBoote und Kanus klammern unterhalten; über Vorfahrtsregeln und bedeutung der Betonnung und Beschilderung .
Ne also sowas kann ich nicht verstehen ich hab auch leider nur den Binnen aber ohne Grundwissen würde ich nie da hinfahren .Mir reichen die Situationen die ich immer wieder Beobachte um mich sogar gegen die erlaubten 5Ps auszusprechen


----------



## Marf22 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Ich finde nur Autos die über 250km/h fahren  sollten ne Führerscheinpflicht haben. Scheiß doch auf Verkehrsregeln :vik: Ab mit dem Mofa auf die Autobahn! :vik:



Das habe ich in dem anderen Trööt dazu geschrieben! Selbst fürn Buschmoped braucht man nen Führerschein, aber auf nen Verkehrsweg schön ohne rumheitzen.....#d

Genau wegen solcher Spezies ist hier auf dem MLK das Bootsangeln verboten worden! Frei nach dem Motto:"Sicher darf ich mittig aufen Kanal angeln und auch ankern!:vik:"


----------



## Tim78 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ja genau solche Situationen meine ich !
Gerade einfahrten oder anleger da kannste die tollsten Sachen beobachten.Oder einfach nur kreutzen von berufsschiffen da legste dich flach ...... Aber rummaulen weg mit dem führerschein ja ich bin da auch führ wenn ihr mir 10 stimmen von Berufsschiffern bringt die das auch für gut halten.Klar kann ich auch verstehen das man sich mit 5Ps auf der ostsee verloren vorkommt .Und ich gebe jedem Recht der sagt min.20Ps und mehr.Wenn ein Führerschein vorhanden ist sonst geht Brandungsangeln.Habt ihr mal die Statistiken von Schiffsunfällen vergliechen ???Daraus geht hervor das alle nachbarländer schlechter abschneiden , kann ich gar nicht verstehen liegt bestimmt nicht an den dummen Deutschen die zB an Norwegensküste jedes Jahr absaufen .Weil sie keine Erfahrung und Führerscheine brauchen nur nen 40Ps Motor weil man mit 6Ps ja nicht zum Fisch kommt der draußen 8Km vor der küste steht da muß nen Motor an die 4m schale sonst wird das nichts ....#d#d#d#d


----------



## AAlfänger (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Das habe ich in dem anderen Trööt dazu geschrieben! Selbst fürn Buschmoped braucht man nen Führerschein, aber auf nen Verkehrsweg schön ohne rumheitzen.....#d
> 
> Genau wegen solcher Spezies ist hier auf dem MLK das Bootsangeln verboten worden! Frei nach dem Motto:"Sicher darf ich mittig aufen Kanal angeln und auch ankern!:vik:"


Das die Diskussion in diese Richtung geht, hatte ich mir vorher schon gedacht! Hier wird denn auch mit Unfällen oder Fehlverhalten  argumentiert. Das Fehlverhalten will ich hier auch nicht bezweifeln, aber wenn ich so das Jahrbuch der DGzRS lese, sollte übrigens jeder tun der sich aufs Wasser begibt, dann kann man aber nachlesen: Die meisten Einsätze, die gefahren werden sind nicht durch Angler sondern durch Sportboote nötig, zu deren Führung eine Befähigung sprich Schein erforderlich ist! Das belegt in meinen Augen wieder, das der Schein nicht alles ist! Im eigenem Interesse soll sollte sich sowieso jeder, der sich aufs Wasser begibt vorher schlau machen, was er darf oder nicht. Wenn dann noch gesagt wird, das vor Norwegen oder so mehr Angler verunglücken, liegt das doch meist an der eigenen Überschätzung( Wetter) und nicht das die Leute keinen Schein hatten!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Samdeek (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hey machen wir uns alle doch mal nichts vor....
In einigen ländern funktioniert das ganze schon siehe Dänemark und co.
Unserem land würde das ganz sicherlich nicht schaden da man auch überlegen sollte wie viele leute allein rüber fahren um mal boot zu fahren.
Aus turisten sicht wäre das auf jeden fall ein vorteil.
Dass dann boote geliehen werden heißt auch das diese leute gut eingewiesen werden, der verleiher möchte ja auch ein heiles boot wieder im stall sehen.
Ich selber habe keinen schein und fahre raus, aber was ich bis jetzt erlebt hab war genau das gegenteil von dem was hier berichtet wird.
Diejenigen mit schein und jeder menge mukis hinten drann knallen 5m in voller gleitfahrt an dir vorbei, driften vor die berufsschiffahrt und starten erst in letzter sekunde.
Muss sowas sein? ganz klar nein.
Es gibt verhaltensregeln die jedem der sich auf wasser begiebt bewusst sein müssen und die er auch kennen muss.
Manch ein 5ps fahrer ist besser gebildet wie der SBF fahrer mit schein.

Unfälle wird es immer geben ob jetzt jemand den SFB hat oder nicht.

die hochsetzung auf 15ps würde alle male ausreichen, aber eins ist sicher nur weil man 15ps hinten drann hat wird man wohl nicht mehr oder weniger unfälle haben.

Wie war das mit dem treibgut?

Naja hier sind jede menge leute unterwegs die eine menge ansichten haben und leider sind die meist nicht übereinstimmend.

Ich persönlich hoffe das dieses gesetz schnellsten verabschiedet wird.

Weil 5ps und mal fix in Hafen bei max 10km/h is nicht so wirklich.

Achso mein motörski hat 10 ps aber gedrosselt, die drossel wurde so verbaut das ich sie in 3min entfernen kann!
warum fragt ihr euch bestimmt!
ein guter freund hatte sich einen drilling in irgend eine arder gejagt die menge an blut die da floss macht dir echt panik. 
da zählt wohl jede sekunde.
Also Drossel raus und Hebel nach unten resultat anstelle von 10km/h 25km/h

Gruß Denis


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Davon ab sind sich die Verbände bei den Bootlern so uneinig wie die Anglerverbände, musst ich mir echt einen grinsen.....

Auf der einen Seite die "Bewahrer" vom Deutschen Motoryachtverband und vom Deutschen Selgerverband, am liebsten alles eher noch strenger. 

Auf der anderen Seite ADAC-Sportschifffahrt, Bundesverband Wassersprotwirtschaft, Kreuzer Yacht Club und Vereinigung Deutscher Yacht-Charterunernehmen, die für entsprechende Lockerungen sind.

Geplant ist derzeit wohl aber eher eine Regelung wie in den Niederlanden, welche sich an Höchstgeschwindigkeit und Bootslänge statt an PS-Zahlen orientieren sollte.

Also Führerschein ab 15 m Bootslänge und/oder mehr als 20 km/h Geschwindigkeit.

Kam dazu auch ein Gespräch mit dem Leiter der ADAC-Sportschifffahrt in der Ausgabe des Boote-Magazins, Ausgabe 11/2011..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Gibt es dazu eigentlich schon Kommentare von der DGzRS?


Zumindest weiss ich davon nichts..


----------



## AAlfänger (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab sind sich die Verbände bei den Bootlern so uneinig wie die Anglerverbände, musst ich mir echt einen grinsen.....
> 
> Auf der einen Seite die "Bewahrer" vom Deutschen Motoryachtverband und vom Deutschen Selgerverband, am liebsten alles eher noch strenger.
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich bei der Erstellung des Treads gemeint, die hochwürdigen Vertreter der Prüfungskommision in ihren Clubjacken, die jeden Prüfling vor Erfurcht erstarren lassen! Ich, der in seinem Leben schon viele Prüfungen abgelegt hat habe nur bei meiner Prüfung zum Angelschein einen lustigen Prüfer erlebt, der durch seine lockere Art die Nervosität nahm. Die beste Aussage war, ihr konnt ruhig alle abschreiben, bloß dann besteht heut bloß einer weil jeder andere Fragen hat. Alle mußten lachen und es haben alle bestanden, von 16 Leuten 11 mit sehr gut

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Onkel Frank (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Was bringt diese Diskussion ??? Garnichts . Die Entscheidungsträger sitzen wo anderst , und die geben keinen Pfifferling auf unsere Meinung , wie sonst auch immer halt. Ich persönlich bin auch dafür , denn in manchen Situationen wünscht man sich echt ein bischen schneller von A nach B zu kommen um nicht als Wendeboje von den Regattabooten benutzt zu werden :q , oder auftretender Seenebel den man ja erkennen kann wenn er aufzieht usw usw .


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich würde die Anderung sehr begrüßen. Mit 5PS auf dem Rhein ist es eigentlich unmöglich ein Boot vernünftig zu fahren.
Kleine Nußschalen geht zwar, aber die sind ja auch nicht unbedingt sicher.

Einen Kompromiss werden die Großkopfernen wohl nicht finden, da haben die Sackoträger doch viel zu viel Angst davor.
Könnte ja sein, das sich noch mehr Pöbel und Gesocks an den Flüssen mit Booten breit macht.

Für die offene See sollte auf jeden Fall zumindestens ein Lehrgang besucht werden.


----------



## Marf22 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Natürlich sagen alle 5PS-Skipper, die mit den vielen Mukkis fahren immer so böse schnell und sind viel schlimmer wie wir. Wahrscheinlich dümpelt der Hochscheinheilige gerade wieder im falschen Fahrwasser rum oder ankert in einer Hafeneinfahrt und pöbelt noch voller Selbstverherrlichung dem Wassersportkollegen hinter her.

Man kann immer die Gegenseite runter putzen, wir sind ja auch alle in Deutschland und ein miteinander verkraftet das eigene Ego wohl nur noch schwer.

Auf dem Wasser ist genauso Gefahrgut, "Schwertransporte", Einsatzkräfte und und und unterwegs. Die Regeln, gerade zum Beispiel mit Seglern und derer besonderen Bedürfnisse beim ausweichen, sind oft komplexer wie im Starßenverkehr. Es gibt zich verschiedene Signale, binnen und see sogar noch unterschiedlich. Auch ne Art "Autobahnen" gibbet....kann man sich narürlich alles selber beibringen, tut aber keiner. Brauch mir auch keiner erzählen. Die Theorie sollte man gehört und auch durch eine Prüfung bestätigt bekommen haben. Es bleibt immer was im Hinterkopf hängen und gerade in der Situation auf dem Wasser, fällt einem nicht mehr der genaue Wortlaut ein, aber man weiß.....da war doch was, hier ist was faul und kann dem entsprechend umsichtiger handeln.

Die Praxis ist nen Witz, keine Frage....entweder Richtig oder überhaupt nicht. Trotzdem finde ich auch hier Grundkenntnisse nicht verkehrt. Fahren lernt man eh auf dem Wasser, in 45min geht es einfach nicht.

Ich bin auch ohne FS in Dänemark gefahren, wäre aber nach Deutschem Recht dran gewesen, wäre was passiert. Deswegen, kann ich einfach sagen, mit dem Hintergrund wissen fühle ich mich sichere und ne Tonne mit wilden Bürsten am Top ist nicht nur zum fest machen, damit man in Ruhe auf Platte angeln kann.

Und jeder der nen FS hat ist gleich ein Bonze#d, das ist das typische denken hier. Andere zahlen halt nicht ihren Golf 6 ab,oder ihr feines Reihenhäuschen sondern ihr Boot oder haben sich das Dingen selber zusammen gebaut oder vom Munde abgespart. Die wenigsten Bonzen gurken durch die Ostsee mit ihren 5-7m Booten und lassen sich ihr Deck vom Dorsch vollkacken....

So teuer ist der Schein nicht.....da kann es nicht dran liegen. 2 gute Ruten mit Rolle kosten das Gleiche, also ist es Faulheit, ne *******galeinstellung gegen über anderen Menschen oder Selbstüberschätzung......und natürlich kann sich jeder "einlesen" läßt den Kadi oder die Vesicherung aber völlig kalt!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Und jeder der nen FS hat ist gleich ein Bonze#d,  das ist das typische denken hier. Andere zahlen halt nicht ihren Golf 6  ab,oder ihr feines Reihenhäuschen sondern ihr Boot oder haben sich das  Dingen selber zusammen gebaut oder vom Munde abgespart. Die wenigsten  Bonzen gurken durch die Ostsee mit ihren 5-7m Booten und lassen sich ihr  Deck vom Dorsch vollkacken....


Ist dir dass schon passiert, als "Bonze" tituliert zu werden?
Oder gibt es da etwa einen Komplex ?
Das wenn kein anderes Argument mehr zieht, der Sicherheitsaspekt hochgehalten wird, ist klar!
Da ich selbst schon des öfteren Boote im Ausland geliehen habe, war es für mich immer selbstverständlich, mich mit den Gegebenheiten, soll heißen Gesetzen und Schiffahrtsregelungen vertraut zu machen.
Ich hänge nämlich an meinem Leben!
Die am meisten gegen solche Freiheiten für andere sind, machen dies häufig nur aus einer gewissen elitären Besitzstandswahrung heraus.
Dies ist auch bei der Diskussion Angelschein(Prüfung) oder nicht festzustellen, da glauben auch viele, nur weil sie sone lächerliche Prüfung gemacht haben, sind sie tatsächlich auch befähigter als andere!
Ich bleibe dabei, wir werden hier in Deutschland von unseren Regierenden
für doof gehalten und über die Maßen gegängelt, dies übrigends nicht nur im Bereich Wassersport.
Das die Verbände dagegen sind ist sowieso klar, die wollen ihre "Skipper" von schwimmenden Caravans, vor dem Pöbel bewahren und sich ihre sichere Einnahmequelle von Prüfungsvorbereitung und Prüfung nicht nehmen lassen.
Ähnlich wie beim VDSF, wo ja auch geglaubt wird, nur ein geprüfter Angler ist ein guter Angler!
Es geht ja bei der Initiative nicht etwa um die Aufhebung der Führerscheinpflicht, sondern um die dezente Erhöhung/Anpassung der Führerscheinbefreiten Ps Klasse!

Jürgen


----------



## Marf22 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist dir dass schon passiert, als "Bonze" tituliert zu werden?
> Oder gibt es da etwa einen Komplex ?
> 
> Jürgen


 
Bitte den Trööt genau lesen, das Bonze kommt nicht von mir! Hoffentlich liest du dich nicht genau so gut in die Regeln andere Länder ein! 

Spaß, der Onkel macht nur Spaß!

Ich bin aufen Campingplatz angesprochen worden....ist ja wohl nicht dein Boot, wo haste das geliehen, nicht in dem Alter! Natürlich waren es Deutsche.....nen Däne wäre ran gekommen und hätte sich das Dingen angeschaut und und einen in ein Gespräch verwickelt.....und nicht aus Neid oder anderen Standesdünkeln! 

Die mich aus dem BF oder auch direkt kennen, kennen auch den Werdegang meines Bootes.....und ja ich bin stolz wie Bolle auf den Kahn!  Also wohl nen Bonze!:vik:



Nochwas, auch Dänemark hat eine Führerscheinpflicht für schnelle Gleiter! Gibt da irgendwo ne Formel für. Desweitern kann man DK nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen.....dort wird so gut wie jeder mit nem Boot und dem Meer groß. Hier in Deutschland sind es wohl er 10%.....



> Ich bleibe dabei, wir werden hier in Deutschland von unseren Regierenden
> für doof gehalten und über die Maßen gegängelt, dies übrigends nicht nur im Bereich Wassersport.


 
Gebe ich dir zu 100%, da liegt aber hoffentlich für dich in diesem Land nicht der Schwerpunkt bei Bootsführerschein und Angelprüfung!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Die mich aus dem BF oder auch direkt kennen, kennen auch den Werdegang  meines Bootes.....und ja ich bin stolz wie Bolle auf den Kahn!  Also wohl nen Bonze!:vik:


Ich meine dass nur Idioten sich darüber echaufieren, was andere mit ihrem Fleiß erschaffen haben!
Der Begriff "Bonze" steht eigentlich für Funktionäre aus Politik und Wirtschaft, wenn man ihn als Schimpfwort verwendet, ist oft dass eigene Unvermögen oder auch Neid dafür verantwortlich.
Also nichts für ungut.

Jürgen


----------



## thebigangler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Schönen Guten abend ich beobachte schon lange das Thema
und kan es nur bestättigen als Bonze betitelt zu werden passiert mir jedes mal echt lustig die Leute sehen immer mein Boot und fragen gleich wie alt ich bin oder glotzen immer mich so an .Es kann keiner verstehen das man sich sein Hobby hart erarbeitet :vik:


----------



## mathei (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ich denke keine erhöhung der ps zahl.
sondern abschaffung der 5 ps zahl.
jeder der moterisiert aufs wasser will, sollte einen schein haben.
wenn ich moped mit 15 will : schein machen
auto fahren möchte: schein machen
fliegen möchte: schein machen
und halt boot fahren möchte: schein machen

das ist keine bevormundung, sondern sicherheit für jeden.

ich habe 200 ps im heck. fahre nur binnen. auf der ost/nordsee war ich noch nicht damit. würde es ohne schein auch nicht machen.
sind ja ganz andere regeln und vorrausetzungen da.


----------



## boot (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Also bis 15 PS ohne Führerschein würde ich gut finden,warum auch nicht   das ist doch sicherer als wenn die Leute mit einen 5 PS Quirl auf der Ostsee fahren.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> jeder der moterisiert aufs wasser will, sollte einen schein haben.
> wenn ich moped mit 15 will : schein machen
> auto fahren möchte: schein machen
> fliegen möchte: schein machen
> ...


Jo und demnächst auch fürs Fahrad nen Schein, über die Helmpflicht für Trottel-Deutsche denkt man schließlich auch schon nach!
Für den Elektromotor am Boot selbstverständlich auch nen Schein!
Am besten noch Helmpflicht aufm Boot, denn es könnte einem ja auch ne Möwe
aufs Hirn kacken!

Jürgen


----------



## elbetaler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Einen schönen Gruss erstmal an Euch alle hier! Nach einer langen Beobachtungsphase (viele Rubriken) möchte ich mich nun auch endlich mal aufraffen, meinen Senf dazu zu geben. Ich bin selbst seit einigen Jahren sowohl mit Mietbooten als auch mit eigenem Boot auf Süß- und Salzwasser unterwegs. Dabei sei erwähnt, dass ich DEN Schein nicht habe, dafür aber durch Selbststudium viele Vorschriften/Gebote etc. bzgl. Verhalten auf dem Wasser angeeignet habe. Das ist, wie hier schon gesagt, ÜBERLEBENSWICHTIG ! Kein Hecht oder Dorsch ist so wertvoll, wie das eigene und das Leben anderer, vielleicht situationsbedingt unbeteiligten Personen. Selbstkritisch betrachtet bin ich für die Anhebung der 5-PS-Grenze. Mein knapp 5x2 m -Boot wird von einem 8-PS-Bulemie-2Takter angetrieben. Oft genug hätte ich dringends gerne ein paar mehr PS gehabt - und das nicht aus Imponiergehabe, sondern mitunter brenzligen Situationen entgehen zu können. Oder sei es nur, um beispielsweise die Distanz zwischen der Marina Tarnewitz und Steilküste Boltenhagen in einer kürzeren Zeit bewältigen zu können, um natürlich mehr Zeit zum Pietschern zu haben. Ich bin auf dem Wasser schon paar Male kontrolliert worden, finde ich auch gut so. Doch was auffällt, nach allem Möglichen wurde gefragt, aber nie, ob man Alkohol drin hat. Ich habe mir selbst ein striktes Verbot von Alk-Genuss auf dem Boot auferlegt. Das hat nicht geschadet. Immer wieder trifft man solche "Experten", die regelrecht voll mit Boot unterwegs sind. Das müsste sehr nachhaltig bestraft werden! Genauso schlimm ist das Ver- und Überschätzen der aktuellen Situation und der eigenen Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten. Ganz aktuell: Zwei Mittfünfziger fahren mit Kleinboot bei Boltenhagen im dicksten Nebel auf die Ostsee! Und lösen dann eine Suchaktion der WAPO aus, als höchstwahrscheinlich vorher der Kupferbolzen in der Hose noch die letzten Reserven menschlichen Gehirns aktiviert hatte und die beiden endlich aufgegeben haben. Sie hatten sich an einer Netzmarkierung auf offener See vertäut und dann selbst die Polizei alarmiert. (Die dann mit drei Besatzungen diese Ignoranten gerettet haben) Die müssten den Einsatz voll bezahlen! Solche Leute versauen als relative Minderheit den anderen Anglern/Sportlern den Spass am Hobby. Denn jeder Einsatz, jeder Unfall und auch jeder Verletzte lässt die Behörden über die Wirksamkeit der bestehenden Vorschriften nachdenken. Ich gehe trotz einer hohen Dunkelziffer davon aus, dass die meisten von Euch zu den Verantwortungsbewussten gehören. Das wird man aber nicht über Nacht! Deshalb unterstütze ich auch den Vorschlag: Anhebung der führerscheinfreien Grenze aber Pflichtabsolvierung eines Grundlehrganges und der entsprechende Nachweis.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Das wird man aber nicht über Nacht! Deshalb unterstütze ich  auch den Vorschlag: Anhebung der führerscheinfreien Grenze aber  Pflichtabsolvierung eines Grundlehrganges und der entsprechende  Nachweis.


@elbetaler
Zunächst mal, herzlich willkommen im AB.
Es hört sich ganz vernünftig an was du sagst und könnte ein Kompromiß
sein, der Sinn macht.
Ich befürchte nur, dass so was nicht von unseren Politikern kommen wird.
Die Verbände könnten sich ja auch an so einem Grundlehrgang bereichern, wären demzufolge auch zufrieden.
Und den Sicherheitsfanatikern wäre auch Genüge getan.

Jürgen


----------



## Pixelschreck (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Auch ich bin für 15 Ps führerscheinfrei!

Einerseits darf man ja große Hausboote mit 30 Ps und mehr nach einer kurzen Einweisung über die Mecklenburgischen-Seen bugsieren. Andererseits muss man ohne Spobofü um Leib und Leben bangen wenn plötzlich ein Gewitter aufzieht und man sich zufällig mitten auf dem Schwerinersee befindet. Auf der See sowie den Seeschiffartsstrassen sind 15 Ps ohnehin ein gutes Stück Sicherheit. 
0,0 Promille sollten auch ohne Führerschein bindend sein ebenso wie die Pflicht sich über grundlegenden Verkehrsvorschriften zu informieren.
"Raser" werden eh schnell wieder zur Vernunft kommen denn die Wapo führt auf Binnengewässern auch Tempomessungen durch.
Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand berichten wie es denn in anderen europäischen Ländern gehandhabt wird? Etwas Anpassung könnte ja nicht schaden... denke ich.

P.S.: @Wollebre die meisten 5 PS Motore sind für die Zulassung als Fs-frei auf 5 Ps gedrosselt und lassen sich recht einfach wieder auf die ursprüngliche Leistung bringen . Von Aussen ist das nicht zu sehen und die Typen - Nummer stimmt auch noch. Nach dieser Nummer geht die Wapo die Liste durch ob der Motor Fs - Frei ist.

Schöne Grüße von der Küste!
Jens


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand berichten wie es denn in anderen  europäischen Ländern gehandhabt wird? Etwas Anpassung könnte ja nicht  schaden... denke ich.


Überall in Europa traut man in der Hinsicht seinen Bürgern mehr zu als bei uns!

@Pixelscheck,hier nochmal der Link mit den Führerscheinvorschriften
der EU
http://m4s.de/eu-sportbootfuehrerscheine.html

Jürgen


----------



## elbetaler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ja, moin Euch auch. Natürlich ist der 8PS-Motor gedrosselt, und zwar nicht nur auf dem Papier. Eben aus dem Grund, ein 2-Zylinder-Aggregat mit "Kraftreserve" zur Verfügung zu haben wurde das ganz legal so gemacht. Und da muss ich auch nicht heimlich irgend einen Splint ziehen, um die Drosselung aufzuheben. Das bleibt so wie`s ist und da sehe ich Kontrollen sehr gelassen entgegen. Und übrigens: Wenn es alles mal so beschlossen werden würde, wie wir Freizeitskipper es gerne hätten, bleibt die Frage immer: Wer kontrolliert das? Ein Gesetz ist nur so gut, wie es auch durchgesetzt wird. Andere Sache, nur mal so ein Gedanke: Was wäre denn, wenn unsere Wellenreiter (jegliche Grösse) zum TÜV müssten oder Steuern zu entrichten wären? Das würde erstmal eine Welle auslösen! Aber zurück. Vergleichsweise müsste sich doch bei unserem Problem, auch mit aktiver Unterstützung der Verbände und Politikern in den zuständigen Ressourcen und allen anderen Verantwortlichen, zumindest mittelfristig eine Lösung herbeiführen lassen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Also ich habe mir jetzt den Artikel unter  http://www.torsten-staffeldt.de/wcsite.php?wc_b=8287  etwas genauer durchgelesen und habe dann dem Herrn Staffeld die im Folgenden zitierte Mail gesendet.  Der entscheidende Satz ist rot markiert. Soll nun jeder denken was er will, ich hab mal wieder den Kaffee auf! #q
_
Zitat:

Hallo Herr Staffeld!

Wie ich aus einem Anglerforum erfahren habe planen Sie eine Neuregelung der Bootsführerscheine._ _
Zitat: "__Sogenannte Einsteigerboote mit einer Länge von acht bis neun Metern sollen zukünftig führerscheinfrei sein."
Damit ist aber niemand geholfen! Wer kann sich denn ein 8m Boot leisten?  Der durchschnittliche Angler sicherlich nicht.  Soll dies etwa wieder  so eine Ausnahme nach dem Motto wer bezahlen kann darf Alles werden? So  wie die Charterscheinregelung? Oder der Touristen- Angelschein für  Mc-Pomm?
Was dringend notwendig wäre ist allgemein die Obergrenze für  Führerschein freie  Bootsantriebe auf 15 Ps herauf zusetzen. Es sind  meist diejenigen die, aus Kostengründen oder weil sie das umfangreiche  "Sportbootabitur" (ich meine hier vor allen für See) nicht schaffen,  ohne Bootsführerschein mit den lausigen 5Ps in Seenot geraten. 
Ich selbst bin im Besitz eines Bootsführerscheins und meine beurteilen zu  können das 15 Ps auf den Küstengewässern, Seeschiffahrtsstrassen und  vielen größeren Binnengewässern kein Luxus sind, sondern ein wichtiges  Stück Sicherheit. Ein Blick zu unseren europäischen Nachbarn sollte doch  wohl mal zu einen Aha - Erlebnis werden. 
Sicherlich widerspricht eine einfache Erhöhung der Leistungsgrenze dem  Grundprinzip der Extrawurst für besser Verdienende aber zumindest der  Bürokratomanie   könnte man ja mit einer 0,0 Promille - Regelung sowie  einem Grundkurs (Mofaführerschein für Freizeitkapitäne) genüge tun.

Also, wenn schon mal an Gesetzen herum gefummelt werden soll dann bitte: zum Wohle des __ganzen Volkes, zum Schutze von Leib und Leben (auch auf See) und im Einklang mit unseren Europäischen Nachbarn.

Schöne Grüße von der Küste!_ _
Jens Ulbrich

-----------------------

_


----------



## elbetaler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo, (bes. Pixelschreck)                                                                                       Ich teile Deine Auffassung und möchte mich stellvertretend für bestimmt viele "Betroffene" bei Dir bedanken, dass Du etwas ganz konkretes unternommen hast! In aller Hergottsfrüh! Allerdings finde ich es auch beachtlich, als BFS-Inhaber sich so ins Zeug zu legen.Danke und nen schönen Tag!


----------



## AAlfänger (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moin,moin zusammen,
nachdem die Diskussion nun schon soweit fortgeschritten ist und ich als Themenstarter alles verfolge staune ich nur über die Argumente. Einige Leute fühlen sich ganz schön auf den Schlips getreten, insbesondere die mit dem Schein! Jetzt habe ich mal die Frage,was machen wir denn mit den Farbenblinden unter uns, die es zweifellos ja gibt? Die dürfen ja bekanntlich keinen Bootsführerschein machen aber ein Boot mit 5 Ps fahren!;+ Und an Marf22 gerichtet: Ich finden es gut, das die stolz  auf dein Boot bist und auf das, was du in deinem Alter(wie alt weiss ich nicht) schon erreicht hast, aber dadurch für andere die Pflicht abzuleiten auf irgendetwas ( Schein ect.) kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!

Gruß Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## Marf22 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> ;+  Und an Marf22 gerichtet: Ich finden es gut, das die stolz  auf dein  Boot bist und auf das, was du in deinem Alter(wie alt weiss ich nicht)  schon erreicht hast, aber dadurch für andere die Pflicht abzuleiten auf  irgendetwas ( Schein ect.) kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!


Da hat ja das eine mt dem anderen nichts zu tun. Habe damit nur auf den Begriff "Bonze" reagiert. Das hat nichts mit dem FS zu tun. Das ist einfach nur an den recht schmalen Horizont einiger Menschen gerichtet, die ein Boot mit Reichtum verwechseln. Ich habe men Boot als Wrack gekauft, entkernt und wieder aufgebaut! Sieht nu aus wie neu und wird sofort mit Bonzentum verglichen ;+

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, und oben nochmals erwähnt, würde doch eine Standartprüfung, des Regelwerks, durch den TÜV oder sonstiger Organistonen völlig reichen. Ob man sich das im Selbststudium oder im Kurs beibiegt sei doch jedem selber überlassen. Zu entrichten ist nur eine Prüfungsgebühr und man ist somit gezwungen sich mit dem Stoff auseinader zu setzen. Geht hier in NRW doch auch ohne Probeme mi dem AS....


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moinsen,

auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden. Ich bin klar dagegen. Ich wäre sogar dafür die 5PS Regelung ganz abzuschaffen, wenngleich ich selber einige Jahre davon profitiert habe. Wer den Schein hat kann für sein evtl. Fehlverhalten auch entsprechend belangt werden (bis hin zum Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis). Wer keinen Schein hat, dem kann ich ihn auch nicht entziehen. Ich habe inzwischen SBF-See (seit 12 Jahren), SBF-Binnen (seit 1 Jahr) und das SRC Zeugnis (seit 1,5 Jahren). Ich bin seit 4 Jahren mit eigenem Boot und 30PS unterwegs. Eine Vereinfachung in Form von Zusammenlegung der ganzen Scheine, die man sich sonst mühsam zusammen sammeln muss (mit den damit verbundenen Kosten) fände ich super. 
Ich bin aber oft in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs und sehe dort die Experten mit 5PS oder Leihboot und ohne Schein. Ich habe mich schon sehr, sehr oft geärgert. Es wird einem die Vorfahrt genommen, durch die Schnüre  gefahren usw und so fort. Bei den meisten herrscht vollkommene Ahnungslosigkeit und oftmals ist das Fehlverhalten wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Absicht. Sicher gibt es auch genügend Idioten mit Schein (genau wie auf der Strasse auch) aber dass kann aus meiner Sicht nicht die Argumentation sein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Gibts hier auch mal was Neues?
Da schreibt sich ein parlamentarischer Hinterbänkler aus der Volksrepublik Bremen in die Käsepresse. Was passiert? Über 50 Statements - o Wunder: Die keinen Schein haben, wollen ihn abschaffen - die einen haben wollen ihn beibehalten.#u
Ich leg mich wieder hin...


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Käsepresse. Was passiert? Über 50 Statements - o Wunder: Die keinen  Schein haben, wollen ihn abschaffen - die einen haben wollen ihn  beibehalten.



Hast du denn eine Meinung dazu,um deine Langeweile zu dokumentieren, hättest du auch gleich liegenbleiben können!



> Ich leg mich wieder hin...



Taxidermist


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch mal was Neues?
> Da schreibt sich ein parlamentarischer Hinterbänkler aus der Volksrepublik Bremen in die Käsepresse. Was passiert? Über 50 Statements - o Wunder: Die keinen Schein haben, wollen ihn abschaffen - die einen haben wollen ihn beibehalten.#u
> Ich leg mich wieder hin...




Lieber Hans-Heinrich,

falls wir Dich langweilen würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du Deine Zeit anderweitig verschwendest und dem Thread hier seinen Lauf lässt ohne sinnbefreite Kommentare abzugeben.

Übrigends:
Öffentliche Nachfragen dazu, wann Einzelpersonen, wo ihren Liegeplatz beziehen, tragen auch nicht unbedingt zur Allgemeinunterhaltung bei. Aber sei es drum.
 |wavey:

Grüße!


----------



## gründler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Beide Lappen vorhanden,und auch ich bin dafür auf 10-15Ps anzuheben.


Es gibt/gab Boots-Verleiher in De.die haben offiz. 3,68kw hinten dran,raus kommen aber ca 9,9Ps.

Warum wird/wurde das so gemacht = Aussage von Verleiher so sind die Boote ein bißchen sicherer Kraftvoller und schneller wenn Sturm....aufkommt.

Fragen an Verleiher was sagt die Behörde dazu = Die wissen das z.t.


Und wenn es soviele Idioten gibt und angeblich soviele Unfälle,warum haben unsere Nachbarländer nicht schon längst ihr Limit gedrosselt????
Oder es wie hier in De.gemacht nur 3,68kw erlauben.

Jürgen hat es gut getroffen,man traut dem Deutschen halt nix mehr zu,oder hat Angst um sein Geld Macht......


#h


----------



## ulf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Findling schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> [...] Wer den Schein hat kann für sein evtl. Fehlverhalten auch entsprechend belangt werden (bis hin zum Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis). Wer keinen Schein hat, dem kann ich ihn auch nicht entziehen. [...]



Hallo

Wie kommst Du denn auf das schmale Brett, daß man nur mit Führerschein für sein Fehlerverhalten belangt wird ? Der Entzug des Führerscheins ist bei weitem nicht alles, was einem bei groben Fehlerverhalten auf dem Wasser blühen kann. 
Wer sich mit dem 5 PS-Quirl daneben benimmt und von der Polizei dabei erwischt wird, muß ganz genau so seine Knöllchen bezahlen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Marf22 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Was mir die ganze Zeit auffällt.

Jeder redet von der unglaublichen Sicherheit bei 10-15PS mehr....aber die Grundlegenen Verhaltensregeln, Signale und Seezeichen braucht man nicht ;+ 

ich als Binnenländer fand auch die Stunden in Wetterkunde sehr wichtig....aber Wetter ist ja eh überall gleich...


----------



## mathei (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo und demnächst auch fürs Fahrad nen Schein, über die Helmpflicht für Trottel-Deutsche denkt man schließlich auch schon nach!
> Für den Elektromotor am Boot selbstverständlich auch nen Schein!
> Am besten noch Helmpflicht aufm Boot, denn es könnte einem ja auch ne Möwe
> aufs Hirn kacken!
> ...


ich denke du übertreibst.
ich denke gewisse sachen sollten schon geregelt sein. auch wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass du ein vernüftiger auf dem wasser bist.du kannst aber nicht davon ausgehen das jeder so vernünftig ist.
also warum nicht ein  ( kleiner grundlehrgang ) für schmales geld. wem würde das schaden ? richtig niemanden.
na und dann nicht 5 ps sondern gerne 15 ps.
alleine der gedanke mit nur 5 ps auf dem meer. ist schnell ein alptraum


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Findling schrieb:


> Lieber Hans-Heinrich,
> 
> falls wir Dich langweilen würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du Deine Zeit anderweitig verschwendest und dem Thread hier seinen Lauf lässt ohne sinnbefreite Kommentare abzugeben.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, es ist ein Unterschied, ob man ein Thema angreift, welches wie hier nun wirklich nichts aber auch absolut nichts Neues bringt - oder ob man jemanden persönlich angreift.

Wenn du dich nicht von meiner Frage unterhalten fühlst kann ich damit leben. Ansonsten sind die meisten Threads hier Fragen und Antworten zu ganz persönlichen Dingen. Meine Frage war übrigens so gestellt, das niemand, der  den gefragten Liegeplatz nicht sowieso schon kennt, daraus irgendwelche gemeingefährlichen Rückschlüsse ziehen könnte.

So, und nun tauscht gern weiter die bekannten Meinungen aus.
Schadet ja niemandem.
Petri


----------



## boot (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Was mir die ganze Zeit auffällt.
> 
> Jeder redet von der unglaublichen Sicherheit bei 10-15PS mehr....aber die Grundlegenen Verhaltensregeln, Signale und Seezeichen braucht man nicht ;+
> 
> ich als Binnenländer fand auch die Stunden in Wetterkunde sehr wichtig....aber Wetter ist ja eh überall gleich...




Was  für ein Schwachsinn auch Leute die keinen Schein haben müssen Verhaltensregeln,Signale,Seezeichen, beachten
wenn sie es nicht machen und verursachen dadurch ein Unfall auf dem Wasser müssen die dafür auch haften.
Ich gehe davon aus das die meisten die keinen Schein haben und auf dem Wasser ihr Hobby ausüben auch die Wasserstraßenverordnung gelesen haben.(Natürlich nicht alle)
Ich habe das gefühl einige wollen für alles Scheine haben

.Oder ist es nur der Neid?  weil sich einige sagen    ich habe meinen Schein ja auch gemacht damit ich einen Größeren Außenborder fahren darf und warum sollen die das nicht.


----------



## Seefliege (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

|wavey: @ Boot;

" ... Ich gehe davon aus das die meisten die keinen Schein haben und auf dem  Wasser ihr Hobby ausüben auch die Wasserstraßenverordnung gelesen  haben.(Natürlich nicht alle) ..." |kopfkrat

Ich glaube hingegen, dass man davon in keinem Fall ausgehen kann. Es wird wohl eher ne absolute Minderheit sein, die sich vorher belesen ... 
Ansonsten denke ich, dass der/die Scheine eine gute Grundlage darstellen, um in der Praxis das Bootfahren mit alle drum und dran richtig zu erlernen. :m


----------



## mathei (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich gehe davon aus das die meisten die keinen Schein haben und auf dem Wasser ihr Hobby ausüben auch die Wasserstraßenverordnung gelesen haben.(Natürlich nicht alle)[/QUOTE]

nicht alle. die wenigsten. was zumindestens bei uns auf dem schweriner see zutrifft. ( nicht gerade ein ein kleiner see ). ich bin viel auf dem wasser und eigentlich fast jedesmal kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln. da wirst du fast auch deinem stuhl geschleudert, wenn manche an dir vorbei fahren. geschweige denn in ufernähe, so das das schilff fach liegt.
beim kurs zum führerschein ist es mit das wichtigste wellenschlag vermeiden. wenn einer sowas noch nie gehört hat, woher soll er es wissen.


----------



## boot (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey: @ Boot;
> 
> " ... Ich gehe davon aus das die meisten die keinen Schein haben und auf dem  Wasser ihr Hobby ausüben auch die Wasserstraßenverordnung gelesen  haben.(Natürlich nicht alle) ..." |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus das du einen Schein hast sonnst würdest du nicht  so denken,nur mal so am Rande ich habe schon so einiges gesehen auf der  Ostsee von Bootsführen die einen Schein hatten zb,in  Durch Badebereiche Fahren,über Taucher Bojen fahren,oder  Meerforellenangler in Gefahr bringen,und das sind nur ein Paar Sachen  die ich nur mal so kurz da stelle.


----------



## goeddoek (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Also, ich hab schon Leute im Besitz des PKW-Führerscheins gesehen, die wie die Sau fahren - also, weg mit dem unnützen Zeug  |supergri

Leute, ein SBF kostet nicht mehr wie 'ne gescheite Mefo-Kombo und ist nicht schwieriger als 'n Mofaschein - wo liegt das Problem ? #c


----------



## boot (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Also, ich hab schon Leute im Besitz des PKW-Führerscheins gesehen, die wie die Sau fahren - also, weg mit dem unnützen Zeug  |supergri
> 
> Leute, ein SBF kostet nicht mehr wie 'ne gescheite Mefo-Kombo und ist nicht schwieriger als 'n Mofaschein - wo liegt das Problem ? #c


Ist ja richtig was du da schreibst:maber es ist doch egal ob 5 Ps oder 10 Ps das bringt auch keinen um.lg


----------



## Rosi (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Leute, ein SBF kostet nicht mehr wie 'ne gescheite Mefo-Kombo und ist nicht schwieriger als 'n Mofaschein - wo liegt das Problem ? #c



Moin Goeddoek, irgendwie hast du Recht und von den Kosten und der Zeit her habe ich es vor einigen Jahren hinter mich gebracht. 
Alles ist im Fluß, auch die Erkenntnis, daß 5 PS auf dem Meer einfach zu wenig sind. Von daher fände ich eine Erweiterung gut.

Doch im Grunde ist jede Reglementierung ein weiterer Eingriff ins Geschehen. Mir ist es völlig suspekt, wieso ein 4m Boot mit 15PS nen Bootsführerschein vorlegen muß, mit 5 PS Motor jedoch nicht. Die 15 PS sind viel sicherer. 
Nimm einen gemütlichen 9m Kahn mal übertrieben mit 5 PS, der brauchte nicht mal eine Lichterführung. Weil die nicht an die Bootslänge gekoppelt ist, sondern an die Motorstärke. #c


----------



## raubangler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich kann die Angst der Kanuten vor mehr PS, verursacht durch Erfahrungen mit Charterbooten im Binnenbereich, ein wenig verstehen.
Selbst erlebt:
Im Canal du Midi (oder so aehnlich) hatte sich ein deutscher Charter-Kapitaen in Panik mehrfach in der Schleuse gedreht.
Er gab nur Vollgas vor und zurueck.
Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum diese Boote Gummis wie Autoscooter haben.
Die Gummis haetten einen Kanuten aber auch nicht mehr gerettet.......

Man koennte hier aber zweigleisig vorgehen.
Eine Beschraenkung im Binnenbereich analog bisher und eine Freigabe von z.B. 30 PS im Seebereich.
Damit waeren die Masse der Kanuten als Gegner einer Liberalisierung ausgeknipst.


----------



## Marf22 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



boot schrieb:


> Was  für ein Schwachsinn auch Leute die keinen Schein haben müssen Verhaltensregeln,Signale,Seezeichen, beachten
> wenn sie es nicht machen und verursachen dadurch ein Unfall auf dem Wasser müssen die dafür auch haften.
> Ich gehe davon aus das die meisten die keinen Schein haben und auf dem Wasser ihr Hobby ausüben auch die Wasserstraßenverordnung gelesen haben.(Natürlich nicht alle)
> Ich habe das gefühl einige wollen für alles Scheine haben
> ...



Schwachsinn.....nö, meine Meinung! Mußt ja nicht gleich persönlich werden! 


Ob du deinen Schein machst oder nicht is mir so was von Latte :m Gebe Dolfin in einem Punkt recht, es wird noch sehr lange dauern bis sich was ändert. 

Bin sogar gegen die Reglungswut in D-Land.......

aber Grundwissen muss da sein, den du nimmst an Verkehr teil, wo du nicht alleine unterwegs bist und andere gefährden kannst, oder eher tust! Von mir aus kannst du mit deinen 5PS ums Kap Horn gurken und mir auch noch erzählen, es sei das höchste der Gefühle und sicher oben drein! Bla,bla,bla

Hab selber 5PS am Boot.....also labber mich doch nicht voll was geht und was nicht! 

Wenn du sie gelesen hast, dann schreib mal was darüber! :m Ich hab sie noch nicht gelesen Bin echt fies neidisch auf dich!


----------



## boot (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich habe dich auch lieb.


----------



## ulf (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Ich verstehe unsere Bedenkenträger echt nicht. Es wurde doch auch hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, das die "Großversuche" im Europäischen Ausland doch sehr zufriedenstellend laufen. Warum tut man sich dann immer so schwer, die "guten" Sachen vom Ausland zu übernehmen ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Warum tut man sich dann immer so schwer, die "guten" Sachen vom Ausland zu übernehmen ?


Weil wir Deutschen zu doof sind für Eigenverantwortung???????


----------



## AAlfänger (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Also, ich hab schon Leute im Besitz des PKW-Führerscheins gesehen, die wie die Sau fahren - also, weg mit dem unnützen Zeug  |supergri
> 
> Leute, ein SBF kostet nicht mehr wie 'ne gescheite Mefo-Kombo und ist nicht schwieriger als 'n Mofaschein - wo liegt das Problem ? #c


Moin,moin
ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche Führerscheine du persönlich hast und will hier auch nicht deine Inteligenz anzweifeln!!!!!!!!!!! Aber ich bin seit über 25 Jahren im Besitz von SBF SEE und Binnen und würde sagen beide zusammen sind schwerer als ein PKW-Führerschein, es sei denn man hat das jetzt grundlegend vereinfacht!

Gruß Jürgen #d#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Aber ich bin seit über 25 Jahren im Besitz von SBF SEE und Binnen und würde sagen beide zusammen sind schwerer als ein PKW-Führerschein, es sei denn man hat das jetzt grundlegend vereinfacht!


Ich hab beide Scheine (binnen, See) auch schon über 30 Jahre.

Ja, war nicht ganz so einfach, vor allem sich in die "fremde" Materie Navigation reinzufinden - hatte mans erstmal geblickt, wars dann wieder einfach.

Vielleicht gibts das heute mit den ganzenm Plottern/Navis gar nicht mehr?
;-)))

Und halt wirklich viel Auswendiglernerei mit Lichterführung, Vorfahrtsregeln etc..

Das hab ich eigentlich noch nie wirklich gebraucht, da ich im kleineren Boot eh alles tun würde, außer mir mein Vorfahrtsrecht "erkämpfen" zu wollen.

Größerer Pott in Sicht heisst für mich einfach immer ausweichen, weit genug wegbleiben, nix riskieren..

Und mir ist auch wurscht ob der Pott dann unter oder über 50, 100 oder 150m lang ist.

Wer genug gesunden Menschenverstand hat, wird sich immer vorher informieren, wenn er unterwegs ist mit einem Boot, wird entsprechend vorsichtig sein - ob mit oder ohne Führerschein..

Wer den eh nicht hat, wird sich wie beim Auto auch nen Dreck um Regeln oder Vorsicht kümmern..

Das einzige Problem, das ich wirklich bei uns Anglern in der Beziehung sehe:
Es geht nicht ums "Bootfahren", sondern ums Angeln.

Beissen die Fische, werden wohl nur sehr wenige dabei sein, die dann wirklich noch aufpassen, was um sie rum los ist..

Und dass sich dann auch welche "bequemerweise" an Seezeichen, die gerade schön an der Kante stehen mal festmachen, hat sicher auch nichts mit Führerschein oder nicht, sondern schlicht mit persönlicher Dummheit zu tun.

Das gleiche gilt für Ausfahrten bei schlechten Wetterbedinungen etc...

Auch wenn ich selber also über 30 Jahre die Scheine habe, würde ich persönlich eine Regelung begrüßen, bei der auf Bootslänge und/oder Höchstgeschwindigkeit abgestellt wird statt auf PS-Zahlen.


----------



## AAlfänger (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Also ich kann Thomas seinen Beitrag nur bestätigen,|good: wobei ich noch anmerken möchte, das wir damals die Antworten auf die Fragen mit eigenen Worten niederschreiben mußten und zwar so, das der Prüfer auch wußte, was man meinte! Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das heute wie beim Aotoführerschein ist, wo man nur die richtige Antwort ankreutzt. Nur aber in Anführungszeichen!

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## Skipper47 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich habe den SBF See vor ca. 16 Jahren gemacht und ich muss sagen, leicht war es nicht! Das mit einem Mopedführerschein zu vergleichen ist weit hergeholt. Alle Fragen mussten handschriftlich beantwortet werden. Ich habe viel gelernt, allerdings auch vieles was ich nie gebraucht hätte. Vielleicht hat sich ja da einiges geändert.


----------



## Otti der Ossi (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Bin gerade dabei nun doch noch einen Schein zu machen.
Nach Aussage unseres Ausbildern gelten die "alten" Prüfungsböge", die mit dem handschriftlichen Ausfüllen, noch bis zum 30.04.2012. Danach soll auf "Ankreuzbögen" umgestellt werden. Diese soll es aber noch nicht geben.
Also kann man noch nicht sagen, ob es leichter oder schwerer wird.


----------



## goeddoek (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche Führerscheine du persönlich hast und will hier auch nicht deine Inteligenz anzweifeln!!!!!!!!!!! Aber ich bin seit über 25 Jahren im Besitz von SBF SEE und Binnen und würde sagen beide zusammen sind schwerer als ein PKW-Führerschein, es sei denn man hat das jetzt grundlegend vereinfacht!
> 
> Gruß Jürgen #d#h




Entschuldigung - ich wollte keinem zu Nahe treten :m

Vorweg - ich habe beide Scheine vor sechs Jahren oder so gemacht und sie kamen mir ( das ist aber Empfindungssache ) nicht sehr schwer vor.
Natürlich muss man Pauken. Aber die meisten Antworten ( auch ich musste die noch selbst schreiben ) ergeben sich doch aus der Fragestellung, den Bildern und aus der Logik. Es ist also keine große Leistung den SBF See oder binnen zu machen, nur eben Fleißarbeit.

Zum "das geht doch anderswo auch " - klar geht es anderswo auch. Nur sind da die Verhältnisse anders. In Skandinavien wachsen die Leute am / auf dem Wasser auf. Ausserdem ist das Verhältnis von Wasserfläche zu Einwohnern ein anderes. Und - ab einem gewissen Verhältnis Bootslänge/PS ist auch hier ein Schein nötig 

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das nun jeder - egal ob auf See oder auf Binnenwasserstraßen ( denn davon ist in dem Eingangsthread nicht die Rede ) - mit 'nem Boot bis zu 9 Meter Länge rumschippern darf, habe ich schon Bedenken.

Es geht mir nicht drum, ob jemand 5 oder 10 Ps am Heck hat und ob er dafür "pauken" musste oder nicht :m

Wobei ich den Sinn einer Erweiterung auf z.B. 10 PS auch nicht verstehe. Diese Kleinboote sind für küstennahes Fischen gedacht - nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Würde denn das Bootfahren mit 5 PS mehr sicherer oder würde das Gegenteil eintreten ? 
"Guck mal, der da hinten, 'ne Seemeile weiter raus scheint zu fangen, da fahren wir mal hin ?"


----------



## AAlfänger (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo Georg,
bei mir ist keine Entschuldigung notwendig, da deinen Beitrag nicht so empfunden habe! Im Gegenteil, ich schätze deine Beiträge als Gut und Fair!!!!!!!!!:m

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Wobei ich den Sinn einer Erweiterung auf z.B. 10 PS auch nicht verstehe.  Diese Kleinboote sind für küstennahes Fischen gedacht - nicht mehr,  nicht weniger.
> Würde denn das Bootfahren mit 5 PS mehr sicherer oder würde das Gegenteil eintreten ?



Ich weiß nicht warum alle hier so eingeschränkt nur von Ost oder Nordsee
ausgehen (vielleicht weil sie dort leben und Bootfahren).
Mir wäre es wichtig mich z.b. auf dem Rhein mit einem Boot vernünftig bewegen zu können.
Dort ist es lebensgefährlich sich mit dem erlaubten 5Pser auf dem Strom zu bewegen, da wären schon nur 5-10 weitere PS wichtig um eine deutlich höhere Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.
Ich sehe dass so, bei bestehender Gesetzeslage mach sich der Gesetzgeber mitverantwortlich, wenn das mit dem kleinen (erlaubten)Motörchen schief geht.
Dann sollte man diese konsequenterweise auch verbieten,zumindest auf Binnenwasserstraßen!
Oder halt im besseren Fall einfach an andere EU-Länder anpassen
Vergleichbar mit unseren Verhältnissen ist da z.b. Frankreich,wo auch 10Ps führescheinfrei sind!
Bleibt mir weg mit dem dauernden Beispiel der Skandinavier, die ja angeblich alle mit den Füssen im Wasser geboren sind und daher auch die 
Schiffahrsregelungen mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen haben.
Fakt ist es, das in anderen Ländern der Bürger offenbar nicht für zu blöde gehalten wird son kleines Motorboot bis etwa 20 Ps zu bewegen, ohne damit sich und andere zu gefährden!

Jürgen


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Zum "das geht doch anderswo auch " - klar geht es anderswo auch. Nur sind da die Verhältnisse anders. In Skandinavien wachsen die Leute am / auf dem Wasser auf. Ausserdem ist das Verhältnis von Wasserfläche zu Einwohnern ein anderes....


 
Genau das ist der Punkt, wenn es ständig heißt das es woanders doch auch anders geht!!!

Gerade wenn man zu diesem Thema Skandinavien - im speziellen vielleicht noch Norwegen - versucht mit Deutschland zu vergleichen. Geht für mich schlichtweg nicht.#d

Da hat mich deren Einführung eines Bootführerscheins regelrecht erstaunt....

Ich hab vor zwei Jahren den SBF See und Binnen gemacht, und war auch überrascht wie "schwer" und umfangreich der doch war.
Machbar ist aber natürlich alles.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moin

Warum hier immer Norge DK..... genannt wird kann ich euch sagen,weil da die meisten Deutschen Urlaub machen und dieses gern als beispiel nehmen.

Aber wie sieht es nun wirklich aus,da guckt man mal was unsere Nachbarn dürfen und was nicht.

http://m4s.de/eu-sportbootfuehrerscheine.html


|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



			
				Taxidermist;3499618Ps schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollte man diese konsequenterweise auch verbieten,zumindest auf Binnenwasserstraßen!




Da bin ich sofort dafür, denn offensichtlich denken viele ( nicht alle ! ) nicht darüber nach, dass ein 5 PS- Boot da nichts verloren hat.
Ebenso wenig, wie diese Kleinstboote mehr als eine SM weit draußen was verloren haben.
Also muss der Staat auch hier wieder die Bürger vor sich selbst schützen, weil sie selbst nicht auf den Trichter kommen.

@ Gründler

Gut gemeint, aber die Informationen da sind alles andere als aktuell


----------



## Pixelschreck (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wie ich weiter unten erwähnte, habe ich dem Herrn Staffeldt eine Mail geschrieben. Ich muss mich nun entschuldigen, denn der Satz der mir so sauer aufgestoßen war kommt in dem Koalitionsantrag dann letztlich gar nicht vor. 

Hier die Antwort auf mein Schreiben:
----------------
Zitat:

Hallo Herr Ulbrich,

[FONT=&quot]vielen  Dank für Ihre Email. Ich gebe Ihnen ohne Einschränkung recht und  glaube, dass in Ihrem Forum das Thema etwas missverständlich diskutiert  wird.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Denn das, was Sie fordern ist exakt das, was im Antrag der Koalitionsfraktionen drin steht: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„Die Grenze von 3,68 KW (5 PS), ab der eine Führerscheinpflicht gilt, wird auf 11,4 KW (15 PS) erhöht.“[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Wir  sind nämlich zu dem gleichen Ergebnis gekommen wie Sie. Viele Eigner  rüsten ihre Boote nicht auf, um scheinfrei zu bleiben, und sind daher in  Gefahrensituationen häufig untermotorisiert.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Zu Ihrer Information habe ich den Koalitionsantrag beigefügt.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Torsten Staffeldt

---------------------------

Wer den Entwurf des Koalitionsantrags (pdf - Datei) einsehen möchte kann diesen per PN bei mir anfordern.



Petri Heil
Jens
[/FONT]


----------



## Pixelschreck (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Es geht um eine Allgemeine Anhebung der FS. Freien Motorisierung von 5 Ps auf 15 Ps.

Welchen Unterschied macht das nun wirklich in der Praxis auf dem Wasser?

Das 15 Ps ein deutliches Plus an Sicherheit darstellen ist denke ich unumstritten.

Wird ein durchschnittliches Angelboot mit 4m bis 5m damit so schnell das es andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet oder unbeherrschbar wird? Wahrscheinlich nicht. Kleinere Böötchen der Wallnuss- und PVC -Klasse könnten allerdings schon zum Tiefflieger werden aber die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen gelten eben für alle und das wird dann teuer.

Gelten die Binnenschiffahrtsordnung, Seeschiffahrtsstrassen ordnung usw. auch für Führeschein freie Boote und muss _*jeder*_ Bootführer sich nach diesen richten? Ja so ist es! Also änder sich durch die Anhebung der Ps Zahl nichts.

Fazit: Wir bekommen hier eine seit langem notwendige Gesetzesänderung, sofern der Antrag dann in Bundestag auch durchgeht. 

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Wuemmehunter (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Dass die Sache durchgehen wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich, schließlich hat die Regierungskoalition den Antrag selbst gestellt. Meine Meinung: Endlich mal wieder was Gutes, was die beschließen wollen. :vik:
Umgesetzt werden soll das Ganze übrigens zum 1. Mai nächsten Jahres. Ich werde meine Schaluppe dann aufrüsten, obwohl mich das Teil (bei entsprechendem Wetter) schon häufiger mit den 5 Seepferdchen zu Tonne 5 und sicher wieder zurück gebracht hat. 

Ahoi ihr Skipper und schon mal ein dickes Petri für das nächste Jahr


----------



## ulf (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Da, so viel ich weis, im Europäischen Ausland ja in der Regel die Gesetze des Heimatlandes gelten, würde sich das ja z.B. auch auf Giechenland und Italien auswirken, oder nicht ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Dass die Sache durchgehen wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich, schließlich hat  die Regierungskoalition den Antrag selbst gestellt. Meine Meinung:  Endlich mal wieder was Gutes, was die beschließen wollen. :vik:


@Wuemmehunter
Woher hast du die Information, dass dieser Vorschlag zur Gesetzesänderung schon zum 1.Mai beratschlagt wird?

Ob dieser "Vorschlag" dann auch im Bundesrat abgesegnet wird, bleibt erst mal abzuwarten!
Da die Oposition aber dort die Mehrheit hat und derzeit auch so ziemlich
alles andere von denen abgeblockt wird, ist es mehr als fragwürdig, ob es wirklich zeitnah zu einer Gesetzesänderung kommt. Mal abwarten.
Über diese allgemeine Handhabung der "noch" Oposition sollte man eventuell mal bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl nachdenken!

Obwohl er ja eher selten mit mir einer Meinung ist, so muss ich Dolfin
in dieser Sache zustimmen!

Zitat Dolfin:



> Wer also auf diese Gesetzeänderung warten will, muß sehr viel Geduld mitbringen.
> Petri



Jürgen


----------



## ulf (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> [...]
> Obwohl er ja eher selten *mit mir* einer Meinung ist, so muss ich ...... in dieser Sache zustimmen!
> [...]



Hallo

Den Satz muß man sich auch zwei mal durchlesen #6. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Wuemmehunter
> Woher hast du die Information, dass dieser Vorschlag zur Gesetzesänderung schon zum 1.Mai beratschlagt wird?
> 
> Ob dieser "Vorschlag" dann auch im Bundesrat abgesegnet wird, bleibt erst mal abzuwarten!
> ...



Beraten wird der Antrag im Bundestag bereits in der nächsten Woche. Das mit Mai stand im bereits erwähnten Weser-Kurier-Artikel. Auf einen Anfrage per Mail hat mir der Abgeordnete Staffelst geschrieben, dass er ab Anfang kommenden Jahres den „Reformprozess" bei den involvierten Behörden beobachten will. Teil des Paketes ist auch die Bootsführerschewinreform, die bereits ab April 2012 greifen soll. Von einer Zustimmungspflicht des Bundesrats stand in der Mail nichts und es ist ja hierzulande auch nicht jedes Gesetz zustimmungspflichtig. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses Gesetz nicht dazugehört, schließlich sind die Länder ja kostenmäßig auch nicht davon betroffen und die umsetzenden Behörden, die Wasser- und Schifffahrtsämter sind Bundesbehörden. 
Also lasst uns nicht immer nur das Schlechte im Politiker suchen. Diesmal haben sie sich wirklich was Gutes erdacht. Das muss man auch mal lobend erwähnen.
Gruß wuemmehunter


----------



## Wuemmehunter (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ach so, einen hab ich noch! Warum sollte die Opposition dagegen sein und das Gesetz gar nach einem Regierungswechsel wieder kippen. Angesichts von Euro-, Schulden- und wer weiß noch was sonst für Krisen glaube ich nicht, dass eine Änderungen bei den Regeln für Bootsführerscheine und führerscheinfreie Motoren ein Thema ist, an dem Koalitionen zerbrechen oder irgendjemand die Vertrauensfrage stellen muss. 

Gruß wuemmehuinter


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@Wuemmehunter,danke für die klärenden Worte!

Jürgen


----------



## franja1 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Also muss der Staat auch hier wieder die Bürger vor sich selbst schützen, weil sie selbst nicht auf den Trichter kommen.



...ich hab mir den ganzen Beiträge mal in einem Stück durchgelesen....besser als die Regenbogenpresse und nicht langweilig:q
,,wie gut, dass der Staat so auf meine Sicherheit bedacht ist"...
nee geht mal so gar nicht. Hier in Deutschland muss immer alles sauber geregelt - vorgeschrieben sein. Ich hab noch noch keinen Schein und muss mich  mich auch mit so einen 5er Quirl rumquälen. Dennoch bin ich jetzt dabei  die Scheine (See u. Binnen) zu machen....egal ob es eine Änderung gibt  oder nicht. Warum...ganz einfach....weil es wirklich viele Sachen gibt, die man auf dem Wasser egal wo....einfach wissen muss.
*ABER* :
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dafür, dass es eine Änderung geben  sollte. Wie schon vorab gesagt, im gesunden Verhältnis von Bootslänge und  Geschwindigkeit. Mal ganz ehrlich...wegen der 10 PS wird kein 4 - 5 m Angelkahn  zum Speedboot...aber für den/ die Leute doch etwas sicherer.

zum Thema Norwegen....da hatte und nehme ich immer Boote mit weit mehr als 15 PS....weil ich die Leute und mich, am Abend wieder SICHER zurück bringen muss....wie gut, dass hier mein Staat mich hier mal nicht beschützen kann:q

Der Vergleich mit den Idioten auf der Autobahn und dem Führerschein ist schwach.


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moin

Zum link mit Eu Führerschein........dat wahr der einzige der aufzufinden gewesen ist.



Dann möchte ich nochmal was anderes einbringen,selbst wenn dieses neue Gesetz/Vorschrift...... so kommen sollte,glaub ich nicht das wir einen Sprunghaften anstieg von 4-5m Booten mit 15Ps sehen werden.

Nen guter neuer 15Ps Motor liegt bei 2000-3500€ je nach Marke,selbst die gebrauchten liegen noch hoch im Kurs.
In zeiten wie diesen,hat nicht jeder mal die Kohlen über wenn der alte/jetzige Quirl noch läuft.
Von dessen daher denke ich das viele bei ihren 5 Ps bleiben evtl.aufrüsten auf 9,9 Ps was ja mit vielen 6.Ps möglich ist(Drosslung raus).

Aber das wir dann viel mehr leute sehen die sofort umsteigen auf 15 Ps glaub ich net.
Das Geld sitzt bei vielen net mehr so locker,und die Spanne zwischen Arm und Reich wird immer größer.

Daher glaube ich das wir noch einige Jahre Kleinboote mit 5Ps sehen werden,bezw.viele neue/alte um die 9 Ps,sollte das so kommen wie angekündigt. 

Kann mich natürlich auch irren,aber denke mal ich lieg da net ganz falsch.


#h


----------



## franja1 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Zum link mit Eu Führerschein........dat wahr der einzige der aufzufinden gewesen ist.
> 
> ...



....ganz Deiner Meinung und Massen an ,,Neuen Anglern " oder Bootsführern erwarte ich auch nicht.


----------



## goeddoek (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



franja1 schrieb:


> ...ich hab mir den ganzen Beiträge mal in einem Stück durchgelesen....besser als die Regenbogenpresse und nicht langweilig:q
> ,,wie gut, dass der Staat so auf meine Sicherheit bedacht ist"...




Okay, da fehlte der Smilie - war wohl nicht für jeden ersichtlich  #h


----------



## derfischangler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Bin selber einige Jahre mit nem 5-er "Küchenquirl" auf der  Ostsee rumgefahren. Das ist manchmal grenzwertig gewesen, z.B. bei ablandigem Wind usw.
Habe dann aber beide Scheine gemacht und kann nur sagen, das war nicht verkehrt . Der Aha-Effekt war bei dem Lehrgang die Regel.
Also eine Aufhebung der Führerscheinpflicht wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt gut.


----------



## franja1 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> Bin selber einige Jahre mit nem 5-er "Küchenquirl" auf der  Ostsee rumgefahren. Das ist manchmal grenzwertig gewesen, z.B. bei ablandigem Wind usw.
> Habe dann aber beide Scheine gemacht und kann nur sagen, das war nicht verkehrt . Der Aha-Effekt war bei dem Lehrgang die Regel.
> Also eine Aufhebung der Führerscheinpflicht wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt gut.



da geb ich Dir in jedem Fall Recht, was das ,,grenzwertige" an geht und das so ein Lehrgang...Schein oder wie immer datt Ding dann heißen mag auch Nutzen bringt ist für mich unumstritten.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es eine vollständige Aufhebung der Führescheinpflicht geben wird...allemal bis max.10-15 PS...
GW zu dem Schein...alles richtig... bin auch dabei....aber sag auch ganz offen...erst erlaubt mit 5 PS...und genügend ist verkauft worden..wo auch für die ,,Oberen" was hängen geblieben sein dürfte...stillschweigend geduldet...und letztendlich festgestellt...doch bissle zu gefährlich..ja was nu?
Aber auch da bin ich ganz beruhigt...bis da mal eine Entscheidung...Gesetz verabschiedet wird...angel ich weiter und hab mit Sicherheit beide Scheine und einen neuen Quirl:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es eine vollständige Aufhebung der Führescheinpflicht geben wird...allemal bis max.10-15 PS...


Davon ist ja die Rede und dies würde ja auch vollkommen reichen!
Persönlich bin ich eher für eine Versicherungspflicht, als eine Führerscheinpflicht und dass egal bei welcher Motorisierung!
Wenn jemand sich selbst in Gefahr bringt oder sich etwa versenkt, bitte
schön.
Aber Schäden an anderen (Personen), oder auch hohe Sachwerte sollten zumindest finanziell abgedeckt sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Wuemmehunter (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Bis 15 PS ist es ja auch laut Antrag der CDU/CSU Fraktion sowie der FDP geplant. Allerdings habe ich gerade mal auf die Bundestagsseite geschaut, weil der Antrag ja heute beschlossen werden soll. Der Tagesordnungspunkt wurde kurzfristig von der Tagesordnung genommen. Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob das aus Zeitgründen der fall ist (es ist eine aktuelle Stunde Russland hinzugekommen) oder ob das Ganze inhaltlich Gründe hat. Werde das mal morgen recherchieren.
Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## franja1 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Werde das mal morgen recherchieren.



...das ist eine sehr gute Idee, hab es schon versucht, bin aber nicht recht weiter gekommen...schön, wenn Du uns auf dem Laufenden halten kannst #6


----------



## Wuemmehunter (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Nach Angaben der CDU/CSU-Fraktion hat es irgendwelche Defizite mit dem Antrag gegeben. Was genau konnte mir die Dame auch nicht sagen und die Abgeordneten sind in der Sitzung. Auf jeden Fall muss der Antrag noch mal noch mal in die Ausschüsse zurück, aber jetzt ist erstmal Weihnachtspause wurde mir soeben von einer Fraktionsmitarbeiterin mitgeteilt.  

Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## elbetaler (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo, soll es das jetzt hier etwa gewesen sein? Die entsprechenden Entscheidungen stehen ja noch aus, trotzdem könnte man noch weiter darüber debattieren.
Doch nun lasst uns die Feiertage geniessen und Kraft für unser schönes Hobby tanken! Alles Gute und vor allem viel Gesundheit im Neuen Jahr!


----------



## franja1 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo, soll es das jetzt hier etwa gewesen sein? Die entsprechenden Entscheidungen stehen ja noch aus, trotzdem könnte man noch weiter darüber debattieren.
> Doch nun lasst uns die Feiertage geniessen und Kraft für unser schönes Hobby tanken! Alles Gute und vor allem viel Gesundheit im Neuen Jahr!



...bestimmt nicht, aber ich denke jeder hat die Tage noch viele Sachen zu erledigen gehabt...und die ganzen Vorbereitungen...
Deinen Wünschen schließe ich mich an...auf ein neues 2012#6


----------



## Puderquaste (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Morgen tagt der Ausschuss in berlin über die Verordnung.
So als kleine info


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Danke für die Info Puderquaste...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## franja1 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@ Puderquaste...ebenfalls danke für die Info. Kennst Du eine Seite im Netz, wo man dann
eventuell immer auf dem aktuellen Stand wäre?

Gruß Jan


----------



## ulf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Einne Automatismus habe ich da leider auch noch nicht gefunden, aber diese Geschichte wird im Ausschuss für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung  http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/ausschuesse17/a15/Tagesordnungen/index.html besprochen.

Hier das pdf-Dokument dazu http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/a...itzung_18_01_2012__Oeffentliche_Anhoerung.pdf


Noch ein wenig Infos zu dem Thema: http://www.boote-magazin.de/aktuell/news/fuehrerscheine-faellt-die-5-ps-grenze/a39191.html 


Gruß Ulf


----------



## schleppangler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moin,moin,

ich habe den trööt zwar nicht komplett verfolgt , möchte meinen Senf aber auch dazugeben.
Ich fahre schon 12 jahre mit Schein und eigenem Boot, davor haben wir uns immer Boote in Dänemark gemietet.

Ich bin im gegensatz der meisten hier der Meinung das man sogar die 5PS Freigrenze einsacken sollte und nur die Leute mit Schein aufs Wasser lässt.

Ich werde auch kurz schildern warum, es betrifft ja nicht nur Angler sondern auch Segler, und mit denen habe ich so meine negativen Erfahrungen auf dem Wasser machen müssen weil die keine Ahnung von Verkehrszeichen oder Regelungen auf dem Wasser haben.In wieviele gefährliche Situationen ich schon gekommen bin oder wieviel Gerät dabei verlustig gegengen ist weiß ich nicht mehr aber teuer war es.

Wenn ich dann auch noch die Angler sehe die mit total überladenen Booten (zuviele Personen) an Bord unterwegs sind und das teilweise bei Wetter wo ich nicht mal daran denken würde rauszufahren wird mir doch ganz anders.

Das mit der Versicherungspflicht kommt dann ja auch noch dazu, wieviele unversichert rumfahren weiß ich gar nicht aber es sind bestimmt zuviele.

Wenn man halt nur einen kleinen Motor mit einem kleinen Boot hat fährt man nur bei Ententeichwetter, Punkt!

Was machen den die ganzen verückten erst wenn diese mehr PS fahren dürfen, dann werden sich die Unfälle mehr als verdoppeln, weil der Mensch ,insbesondere der Angler, unvernünftig ist. man sollte sich nur die Unfallzahlen aus Norwegen anschauen wieviele Petriejünger kommen jedes Jahr in einer Holzkiste zurück oder die Angler vor Rügen.

Nein, keine weitere freigabe für mehr PS!#d#d#d

Meine Meinung und nu könnt ihr mich zerreissen!:r


Mfg Kay


----------



## detlefb (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



schleppangler schrieb:


> Ich bin im gegensatz der meisten hier der Meinung das man sogar die 5PS Freigrenze einsacken sollte und nur die Leute mit Schein aufs Wasser lässt.



Was ja nun im Zeichen der Havarie der Costa Concordia, offensichtlich auch nicht hilft.


----------



## antonio (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



schleppangler schrieb:


> Moin,moin,
> 
> ich habe den trööt zwar nicht komplett verfolgt , möchte meinen Senf aber auch dazugeben.
> Ich fahre schon 12 jahre mit Schein und eigenem Boot, davor haben wir uns immer Boote in Dänemark gemietet.
> ...




so absolut würde ich das auch nicht sehen.
grundsätzlich zählt erst mal der gesunde menschenverstand wie übberall eben auch.
und da hapert es eben bei vielen, siehe strassenverkehr.
und auch hier hilft eben nur klare kontrollen, wie sich eben verhalten wird.
ob nun alle nen schein oder aber eben ab ner bestimmten bootsgröße/ps-zahl, da könnte man sich endlos drüber streiten.
wichtig sind, da es hier auch um menschenleben geht/gehen kann, klare regeln und die kontrolle der einhaltung.
und auch mit dem bootfahren ist es eben so, die übung und das ständige beschäftigen mit der materie macht es aus.
es nützt nix wenn ich den schein mache und dann nur alle drei jahre mal nen boot fahre.
wenn man aber weiß, daß die chance erwischt zu werden relativ groß ist und die strafe weh tut, würde so mancher anders handeln.
vieleich sollte man auch manche regel/vorschrift modifizieren
mal als beispiel, daß ne weste angelegt gehört und nicht nur mitgeführt werden muß und und und.
möglichkeiten gibts da sicher viele.
aber wer will da überall die grenzen ziehen.

antonio


----------



## schleppangler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



detlefb schrieb:


> Was ja nun im Zeichen der Havarie der Costa Concordia, offensichtlich auch nicht hilft.


 
Wenn der Capitano den meint seinen Kollegen auf der Insel zu zeigen das das Ding genauso unsinkbar ist wie die Titanic, dann hilft auch die beste Ausbildung nichts, stimmt:q 


Mfg Kay


----------



## Seefliege (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

|wavey:

" ... Was ja nun im Zeichen der Havarie der Costa Concordia, offensichtlich auch nicht hilft.  ..."

Stimmt zuviel saufen oder kiffen, sollte man als Bootsführer auch nicht ... #q

Ansonsten denke ich, dass der Schein nicht vor Unvernunft und unvorsichtigem Verhalten schützt. Wichtiger ist ne vernünftige Ausstattung (Bootsgröße, Motorisierung, Navigationsvorrichtungen, Sicherheitsmittel etc.) Mit nur D-zertifizierten Booten hat man halt nix auf der Ostsee zu suchen ... #d

siehe auch:

A = Hochsee Wellenhöhen > 4 Meter Windstärken > 8
B = Offshore Wellenhöhen <= 4 Meter Windstärken <= 8
C = Inshore Wellenhöhe <= 2 Meter Windstärke <= 6
D = Sheltered Wellenhöhe <= 0,5 Meter Windstärke <= 4

Das ist schon ernst gemeint.


----------



## schleppangler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Mal noch ein anderes Beispiel:

es gab mal einen trööt hier, mit dem "Schlauchboot und 5 PS zur Tonne 5"
Das ist sicherlich möglich ,bei Ententeich, und es scheint ja auch gut gegengen zu sein, es soll sogar Boote mit mehr Leistung als Beigleitung gegeben haben.Aber muß das sein, wenn sowas ohne Probleme gutgeht heißt es siehste geht doch, und wenn nicht muß irgendwer irgendwem erklären das jemand nicht wiederkommt.

Was machen denn solche Leute mit mehr Leistung hintendran, die Strecke geht auch noch bei einer 7 hab ja jetzt mehr Leistung?

Der Trööt dreht sich doch nur darum ob man mehr Leistung ohne Schein freigeben soll, weil 5 PS manchmal nicht reichen.

Dann sollte man sich das mit dem Schein mal überlegen.

Es käme glaube ich auch keine auf die Idee zu sagen Führerschein Für Motorräder soillte man abschaffen weil mein 50er Roller manchmal nicht reicht, oder?

Warum wollen eigentlich immer alle mehr haben ohne etwas dafür zu tun? Keine Lust, keine Zeit, zu teuer?
Alles keine Ausreden, andere können und konnten das ja schließlich auch.

Mfg Kay

(der sich immer weiter reinreitet :l)


----------



## schleppangler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> " ... Was ja nun im Zeichen der Havarie der Costa Concordia, offensichtlich auch nicht hilft.  ..."
> 
> ...


 

Das stimmt schon ,auch das ein Schein nicht vor Unvernunft schützt ist auch korrekt.
Wenn das aber reicht um viele davon abzuhalten, sich unvernünftig zu verhalten und sich und andere zu gefährden sollte die jetzige Regel mindestens beibehalten werden.

Mfg Kay


----------



## franja1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@Ulf...danke...versuch da auch dran zu bleiben


----------



## franja1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@Schleppangler...ich habe schon darauf gewartet, dass der  "Schlauchboot und 5 PS zur Tonne 5" jetzt kommt. Aber man kann doch nicht alles so verallgemeinern. Und nebenbei, was hat das mit einem Motorradführerschein zu tun. Ich meine, wir werden doch nun in Deutschland schon genug ,,geregelt"...für alles und jedes gibts doch schon fast eine Norm. Unvernünftige, verantwortungslose Raser gibt es so oder so....da helfen nur empfindliche Strafen, ob nun mit oder ohne Schein.
Ob jemand keine Lust, Zeit oder zu teuer ist...ist jedem seine Sache...darüber zu urteilen steht Dir nicht zu...es kann allenfalls Deine Meinung sein. Unfälle gibt es bei vielen Sportarten...blos gut, dass es hier ums Bootfahren und nicht Bergsteigen geht...sonst würde ich für die auch noch Partei ergreifen.


----------



## ulf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Wenn man sich so anschaut, was da an Bedenkenträgern zu der Anhörung eingeladen wurde, brauchen sich die Bedenkenträger hier im Forum wohl eh keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, daß da irgendwas gelockert wird. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## franja1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn man sich so anschaut, was da an Bedenkenträgern zu der Anhörung eingeladen wurde, brauchen sich die Bedenkenträger hier im Forum wohl eh keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, daß da irgendwas gelockert wird.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



ja habs auch gelesen...wer da so alles mitreden darf
aber für mich bedeutet diese ablehnende Haltung nur eines...
die einen möchten ,,privilegiert + ungestört auf dem Wasser" bleiben, die anderen fürchten die Einnahmeverluste durch die Prüfungen und das Wasser reicht für Segler + Kanuten nicht mehr aus


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn man sich so anschaut, was da an Bedenkenträgern zu der Anhörung eingeladen wurde, brauchen sich die Bedenkenträger hier im Forum wohl eh keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, daß da irgendwas gelockert wird.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Lass Dich überraschen... 
http://www.prmaximus.de/35590


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Lass Dich überraschen...
> http://www.prmaximus.de/35590


 
Na da werden jetzt aber bei 3-2-1 und co. die Preise für 15 Ps steigen ^^ 

Und die 6Ps Preise fallen,mensch dann muss ich zusehen das ich mein Notersatzquirl noch loswerde oder tausche gegen 15Ps.obwohl der kann ja auch 9,9Ps,na mal sehen wenn es durch ist #6


|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Auf jeden Fall ne gute Gelegenheit noch mit der Anschaffung des Ersatzquirls zu warten


----------



## mercury20ps (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

wann  weis man denn endlich was bei raus kommt


----------



## mercury20ps (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ich mus doch wissen ob ich jetze meinen 60ps ausenborder rann hengen darf
der natürlich auch auf 15ps gedrosselt wird ;-)


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mercury20ps schrieb:


> ich mus doch wissen ob ich jetze meinen 60ps ausenborder rann hengen darf
> der natürlich auch auf 15ps gedrosselt wird ;-)


 
Meinste du kommst damit noch ins gleiten ^^

Wenn nicht soll ja angeblich ne Hydroflosse was bringen,oh schon wieder husten kriege sorry ^^


|wavey:


----------



## mercury20ps (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

na mit sicherheit werde ich ihn drosseln|kopfkrat
ich hole mir einfach eine drosslungs schein
aus ürgendeiner _Werkstatt|wavey:
melde mein kleines böötchen an 
und gut ist  wie wollen die das denn noch prüfen:q
ob ich jetze nun 15  20  oder 25 ps dranne habe :m
_


----------



## schleppangler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Bin immer noch dagegen!

Aber wir werden ja sehen ob es chaotischer wird.

Mfg Kay

Der der für den Bootsführerschein büffeln mußte und jetzt nicht mehr so privilegiert über die Ostsee schippern kann!:r


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Was machen den die ganzen verückten erst wenn diese mehr PS fahren  dürfen, dann werden sich die Unfälle mehr als verdoppeln, weil der  Mensch ,insbesondere der Angler, unvernünftig ist.


Genau, am besten Bootfahren generell verbieten,angeln auch, da könnte man schließlich auch ins Wasser fallen!
Aber selbst zu Hause aufm Sofa kann man sterben!



> Ich werde auch kurz schildern warum, es betrifft ja nicht nur Angler  sondern auch Segler, und mit denen habe ich so meine negativen  Erfahrungen auf dem Wasser machen müssen weil die keine Ahnung von  Verkehrszeichen oder Regelungen auf dem Wasser haben.In wieviele  gefährliche Situationen ich schon gekommen bin oder wieviel Gerät dabei  verlustig gegengen ist weiß ich nicht mehr aber teuer war es.


Selbstverständlich müssen dies alles Leute ohne Schein gewesen sein!
Hat es da Kollisionen gegeben, oder wie hast du Gerät verloren?
Hört sich für mich schwer nach Trauma an!

Ich weiß auch nicht wieso hier alle diese eingeschränkte Sicht auf ihre Ostsee haben, weil auch auf Binnenwasserstraßen soll diese Gesetzesänderung zum tragen kommen.
Wobei speziell auf dem Rhein die erlaubten 5PS lebensgefährlich sind und nur weitere 5-10Ps durchaus für mehr Sicherheit sorgen können, weil so ein Boot überhaupt erst fahrbar wird (nicht nur runter)!
Bei manchen Kandidaten hier, kann ich allerdings ihre eingeschränkte Sichtweise verstehen, da trieft es geradezu vor Obrigkeitshörigkeit.



> Der der für den Bootsführerschein büffeln mußte und jetzt nicht mehr so privilegiert über die Ostsee schippern kann!



Der Satz sagt eigentlich alles!

Zudem scheint es, man gönnt anderen nicht das kleinste Stückchen mehr an Freiheit und wenn es nur darum geht die Pfründe zu wahren!

Jürgen


----------



## ulf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Lass Dich überraschen...
> http://www.prmaximus.de/35590



Hallo

Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht (mehr) gerechnet :vik:.
Aber mal abwarten was dann im Bundestag raus kommt .... bin ich jetzt selber ein Bedenkenträger ;+  ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## mercury20ps (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Was machen den die ganzen verückten erst wenn diese mehr PS fahren   dürfen, dann werden sich die Unfälle mehr als verdoppeln, weil der   Mensch ,insbesondere der Angler, unvernünftig ist.

genau die angler sind wieder schuld  weil die nur fische im kopf haben 
deine sichtweise  ist wir wollen nur alle heitzen segler und kanuten nimmt euch in acht wir kommen ;-)


----------



## mercury20ps (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

schleppangler du must wissen das es sich nicht immer alles um eure ostsee handelt   Der der für den Bootsführerschein büffeln mußte und jetzt nicht mehr so privilegiert über die Ostsee schippern kann!:r 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
es gibt auch noch andere gewässer  und bei deiner grossen wasser fläsche werde ich dich nicht gleich rammen  und wenn ich  3,8 im turm habe  komme ich dir nicht zunahe


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wer will denn hier mit 5PS zur Tonne 5?

Momentan trainiere ich, um mit einem Seekajak zur einzigen deutschen Insel zu kommen.
Mit 45 und halbtrainiert wohl die letzte Moeglichkeit, bevor der Zug entgueltig abgefahren ist.

Aber zu den Seglern.....
Es ist ja natuerlich nicht so, dass sie ausserhalb von Fahrwassern keine Vorfahrt haben. ;-)
Wenn Du aber denkst, die Welt geht unter und die Segler merken nichts, dann weisst Du, dass Du nix merkst.
Das koennte vielleicht daran liegen, dass Segler fuer gewoehnlich ein 100x besseres Gefuehl fuer Geschwindigkeiten und Abstaende haben, als jeder normale Bootsfahrer.
Ob mit oder ohne Schein.


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Kann leider keinen Link einstellen, da ich Online nichts finden kann! Beziehe mich hier aber auf die Aktuelle Ausgabe der Bremer Nachrichten bzw. Weserkurier Seite 22 Rubrik Schifffahrt!
> 
> Gruß Jürgen #h


Keinen Scanner zur Hand?


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Also, ich will jetzt auch mal hier meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich habe letztes Jahr den SBF See gemacht und bereite mich aktuell auf den Binnen vor. Da Bedarf es ja nurnoch der Theorieprüfung.
Als Kind bin ich mit meinem Vater jedes Jahr mehrere Wochen auf der Ostsee gewesen. Von daher weiss ich wie schnell dort das Wetter umschlägt, wie gefährlich größerer Schiffe und unanchtsame andere Schiffe werden können. Wir hatten damals das Glück, dass diese Yacht mit 12 Metern sehr seegängig war.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Stoff innerhalb des SBF See viel zu lasch dargestellt, auch wenn er offiziell nur in der 3-Meilen Zone gilt. Was ja nicht heißt dass ich nicht weiter raus dürfte.
Dennoch neigen die Leute dazu, die Lage auf dem Meer einfach zu überschätzen. Und bringen sich dadurch unnötig in Gefahr.
Was die Binnensache angeht, stimme ich doch schon in gewisser Weise zu, dass man diese 5PS Regelung völlig schwachsinnigerweise aufgestellt hat. Das kann nur wieder so ein Büroeierkobb gewesen sein, der keine Ahnung hat. Dennoch braucht man ja heute beispielsweise auf dem Rhein das Sportpatent. Da reicht der SBF Binnen ohnehin nicht aus.
Jedes Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor setzt nen Mofaführerschein voraus.
Es gibt kein motorisiertes Landfahrzeug das man ohne Führerschein fahren darf (wehe es kommt jetzt einer mit seinem ferngesteuerten Auto). Warum soll es das denn dann bitte auf dem Wasser geben?!
Ein See Schein auf dem SKS Niveau wäre okay. Binnen schätze ich als weit ungefährlicher ein als die See!


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mercury20ps schrieb:


> _
> und gut ist  wie wollen die das denn noch prüfen:q
> ob ich jetze nun 15  20  oder 25 ps dranne habe :m
> _


Jaja, wie wollen die denn beweisen, dass mein Mofa keine 80 fährt. Ich lass die einfach nicht fahren...

Das kennt man ja von früher...


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



onyx134 schrieb:


> ........
> Es gibt kein motorisiertes Landfahrzeug das man ohne Führerschein fahren darf (wehe es kommt jetzt einer mit seinem ferngesteuerten Auto)......... !



Auch so etwas gibt es. Selbstfahrende Arbeitsmaschinen oder z.B. Traktoren, die auf 6km/h gedrosselt worden sind. Theoretisch kannst Du Dir sogar nen Ferrari auf 6km/h drosseln lassen und damit ohne Führerschein ums Eck heizen.


----------



## Marf22 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



​


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wie immer, oftmals typisch deutsche Sichtweise: "ich musste dafür das und das machen, dann hat mein Nachbar das gefälligst auch genau so zu tun"

Es ist doch vollkommen egal, wer sich auf dem Wasser wie die Axt im Walde benimmt. Das kann der Bootsführerscheininhaber genau so gut, wie der "Schwarzfahrer" auch.

Und sollte dieser Gesetzezentwurf so verabschiedet werden, dann kann hier noch so viel über Sinn und Unsinn diskutiert werden, dann ist es halt einfach so.
Bis in die 70-er Jahre hinein sind die Leute erst mit 21 volljährig geworden. Heute dürfen 17-jährige Auto fahren und 16-jährige wählen. Was sollen die machen, die das nicht so früh durften? Barikaden anzünden, Bürgerkrieg anzetteln?
Was lob ich mir unsere europäischen Nachbarn. Und im Rahmen einer europäischen Lösung ist die Gesetzesinitiative eh längst überfällig, wie die Abschaffung der sinnlosen Angelprüfung auch. Die bringt nämlich auch nichts.


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> ....
> Und im Rahmen einer europäischen Lösung ist die Gesetzesinitiative eh längst überfällig, wie die Abschaffung der sinnlosen Angelprüfung auch. Die bringt nämlich auch nichts.



Das ist in Europa aber leider so, dass immer der kleinste (schlimmste) gemeinsame Nenner gewaehlt wird.

Jetzt gibt es auch in Griechenland eine Waermeschutzverordnung fuer Haeuser.....


----------



## mercury20ps (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

onix134  das meinte ich nicht aber wie  möchte denn die wasserschutzpolizei das prüfen können ob ich 15   oder nun doch 20 ps dranne habe wenn er sich in mein boot setzt und eine runde fährt  wird er wo kaum einen unterschied merken 15ps =11,04kw oder  20ps =14,72kw  in meinen schein steht ja 11,04kw
die müssten dehn AB ab bauen und ihn einschicken um es genau prüfen zu können  und das ist  der aufwand nicht wert  von den kosten abgesehen



also freie fahrt für alle    wenn sie es vernümftig tun


----------



## Marf22 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Spätestens wenn was passiert, dann schickt deine Haftplicht deinen Motor wohl ein! #6Da lohnt der Aufwand bestimmt für die :vik:, besonders bei Personenschäden!


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ja das ist die alte Steinzeitmann-Philosophie. Die früher haben auch Tiere erlegt ohne Jagdschein und Waffen gehabt ohne Waffenschein.
So ein Bullshit.
Dann schafft bitte auch den Autoführerschein ab. 
Ich zitiere mal so :*Es ist doch vollkommen egal, wer sich auf der Straße wie die Axt im  Walde benimmt. Das kann der Autoführerscheininhaber genau so gut, wie  der "Schwarzfahrer" auch.
*Dann jammer aber nicht wenn die Zahl der totgefahrenen Kinder sich häufen.
Man, das ganze ist doch kein Spielzeug. Man sollte wenigstens ein wenig von dem wissen was man tut. Es geht doch net nur um bissl Gas am Griff geben...
Es gibt Leute die Fragen sich wohin das ganze Wasser geht wenn Ebbe ist...Ich bin dagegen dass jeder, Sorry, Trottel ohne Eignungsprüfung aufs Wasser gelassen wird...


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mercury20ps schrieb:


> onix134  das meinte ich nicht aber wie  möchte denn die wasserschutzpolizei das prüfen können ob ich 15   oder nun doch 20 ps dranne habe wenn er sich in mein boot setzt und eine runde fährt  wird er wo kaum einen unterschied merken 15ps =11,04kw oder  20ps =14,72kw  in meinen schein steht ja 11,04kw
> die müssten dehn AB ab bauen und ihn einschicken um es genau prüfen zu können  und das ist  der aufwand nicht wert  von den kosten abgesehen



Ja hast schon recht. Ich weiss nicht wie die das prüfen, ob es da eine Art "Prüfstand" gibt. Im Zweifelsfall werden die das schon machen. Und dann stehste auf hoher See und wartest bis sie dir deinen Motor wieder bringen :vik: :m


mercury20ps schrieb:


> also freie fahrt für alle    wenn sie es vernümftig tun


Woher wissen wir wer es vernünftig tut? Das ist doch der Punkt den ich meine. Da kommt irgendso ein Papa und fährt mit Sohnemann mit 15PS aufs Meer raus. Und, auch das soll es geben, der Typ ist eine volle Hohlbirne. Der denkt dann, es kann nix passieren sonst wäre es ja nicht erlaubt. 
Ich finde das ist zu gefährlich! Basta. Der Schein ist so leicht zu machen und man lernt wirklich nicht mal Bruchteile der Wetterkunde und Navigation. Aber immerhin ein wenig...


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Auch so etwas gibt es. Selbstfahrende Arbeitsmaschinen oder z.B. Traktoren, die auf 6km/h gedrosselt worden sind. Theoretisch kannst Du Dir sogar nen Ferrari auf 6km/h drosseln lassen und damit ohne Führerschein ums Eck heizen.


Und? Darfst Du damit auf die Autobahn? Danke nein.
Also 15PS ja, mehr als 5 Meter vom Ufer weg, nein. So könnte ich mir das vorstellen :q:vik:
Edit:
Sorry habe das grad nochmal gelesen und en Lachkrampf bekommen... Wenn der Ferrari 6km/h fährt.. bin ich dann nicht schneller zu Fuß???


----------



## Marf22 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Ja hast schon recht. Ich weiss nicht wie die das prüfen, ob es da eine Art "Prüfstand" gibt. Im Zweifelsfall werden die das schon machen. Und dann stehste auf hoher See und wartest bis sie dir deinen Motor wieder bringen :vik: :m



So schwer ist das auch nicht. Es gibt Datenbanken mit Listen für Motoren die gedrosselt werden können. Da stehen die Nummern der Motoren drin, einfach abgleichen und fertig. Ob die das nu über Funk oder direkt über ihr Netzwerk machen ist ja völlig egal. Steht der Motor da nicht drin, hat er schon mal Pech und er ist in der Bringschuld. Baut er mit so seinen genialen Trick noch nen Unfall bezahlt keine Versicherung und er kann für den Rest seines Lebens blechen, nix mehr mit Boot fahren! Der Bootsführerschein setzt geistige und körperliche Fähigkeitern voraus, mach einer hat die halt nich....


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Der Bootsführerschein setzt geistige und körperliche Fähigkeitern voraus, mach einer hat die halt nich....


Endlüsch nomaaale Loite....


----------



## mercury20ps (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ich fahre meistens nur auf der spree und kleinere seitenarme im raum berlin zum angeln und ich muss leider immer die erfahrungen machen das grade leute mit führerschein  die mit kleinbooten und 150ps ausenborder wilde sau spielen  und ich denke das mann da lieber was tun solte wenn die mit über 110kmh übers wasser peitschen 

ich weis ja nicht wie ihr das seht aber ich finde die wasserschutzpolizei solte  lieber ein bissel mehr presents zeigen    auf jeder landstrasse steht ein blitzer   aber am wasser schippert  ein dicker stahlkahn der sich wasserschutzpolizei nennt   vieleicht solte mann da etwas tun  das nicht jeder so kann wie er will


----------



## mercury20ps (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

marf22  So schwer ist das auch nicht. Es gibt Datenbanken mit Listen für Motoren  die gedrosselt werden können. Da stehen die Nummern der Motoren drin,  einfach abgleichen und fertig. Ob die das nu über Funk oder direkt über  ihr Netzwerk machen ist ja völlig egal. Steht der Motor da nicht drin,  hat er schon mal Pech                 so ein schwachsinn  und wenn ich einen  ab forelle zur werkstatt bringe kann er mir das ding  von 7,5 auf 6 runter setzen    es gibt keine daten bank bei dehn bullen welchen motor mann drosseln kann und welchen nicht    mein AB  ist bei der WSA mit drossel eingetragen   und da können die funken und prüfen wie die wollen ich spreche da aus erfahrung   weil ich jeden monat von der WSA  raus gezogen werde jaja  dehn kleinen angler mit sein scheiss kahn dehn krigense ja noch aber   aber die 130kmh flieger  die krigense sowieso nicht eiso brauchense ja nicht erst eine kontrolle machen


----------



## Marf22 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Auch noch Schwachsinn??? Deine Forelle Außenborder steht genauso in der Liste. Weißt du überhaupt wie drosseln geht??? Das hat nichts mit Singvögeln zu tun! Ich hab das Gefühl du bist nen Troll, und die füttert man bekanntlich ja nicht! Wenn du echt bist #d

Und was soll die Polizei dir für Presente bringen :q Du bist nen Checker:vik:Ich wünsch dir was und klinke mich hier aus! tüss|wavey:


----------



## opus (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin
_
und ab wann gilt_ das dann?

und soviel mehr  werden  es auch nicht sein   wenn man sich die liegeplatz kosten ansehen tut .


mfg matze


----------



## ulf (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



onyx134 schrieb:


> [...] Da kommt irgendso ein Papa und fährt mit Sohnemann mit 15PS aufs Meer raus. Und, auch das soll es geben, der Typ ist eine volle Hohlbirne. Der denkt dann, es kann nix passieren sonst wäre es ja nicht erlaubt.
> Ich finde das ist zu gefährlich! Basta. Der Schein ist so leicht zu machen und man lernt wirklich nicht mal Bruchteile der Wetterkunde und Navigation. Aber immerhin ein wenig...



Hallo

Weil die Hohlbirne den Schein auch schafft und sich durch den Schein an seiner Hohlbirne nix ändert, nur daß Hohlbirne dann mit echten Waffen ohne jede PS-Begrenzung auf's Wasser darf. Desshalb gewinnt man auf dem Wasser eben nur durch "Schein haben" keine Sicherheit. Wenn die Hohlbirne aber dank *etwas* stärkerem Motor beim Wetterumschwung eben doch noch wieder das Land erreicht hat's für Hohlbirne und sein Kind doch schon was gebracht.
Die ständige Vergleicherei mit dem Straßenverkehr hinkt auch erheblich. Wenn das auf dem Wasser mal so eng wird, wie auf der Straße, fängt man da sowieso keine Fische mehr . Und das mit den totgefahrenen Kindern kommt eigentlich immer dann, wenn gar keine Argumente mehr da sind ...

Gruß Ulf


----------



## opus (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin

war da nicht mal was wenn man vor 1962  oder 65 geboren ist  braucht auch kein schein    und kann  ein mopet  oder rollen bist 25 kmh fahren  ob sich da auch soviele   _aufgeregt haben   wie beim  bootsschein es gilt über alle  welche     die wilde sau spielen 


_


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich stehe dem ganzen um die Führerscheinpflicht und den Gesetzen drumrum grundsätzlich kritisch gegenüber.

Einiges ist zu extrem und anderes einfach zu lasch geregelt.

Ich finde 15 Ps grundsätzlich Ok, damit wird man beweglicher und kann eventuellen Gefahrensituationen auch mal schneller ausweichen, insbesondere beim Überqueren von Flüssen mit Querverkehr, da kommt man teilweise mit 5 Ps überhaupt nicht rüber, ohne andere zu gefährden. Auf der Ostsee kommt man mit 15 Ps schnelle wierder an Land, wenn das Wetter umschlägt, das kann bei Gegenwind und entsprechender Strömung mit 5 Ps sehr haarig werden.

Aber, wenn man schon was ändert, dann bitte auch richtig:

- Boote ohne C-Zulassung (Küstennahe Gewässer) haben auf der Ostsee nichts zu suchen!

- Auf Booten gehört das Anlegen der Schwimmweste (personenbezogen unterschiedliche) zur Pflicht!

- Ohne funktionierenden Kompass oder GPS darf kein Boot auf die Ostsee!

- Alkohol auf dem Boot gehört strickt verboten!

- Eine Minimal Sicherheitsübersicht (könnte ein kleines Heft oder Faltblatt sein) der Vorschriften für die Schiffahrt gehört auf jedes Boot!

Bei Zuwiederhandlungen müssen die Strafen so hoch sein, dass es demjenigen richtig weh tut.


----------



## antonio (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich stehe dem ganzen um die Führerscheinpflicht und den Gesetzen drumrum grundsätzlich kritisch gegenüber.
> 
> Einiges ist zu extrem und anderes einfach zu lasch geregelt.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## opus (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

das mit den westen müsste eigendlich  zum standart gehören  wenn man schon auf die ostsee   oder überhaupt aufs boot will aber  naja  habe bis jetzt kaum einen gesehen der diese  umhat, was mit dem alk angehen tut wird man das kaum in den  griff  bekommen


----------



## franja1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

...dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an #6#6#6


----------



## antonio (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



opus schrieb:


> das mit den westen müsste eigendlich  zum standart gehören  wenn man schon auf die ostsee   oder überhaupt aufs boot will aber  naja  habe bis jetzt kaum einen gesehen der diese  umhat, was mit dem alk angehen tut wird man das kaum in den  griff  bekommen



doch man kann es in den griff bekommen, man muß nur wollen.

antonio


----------



## Eristo (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn was passiert, dann schickt deine Haftplicht deinen Motor wohl ein! #6Da lohnt der Aufwand bestimmt für die :vik:, besonders bei Personenschäden!





Wenn ein Schaden durch das falsche Verhalten des Bootsführers verursacht wurde, spielt die nicht vorhandene Drosselung wohl nur für die Regresspflicht (beim Auto glaube ich 5.000.-€) eine Rolle. |kopfkrat

Die Haftpflicht wird alles daran setzen, den eigenen Versicherten reinzuwaschen, um überhaupt nicht zahlen zu müssen. So steht es bei manchen Bootsversicherungen sogar sinngemäß in den Versicherungsbedingungen. :m


__________________________________


Das Vergleichen bedeutet das Ende des Glücks und den Beginn der Unzufriedenheit. #6


----------



## opus (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin


und nochmal meine frage kann ich nun  mit 15 ps jetzt fahren  oder dauert das  noch werde nicht wirklich schlau  hier


----------



## gummibootangler (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

noch nicht, vieleicht auch nur 10ps, wann?wohl im laufe des jahres politk.....
immerhin tut sich was


----------



## opus (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

naja  habe ja noch zeit mit dem motor bin ja noch mit der Restauration  im gange für dieses jahr


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> vieleicht auch nur 10ps,




Wie kommst Du denn darauf? In der Pressemitteilung erklärte Staffeld das es von 5 auf 15 angehoben wird. Da steht nichts von "naja" "evtl." "vielleicht" ...



Gruß Toxe


----------



## gummibootangler (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

heut nen artikel in der haz : .....wasserschutzpolizei zeigt sich skeptisch....schlägt kompromiss auf 10ps vor.
@onyx was willstn aufm kleinboot mit navigationskenntnissen|kopfkrat und mit nem kompass o.gps kann jedes kind umgehen


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weil die Hohlbirne den Schein auch schafft und sich durch den Schein an seiner Hohlbirne nix ändert, nur daß Hohlbirne dann mit echten Waffen ohne jede PS-Begrenzung auf's Wasser darf. Desshalb gewinnt man auf dem Wasser eben nur durch "Schein haben" keine Sicherheit. Wenn die Hohlbirne aber dank *etwas* stärkerem Motor beim Wetterumschwung eben doch noch wieder das Land erreicht hat's für Hohlbirne und sein Kind doch schon was gebracht.
> Die ständige Vergleicherei mit dem Straßenverkehr hinkt auch erheblich. Wenn das auf dem Wasser mal so eng wird, wie auf der Straße, fängt man da sowieso keine Fische mehr . Und das mit den totgefahrenen Kindern kommt eigentlich immer dann, wenn gar keine Argumente mehr da sind ...
> ...


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele - genau so sieht das aus in unserem Lande #6


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...........Aber, wenn man schon was ändert, dann bitte auch richtig:
> 
> - Boote ohne C-Zulassung (Küstennahe Gewässer) haben auf der Ostsee nichts zu suchen!
> 
> ...


 
Genau hier sollte man den Hebel ansetzen #6
Ein Stück Papier mit einer Prüfungsbescheinigung sagt nämlich lange noch nichts über die Fähigkeiten des Inhabers aus. 
Gesunder Menschenverstand hat nichts mit einer Prüfbescheinigung zu tun.


----------



## volkerm (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,

zu Deiner Forderung bzgl. CE:
Du weisst schon, dass es die noch nicht ewig gibt?
Die älteren Boote würdest Du dann ausgemustert wissen wollen?


----------



## schleppangler (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

So,da haben meine zugegeben etwas überzogenen Argumente doch noch zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit diesem Thema geführt.
Nichtdesdotrotz stehe ich zu meinen Aussagen!

Wenn Hohlbirne davon abgehalten wird mit einem stärkeren Motor aufs Wasser zu kommen nur weil er einen Schein machen zu müssen soll mir das recht sein.Sollte er den Schein schaffen kann man ihn wenigstens ordentlich verknacken!Weil die Ausrede wußte ich nicht, nicht zieht.

Und der Vergleich mit dem Straßenverkehr passt sehr wohl,und das hat auch nichts damit zu tun das hier irgenwem die Argumente ausgehen.Das hat nur den Grund den Leuten Vergleiche aufzuzeigen wie das ganze funktioniert, da sie sich mit den Schiffahrtsregeln mangels Schein nicht kennen.

Ich bin grundsätzlich nicht für Regeln oder Scheine, die meisten Fragen in den Prüfungen sind für uns Sportbootangler völlig uninterressant und werden demzufolge auch vergessen aber man sollte doch schon wissen was für eine Beleuchtungsvorschrift am boot gilt, Manöver des letzten Augenblicks, Man über Bord Manöver und noch weitere solcher Regeln.Wer hat Vorfahrt und wer nicht.

Ihr solltet mal im Sommer euch das Gewusel in Travemünde für eine Stunde anschauen das reicht meist schon , Haare stehen einem da zu Berge!!!

Das gleiche gilt für die ganzen unbeleuchteten Bellyboote und Kajaks die ja in Tarnklamotten schön im Dunst oder Nebel weit draussen fischen und auf die man besonders aufpassen muß und die dann auch noch meckern wenn man die fast übern Haufen fährt.jetzt kommen die ganzen Hohlbirnen(wem immer dieser Schuh passt)und brettern in Küsten naähe lang und schon passierts mit 5 PS ist man so langsam das man die rechtzeitig sieht.Und ja ich weiß das kann Scheinbesitzern auch passieren wenns ne Hohlbirne ist.

Das ganze gilt nur für die Ostsee, wie das im Binnenland läuft kann ich nicht sagen!!Und das ist meine Meinung!!

Ich kann nur hoffen das die Politik schön lange braucht und sich letztendlich nicht einigt und die alte Regelung bleibt.

Norwegen hat ja nun auch schon ,wenn auch halbherzig ,die Regelung geändert. Genug Tote hats ja gegeben!

Mfg Kay


----------



## Marf22 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschgreifer,
> 
> zu Deiner Forderung bzgl. CE:
> Du weisst schon, dass es die noch nicht ewig gibt?
> Die älteren Boote würdest Du dann ausgemustert wissen wollen?



Hey Volker,

lange nichts mehr von gehört! Bringt nix, wollte ich ihm auch schon schreiben.....aber so weit reicht das Wissen über Boote dann doch wieder nicht! Meine kleine hat auch keine CE weil vor 1998.....damit würde der Markt für bezahlbare sichere Boote auch gleich wieder wegs sein! Derbe Regel einführen, dat wird schon. Und Kompass und GPS kann auch jeder lesen, sicher dat....und nautische Karten sind eh für jeden Depp lesbar :vik:


----------



## Marf22 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mercury20ps schrieb:


> kanuten segler und badegäste wir KOOMMMMMEEENNNN!!! also immer schön in der fahrrinne treiben lassen



Fahr doch schon mal los, sonst kommste mit deiner aufgemotzten Mofa + deinem Drosselspeedboot auf Bollerwagen gar nicht rechtzeitig an der Ostsee an!


----------



## franja1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@Schleppangler...wenn Du schon Norwegen mit ins Spiel bringst...dann auch bitte vollständig. 

nur notwendig

,,Wenn Sie am 1. Januar 1980 oder später geboren wurden und ein Boot  länger als 8 Meter oder mit einem Motor mit einer Leistung von mehr als  25 PS führen....."

und zu  Bellyboote + Beleuchtung...da gabs letztes Jahr schon mal was im AB


----------



## schleppangler (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@franja 1

ich habe ja auch geschrieben, die Norweger haben es nur halbherzig, mit Rücksicht auf die Tourismusbranche, gemacht.

Und wenn den so ein trööt für Bellyboote gab hat, der aber leider nicht geholfen, ergo muß man dafür wohl auch eine Vorschrift einführen.:q:q:q


Mfg Kay


----------



## franja1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



schleppangler schrieb:


> @franja 1
> 
> ich habe ja auch geschrieben, die Norweger haben es nur halbherzig, mit Rücksicht auf die Tourismusbranche, gemacht.
> 
> ...



..ist auch wieder nur unvollständig...die Norweger haben es auch eingeführt...weil es auch einheimische, jugendliche Raser gibt...die mit 200PS übers Wasser rauschen.

Und für Dich als neue Vorschrift...setz Dir bitte eine Rundumleuchte auf den Kopf...dann kann man Dich leichter erkennen und Du hast nicht so viel Verlust von Deiner Angelausrüstung|supergri


----------



## gummibootangler (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

au ja mit 5ps aufn fjord


----------



## ulf (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



schleppangler schrieb:


> [...]Sollte er den Schein schaffen kann man ihn wenigstens ordentlich verknacken!Weil die Ausrede wußte ich nicht, nicht zieht.[...]



Hallo

Ich kann's echt nicht mehr hören. Es müssen sich alle an geltende Regeln halten, ob mit oder ohne Schein. Wenn man bei Regelverstößen erwischt wird muß man mit einer Bestrafung rechnen, das gilt auch egal ob mit oder ohne Schein. Es ist schon sehr verwunderlich das dieses Argument ausgerechnet immer wieder von den Schein-Inhabern kommt |rolleyes.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## schleppangler (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



franja1 schrieb:


> ..ist auch wieder nur unvollständig...die Norweger haben es auch eingeführt...weil es auch einheimische, jugendliche Raser gibt...die mit 200PS übers Wasser rauschen.
> 
> Und für Dich als neue Vorschrift...setz Dir bitte eine Rundumleuchte auf den Kopf...dann kann man Dich leichter erkennen und Du hast nicht so viel Verlust von Deiner Angelausrüstung|supergri



Das AngelgerÄt ist verloren gegangen als mich mehrere male die Scheißsegler als Wendemarke benutzt haben, dabei sind die so dich an mir voebeigerauscht das ich das Boot hätte anfassen könne, da ich trollender weise unterwegs war mit vorschriftsmäßig gesetztem Stundenglas(was hat das bloß für eine Bedeutung für andere Wasserfahrzeuge?????????) hatte ich nicht den hauch eine Chance auszuweichen.
Einen anderen trollenden Kollegen hätten die beinahe mit einer solchen Aktion fast versekt.

Und mit solchen Aussagen die nicht im Ansatz von Reife zeugen, schießt du dich selbst ins aus.
Aber wie heißt es doch so schön Niveau ist keine Creme.

Ende und aus!

Mfg Kay


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Wollebre schrieb:


> hätte auch keine Einwände wenn der Führerschein abgeschafft wird, obwohl ich seit 1988 die Scheine für See und Binnen besitze.
> 
> *Aber jeder der aufs Wasser geht sollte einen abgespeckten Lehrgang mit mündlicher Prüfung über die wichtigsten Verkehrsregeln für das Führen eines Kleinbootes besuchen müssen.* Diese getrennt nach See und Binnen. Darüber gibt es dann Bescheinigungen die bei Kontrolle vorgezeigt werden müssen. Auch muss eine Haftpflicht- und Kaskoversicherung pflicht sein.Bescheinigung darüber sind mitzuführen.
> 
> ...



der Sportbootführerschein IST schon eine abgespeckte Version .....


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mercury20ps schrieb:


> Das AngelgerÄt ist verloren gegangen#h als mich mehrere male die  Scheißsegler als Wendemarke benutzt haben, dabei sind die so dich an mir  voebeigerauscht das ich das Boot hätte anfassen könne, :c#q|kopfkrat könnte daran liegen das dein boot die farbe und form einer  _Fahrrinnen_-_Boje hat  war es wenigstens eine teure angel_




oha, da hat wohl das AB seit ein paar Tagen einen neuen Spaßvogel. ;+;+


----------



## onyx134 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> heut nen artikel in der haz : .....wasserschutzpolizei zeigt sich skeptisch....schlägt kompromiss auf 10ps vor.
> @onyx was willstn aufm kleinboot mit navigationskenntnissen|kopfkrat und mit nem kompass o.gps kann jedes kind umgehen


ich mache immer wieder die erfahrung, wenn man aufs meer fährt und das land noch sehen kann, mir viele nicht sagen können wo unser hafen liegt. und das nicht mal mit dem kartenplotter vor der nase.
ich habe bei der BW Karte-Kompass "Kurse" gemacht. Glaub mir da waren flachpfeifen, die meinten an dem ding sei was locker, das drehe sich....
Also hör auf mit "jedes Kind"


----------



## onyx134 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weil die Hohlbirne den Schein auch schafft und sich durch den Schein an seiner Hohlbirne nix ändert, nur daß Hohlbirne dann mit echten Waffen ohne jede PS-Begrenzung auf's Wasser darf. Desshalb gewinnt man auf dem Wasser eben nur durch "Schein haben" keine Sicherheit. Wenn die Hohlbirne aber dank *etwas* stärkerem Motor beim Wetterumschwung eben doch noch wieder das Land erreicht hat's für Hohlbirne und sein Kind doch schon was gebracht.
> Die ständige Vergleicherei mit dem Straßenverkehr hinkt auch erheblich. Wenn das auf dem Wasser mal so eng wird, wie auf der Straße, fängt man da sowieso keine Fische mehr . Und das mit den totgefahrenen Kindern kommt eigentlich immer dann, wenn gar keine Argumente mehr da sind ...
> ...


So eine gequollene ******** kann auch nur von dir kommen.
Dafür bist du ja bekannt.
Dann wäre es sicherlich auch das Beste, jeder darf 100PS hinten dran hängen, dann braucht sich keiner mehr Sorgen ums Wetter machen.
Im Endeffekt ist es ja ********gal. denn mit 15 PS kommst du mit nem Schlauchboot mit GFK Boden gerade mal so ins gleiten.
Wenn man sich ein gescheites Boot mieten will wird man ja zum Glück weiterhin nicht ohne Schein rankommen.
Es gibt ja mittlerweile einige Vercharterer die nurnoch mit SKS verchartern. Komischerweise... Denen wird so ne Gesetzesänderung auch ziemlich egal sein!


----------



## ulf (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



onyx134 schrieb:


> So eine gequollene ******** kann auch nur von dir kommen.
> Dafür bist du ja bekannt.[...]



Hallo

Tolle Argumente, aber wenn einem nix mehr einfällt, dann einfach ein wenig beleidigend werden |uhoh:, dafür bis Du ja bekannt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## franja1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

he mercury20ps..fahr mal bissle runter...ist ein gut gemeinter Rat


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mercury20ps schrieb:


> schleppangler   Und für Dich als neue Vorschrift...setz Dir bitte eine Rundumleuchte auf den Kopf...dann kann man Dich leichter erkennen und Du hast  bald garkeine  Angelausrüstung mehr|krach:#h



das haben wir jetzt auch schon öfter von dir hier gelesen!
Ich denke es reicht jetzt.
Seit ein paar Tage dabei und hier permanent immer den gleichen Spruch bringen kann auch ein schnelles AB-Ende herbei führen!
Es bringt auf Dauer nichts, ein Thema mit Spam zu füllen. 
Am besten ihr atmet mal alle durch, nicht das am Ende das Thema hier dich gemacht werden muss.
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## onyx134 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Tolle Argumente, aber wenn einem nix mehr einfällt, dann einfach ein wenig beleidigend werden |uhoh:, dafür bis Du ja bekannt.
> 
> Gruß Ulf


Ich denke ich habe meine Argumente vorgebracht und kann den Deinen leider nicht zustimmen. Man darf ja auch geteilter Meinung sein, nur man kann natürlich mit jedem Gefasel, gegen jedwedes Argument was vorbringen.
Entschuldige bitte meine Tonart, die war nicht angebracht.

@Mercury20PS

Ich gönne Dir ja dass Du bald mit deinem Motor ohne Schein fahren darfst. Darum geht es mir echt nicht. Ich habe nix davon wenn Du jetzt Rechte bekommst die Du vorher nicht hattest. Deshalb werde ich keinen Fisch mehr oder weniger fangen.
Wie gesagt, ich gebe nur meine Meinung wieder. Deshalb heißen diese Dinger hier doch auch Diskussionsforen.
Wenn man andere Meinungen nicht akzeptieren möchte, sollte man sie lieber der Wand erzählen, denn die gibt keine Widerworte.


----------



## Klotzfisch (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moin,

ich bin zur Zeit noch ein "Unterprivilegierter" ohne Seeschein.
Ich drücke im Februar die Schulbank und versuche die Prüfung für den Seeschein im März zu schaffen.

Ich bin ebenfalls generell* für* einen Bootsführerschein. Es sind einfach zu viele ahnungslose Blindschleichen auf dem Meer|rolleyes

Manchmal ist es schon ein wenig zum lachen, wenn ein 4m DDR Plasteboot, Model Anka mit 4 ausgewachsenen Kerlen bei ablandigen 4-5bft völlig überladen in den Wellen Dümpelt. Oder der Mann, welcher mit einem 3 Meter Banana Boot und  2-3 PS Motörchen draussen "mitstinken" will.
Ich war auch mal so ein Glücksritter, aber man wird älter und manchmal reifer|wavey:

Ich will Euch nicht retten oder abschleppen, nur weil Ihr unwissend seid. 

Falls auch mich ein Boardtroll anranzen will, nur zu, ich klink mich wieder aus.......|rolleyes


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Klotzfisch schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es schon ein wenig zum lachen, wenn ein 4m DDR Plasteboot, Model Anka mit 4 ausgewachsenen Kerlen bei ablandigen 4-5bft völlig überladen in den Wellen Dümpelt. Oder der Mann, welcher mit einem 3 Meter Banana Boot und  2-3 PS Motörchen draussen "mitstinken" will.




Genau diese Leute wirst du auch wenn man 50PS frei gibt auf dem Wasser treffen.
Das werden wir nicht verhindern können.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass es jetzt mehr Kleinbootangler werden.
Es werden ein paar ihren Motor gegen eine größeren tauschen.
Es ist ja auch eine Preisfrage und nicht jeder schafft 40kg zu tragen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## pohlk (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

sagt mal bitte, wo Ihr Eure Info's zu diesem Thema herbekommt???

Weil wenn ich bei Google nachschaue, dann finde ich immer nur die alten Beiträge wo beschrieben steht was geändert werden soll, aber keine aktuellen Info's zu diesem Thema.

Gruß


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@ POHLK ... Das aktuellste dürfte noch die Pressemitteilung von T. Staffeldt sein.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## ulf (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Hier noch eine Meldung dazu: http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2012/37275455_kw03_pa_verkehr/index.html 

Und hier die Stellungnahmen dazu http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/a...ifffahrt_18_01_2012/Stellungnahmen/index.html

Gruß Ulf


----------



## angel-daddy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Im Endeffekt ist es ja ********gal. denn mit 15 PS kommst du mit nem Schlauchboot mit GFK Boden gerade mal so ins gleiten.

Hi Onyx,
ich hatte selber als Erstes ein 4m Schlauchboot mit 15 PS Außenborder. 
Du bist ca. nach 20m Vollgasstart im Gleiten und erreichst Geschwindigkeiten von 20 Knoten!
Das ist nicht so langsam...........

LG Martin


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschgreifer,
> 
> zu Deiner Forderung bzgl. CE:
> Du weisst schon, dass es die noch nicht ewig gibt?
> Die älteren Boote würdest Du dann ausgemustert wissen wollen?


 



Marf22 schrieb:


> ....., wollte ich ihm auch schon schreiben.....aber so weit reicht das Wissen über Boote dann doch wieder nicht! Meine kleine hat auch keine CE weil vor 1998.....damit würde der Markt für bezahlbare sichere Boote auch gleich wieder wegs sein!


 
Die Richtlinie gilt für Sportboote, die nach dem 30. September 1995 gebaut worden sind, sowie deren Ausrüstung, bzw. erstmalig in der EU in Verkehr gebracht und in Betrieb genommen werden. 

Damit dürften grundsätzlich alle Boote ab diesem Datum zertifiziert sein. Boote, die also älter als 16 Jahre sind müsste man dann aus der Regelung rausnehmen, oder eine Möglichkeit der Nachzertifizierung schaffen. Eventuell machen es auch die Hersteller, sofern bei älteren Booten bekannt.

Regeln kann man alles, wenn man nur will, man kann aber auch grundsätzlich gegen alles sein.....

Fakt ist aber, dass man mit unterdimensionierten Booten sich und andere gefährdet und dass kann auch nicht gewollt sein.


----------



## volkerm (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Nachzertifizierung scheidet für mich aus; ich kann mir schon die Kostenrechnung vorstellen!


----------



## Airferdo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich selber habe den Boostschein Küste und besitze ein GFK Boot mit 25 PS Motor womit ich dicht unter der Küste meinem Hobby dem Angeln nachgehe. Einen Führerschein für Motorboote wie er derzeit Pflicht ist empfinde ich als nicht angemessen. 
15 PS und sogar mehr frei für die Ostsee, Elbe N/O Kanal etc. finde ich völlig ok wenn der Fahrer einen gültigen KFZ Führerschein hat ( das erste was man doch beim Lehrgang doch hört ist, das es sich im grunde auf dem Wasser genau so wie auf der Strasse verhält).
Warum muss es dem Führer eines untermotoresierten Bootes kümmern wie er in die Einwegstrasse vor den Nordseeinseln einfährt oder sie durchquert. Ach da gibt es so viele Fragen die einfach keinen Sinn machen für Kleinbootfahrer, wenn man schon seine Kenntnisse ( wichtige Seezeichen wie Einfahrverbote und Anlege/Ankerverbote) nachweisen muss dann doch angemessen dem Fahrzeug was man führen möchte oder muss ich wenn ich eine MOFA fahren möchte auch den LKW Fürhrerschein machen ? zumal man als Kleinbootfahrer eh das "schwächste" Glied in der Kette ist. 
Eine Versicherung sollte man für alle Boote haben auch hier als Vorbild das Kleinschild Roller/Mofa. 
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das es Leute gibt, die ihre Scheine haben aber nicht in Gönnerlaune sind weil sie den kompletten Gang machten mussten.


----------



## schleppangler (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Mit Gönnerlaune hat das nichts zu tun, auch gebe ich dir Recht das viele Fragen für Kleinbootfahrer völlig uninterressant sind.
Ich bin halt nur dagegen das einfach so freizugeben da ich fast jedes Wochenende das Chaos auf der Ostsee miterleben muß und wenn diese Honks (um die es ja nur geht) dann noch mehr Dampf am Boot haben ohne zu wissen wie die Regeln auf dem Wasser sind finde ich das schon schlimm.

@Knurri

das mit dem, es wird teuer ,da gebe ich dir Recht.Das Problem wird aber sein das sich viel die es sich halt nicht leisten können mit dann alten Motoren sich noch weiter raustrauen als jetzt schon.

Alle anderen ,die sich das Leisten können, können dann ja auch einen SBF Schein machen.

Das hat auch nichts mit nicht gönnen, oder Pfründe sichern oder Previligiert sein zu tun.

Im Straßenverkehr kann sich schließlich auch nicht jeder einen Ferrari leisten.Und ich würde auch gerne Motorrad Fahren aber um das tun zu können muß ich halt den entsprechenden Führereschein machen.Warum also soll es auf dem Wasser anders sein??????


Mfg Kay


----------



## schleppangler (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Bevor ich das vergesse,
das Argument, wegen der Sicherheit bei einem Wetterumschwung zählt für mich nicht.

Ich bin schon seit fast 20 Jahren auf der Ostsee unterwegs und ich kann mich nicht erinnern solch ein Wetterumschung miterlebt zu haben das ich keine Zeit gefunden hätte rechtzeitig zurückzufahren.
Bei Grenzwertigem Wetter kann ich halt nur soweit raus wie es meine Technik zulässt.

Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Flüsse und Seen ist mein Motor zu schwach oder Grenzwertig habe ich nicht rauszufahren, will ich mehr muß ich ne Prüfung machen.

So ist das in unserer Gesellschaft und das hat auch seine Gründe.

Ach ja, Jagen gehen könnte man ja auch mal freigeben ,denn das würde ich auch gerne machen,vielleicht auch nur mit kleinem Kaliber.|gr:


----------



## ulf (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Nächste Woche werden wir sehen wie's weiter geht:
http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/tagesordnungen/155.html

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Puderquaste (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wolte den link auch posten 
War wohl zuspät


----------



## gummibootangler (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



onyx134 schrieb:


> ich mache immer wieder die erfahrung, wenn man aufs meer fährt und das land noch sehen kann, mir viele nicht sagen können wo unser hafen liegt. und das nicht mal mit dem kartenplotter vor der nase.
> ich habe bei der BW Karte-Kompass "Kurse" gemacht. Glaub mir da waren flachpfeifen, die meinten an dem ding sei was locker, das drehe sich....
> Also hör auf mit "jedes Kind"


 
was kennst du denn für leute|bigeyes,ich geh kaputt....und zweifele entweder an deiner aussage oder das diese leute den aufrechten gang beherschen:m


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> was kennst du denn für leute|bigeyes,ich geh kaputt....und zweifele entweder an deiner aussage oder das diese leute den aufrechten gang beherschen:m




Ich habe auch schon viele solche Leute kennen gelernt.
Es gibt wirklich Menschen die extreme Orientierungsschwierigkeiten haben. Und wenn dann noch Panik dazu kommt und die Plottereinstellung verstellt ist kann das schon mal im falschen Kurs enden.
Und glaube mir, dass sind nicht immer wie du schreibst Leute die den aufrechten Gang nicht beherrschen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## antonio (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

das ist richtig solche leute gibt es zu hauf.
und meiner meinung nach ist das auch der heutigen technik geschuldet.
viele sachen gehen eben auf grund der kleinen helferlein heutzutage zu grunde(kopfrechnen, zahlen merken, orientierung und und und)
fragt doch mal heute jemanden wie man von a nach b kommt.
ein großteil wird es nicht sagen können, weil die masse sich mittlerweile aufs navi verläßt.
die dame da drin sagt einem wo es langgeht und man merkt sich nicht wie früher irgendwelche markanten punkte, braucht man ja auch nicht.
und genauso verhält es sich mit den kartenplottern usw.
mit kompaß und karte umgehen heutzutage können die wenigsten.

antonio


----------



## Marf22 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



gummibootangler schrieb:


> was kennst du denn für leute|bigeyes,ich geh kaputt....und zweifele entweder an deiner aussage oder das diese leute den aufrechten gang beherschen:m



Ohne Flachs....ich habe jahrelang Jungs aus allen Schichten in Karten lesen und Kompassnutzen ausgebildet. Nicht die Basics sondern schon mit GPS und für Feuerleitung von Steilwaffen. Da erlebt man Sachen, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, das die Leute dumm waren, sondern weil es einfach Neuland ist. Und ne GPS-Date bringt  mir überhaupt nixs, wenn ich nicht dazu die passende Karte habe und diese auch lesen kann. Plotter ist da narütlich ne schöne Sache, aber verlassen sollte man sich nicht darauf. Ich bilde mir wirklich ein, mit GPS, Landkarten und Kompass aufgrund meines früheren Berufes sehr gut zurechtzukommen. Trotzdem habe ich bei der nautischen Navigation völlig umdenken müssen. Diese hat nicht ganz so viel mit der Landnavigatin zu tun. Ich schätze, wenn man hier 10 Leuten nen Kompass oder ne GPS-Date + Karte in die Hand drückt, würden 5 damit eínen bestimmten Punkt nicht anfahren können und das hat absulut nichts mit Dummheit zu tun. Dazu konnt dann noch Seegang, Stress und schlechtes Wetter und ich fahre mit dem Kompass genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung......


----------



## Airferdo (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ihr müßt euch mal reden hören ! Was hat das mit diesem Thema zu zun ? Manche Menschen können nicht einparken und manche können keine Karte lesen manche kaum noch gucken geschweige denn das sie angemessen reaktionsschnell sind und wieder andere sind einfach zu blöde zum AUTO ja und auch zum Boot fahren, bewegen aber gefährliche und mächtige Metall (GFK)geschosse.
Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe geht es hier um die Aufstockung von 5 auf 15 PS Motorleistung an Booten die dann Führerscheinfrei betrieben werden dürfen ! Wer mit so einem Boot den sicheren Weg verläßt, fährt auch mit nem Cabrio in die Wüste !


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Nicht nur das... Hier werden in einem Schwung Leute vorverurteilt. Mir scheint, als wenn diese "neue Freiheit", die noch nicht einmal verabschiedet ist, zu einem Ansturm auf Boote und Bootsmotoren führen wird - als wenn einen dieser Spaß nichts kosten würde!
Ich frage mich, was passiert, wenn man dann irgendwann nicht einmal mehr 'ne Prüfung zum Angeln in Deutschland braucht...


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was passiert, wenn man dann irgendwann nicht einmal mehr 'ne Prüfung zum Angeln in Deutschland braucht...



geht doch schon, es gibt einen Touristenfischereischein. Und ist deswegen das Abendland unter gegangen.


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ja Knurri, ich weiss - aber ich meinte die komplette Angelei, nicht eingeschränkt für Touri- oder "Friedfischangler"... Mein Abendland würde auch einer solchen Freiheit ganz locker bestand halten :m


----------



## Macker (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich denke auch das keiner mit 15Ps nach Amerika will.
Also Ich hatte meinen ersten 5 Ps motor mit 14 und dann habe Ich gute 20 Jahre ohne Führerschein Überlebt.
Seit ich den Führerschein habe Fahre Ich genau so wie Vorher.
Geht doch davon aus das auf 98% der Angelboote weder Karte noch Navigationsbesteck ist.
Da ist bei Kompass (wobei keiner die Abweichung kennt) und Gps Schluss.
Ab einer Bestimmten Bootsgröße zb zum Trolling vor Rügen mag das anders aussehen aber da Fährt keiner mit 15 Ps.
Sagt doch einfach Ich habe Ihn gemacht jetzt will Ich das andere den auch machen müssen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

*Zitat von Macker* :Sagt doch einfach Ich habe Ihn gemacht jetzt will Ich das andere den auch machen müssen. 

und damit hast Du ja mal sowas von ins Schwarze getroffen, das ist es ja, die Führerschein -Inhaber denken:" Ich musste lernen und bezahlen", deshalb müssen die anderen jetzt auch, der reine Neid !


----------



## Marf22 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> *Zitat von Macker* :Sagt doch einfach Ich habe Ihn gemacht jetzt will Ich das andere den auch machen müssen.
> 
> und damit hast Du ja mal sowas von ins Schwarze getroffen, das ist es ja, die Führerschein -Inhaber denken:" Ich musste lernen und bezahlen", deshalb müssen die anderen jetzt auch, der reine Neid !




Wat ein Blödsinn #h Man darf jetzt statt 5 halt 15PS fahren:m...damit bekommste nen 4m GFK-Kahn und 2 Insassen kaum ins gleiten oder hängst die ganze Zeit im Vollgas.....wat werd ich da neidisch! #d Nu kannste den Kahn mit viel mehr PS über an die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit quälen....denn Vorteil sehe ich immer noch nicht!


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Leute es ist doch noch nichts entschieden.
Warum also über ungelegte Eier in die Haare kriegen?


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Wat ein Blödsinn #h Man darf jetzt statt 5 halt 15PS fahren:m...damit bekommste nen 4m GFK-Kahn und 2 Insassen kaum ins gleiten oder hängst die ganze Zeit im Vollgas.....wat werd ich da neidisch! #d Nu kannste den Kahn mit viel mehr PS über an die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit quälen....denn Vorteil sehe ich immer noch nicht!



Tja, dann ist ja alles gut, wenn das dann alles kein problem ist, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum sich dann soviele hier über diese Änderung aufregen ( natürlich nur die Führerscheininhaber)#c


----------



## Marf22 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Es werden hier von den meisten doch sachlich für und wieder diskutiert, oder? 

Manche Kleingeister können ihren Standpunkt aber leider wohl nicht vertreten, ohne zu beleidigen und anderen Neid zu unterstellen.


----------



## angel-daddy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Tja, dann ist ja alles gut, wenn das dann alles kein problem ist, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum sich dann soviele hier über diese Änderung aufregen ( natürlich nur die Führerscheininhaber)#c



Ne, Ne, ich habe ebenfalls beide Scheine(See und Binnen). Mir ist das wurscht, von mir aus können 15 PS freigegeben werden.
Es ist doch wie mit jeder Prfg. im Leben. Man lernt viel Unützes nur auswendig. Damit erwirbt man einen Schein und kann anschließend immer noch nicht wirklich viel! Vor allen Dingen wird die Praxis bei den Scheinen vernachlässigt.
Ist zumindest meine Meinung.......

LG Martin


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Ne, Ne, ich habe ebenfalls beide Scheine(See und Binnen). Mir ist das wurscht, von mir aus können 15 PS freigegeben werden.
> Es ist doch wie mit jeder Prfg. im Leben. Man lernt viel Unützes nur auswendig. Damit erwirbt man einen Schein und kann anschließend immer noch nicht wirklich viel! Vor allen Dingen wird die Praxis bei den Scheinen vernachlässigt.
> Ist zumindest meine Meinung.......
> 
> LG Martin



Oh, jetzt bin ich ein wenig endtäuscht,#d ich will nämlich trotz der PS Erhöhung den B-FS machen damit ich etwas lerne ( kann ja nicht schaden), mir ist aber auch bewusst, dass gerade die Praxis vernachlässigt wird. O.K. nach dem bestandenen Autoführerschein kann warscheinlich auch noch keiner richtig Autofahren, so kann ich aber mit 5 PS oder 15 schon mal ein wenig ins Trainingslager


----------



## Marf22 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt bin ich ein wenig endtäuscht,#d ich will nämlich trotz der PS Erhöhung den B-FS machen damit ich etwas lerne ( kann ja nicht schaden), mir ist aber auch bewusst, dass gerade die Praxis vernachlässigt wird. O.K. nach dem bestandenen Autoführerschein kann warscheinlich auch noch keiner richtig Autofahren, so kann ich aber mit 5 PS oder 15 schon mal ein wenig ins Trainingslager




Natürlich ist da viel unnützes bei.....aber auch viel wissenswertes. Ich habe die Scheine mit Kumpels und ner netten Truppe gemacht, der Lehrer war son Lebenskünstler und es hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Was ich persönlich *für mich *wichtig finde ist noch, das ich als Bootsführer auf dem Boot für andere Verantwortung übernehme, da kann es nicht schaden, das ich die Basics beherrsche.


----------



## derfischangler (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das keiner mit 15Ps nach Amerika will.
> Also Ich hatte meinen ersten 5 Ps motor mit 14 und dann habe Ich gute 20 Jahre ohne Führerschein Überlebt.
> Seit ich den Führerschein habe Fahre Ich genau so wie Vorher.
> Geht doch davon aus das auf 98% der Angelboote weder Karte noch Navigationsbesteck ist.
> ...



Edit by Mod

Lasst solche Ausdrucksweisen und bleibt bitte sachlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Natürlich ist da viel unnützes bei.....aber auch viel wissenswertes. Ich  habe die Scheine mit Kumpels und ner netten Truppe gemacht, der Lehrer  war son Lebenskünstler und es hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht.


@Marf
Du bist ja hier wohl einer der größten Bedenkenträger, wenn es darum geht anderen in ihren Angelkähnen zu ein bischen mehr Motorkraft zu verhelfen.
Allerdings gibt es da auch noch ein paar andere Kollegen hier im Thread, die sich wer weiß wie geadelt vorkommen, nur weil sie sone Luschenprüfung hinter sich gebracht haben. Die Ängste vor Horden von wild entfesselten Kleinbootfahren ziehen sich ja hier durch den gesammten Thread.
Da werden allerseits hauptsächlich Sicherheitsasepkte vorgeschoben, auch gerne mal mit Straßenverkehrsregelungen verglichen, ja von toten Kindern war auch schon zu lesen.
Nur mal so nebenbei, es geht um motorosierte Kähne auf Fahrradgeschwindigkeitsniveau!
Aber dass es bei dieser Gesetzesänderung auch um zukünftige Vereinheitlichung der Prüfungen geht, so dass eben nicht jeder Lebenkünstler, egal ob Verbandsgesteuert, oder auch privatwirtschaftlich, eine nicht bundeseinheitliche Prüfung abhalten kann.
Ausdrücklich soll die Prüfung auch keinesfalls erschwert werden und Multiple Choice Verfahren ist angedacht!
Damit will ich sagen es geht hier nicht nur um 5-15 PS, sondern um noch ein paar andere Nebensächlichkeiten um den Wassersport zu fördern!
Ich bezweifle, das dies überhaupt von den vehementen Verfechtern ihres Führerscheinadels bemerkt wurde!

Dazu nochmal:

http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/079/1707937.pdf

Hier ein Auszug:



> 4. Führerscheinprüfungen
> a) Die unterschiedlichen Verordnungen zum Führerscheinwesen sollten so- weit wie möglich zusammengefasst werden. Ebenso sollten die Prüfun- gen, inklusive bislang getrennter Sonderprüfungen (Pyroschein, Funk- zeugnis), in einem modularen Aufbau der Wassersportführerscheine zu- sammengefasst werden. Dabei sollte es so wie heute beim SBF Binnen bei allen Prüfungen ermöglicht werden, die Prüfung in einer Wassersport- schule im europäischen Ausland zu absolvieren.
> b) In der Ausbildung ist stärker auf relevante praktische Grundfähigkeiten abzustellen und im Sinne eines modularen Aufbaus des Systems sind die Ausbildungsverpflichtungen bei vorhandenen praktischen Vorkenntnis- sen zu reduzieren. Entsprechende praktische Fähigkeiten müssen aber umfassender geprüft werden.
> c) Bei der Umstellung des Führerscheins auf Multiple-Choice sollte es durch erschwerte Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht zu einer faktischen Ver- schärfung der Führerscheinprüfung kommen. Die hohe Zahl der Fragen ist sinnvoll zu reduzieren.
> d) Es ist zu prüfen, inwieweit Berufsabschlüsse in der gewerblichen Binnen- und Seeschifffahrt als Teile der Sportbootführerscheinprüfung anerkannt werden können, die bisher nicht anerkannt werden.


Jürgen


----------



## gummibootangler (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ganz meine meinung,und wer lesen kann ist klar im v|supergrirteil


----------



## Marf22 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hey, Jürgen

wenn du ein bissel mit lesen würdest und ein aufgepaßt hättest, halte ich überhaupt nicht an diesem Führerscheinmodell fest. Ich finde aber weiterhin, das Grundwissen vorhanden sein muss! So is das nu mal im Leben, gelle Ohne Fleiß, kein Preis! 

Deswegen sehe ich das genauso wie der Herr gummiman, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!

In diesem Sinne |wavey:


----------



## franja1 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Hey, Jürgen
> 
> wenn du ein bissel mit lesen würdest und ein aufgepaßt hättest, halte ich überhaupt nicht an diesem Führerscheinmodell fest. Ich finde aber weiterhin, das Grundwissen vorhanden sein muss! So is das nu mal im Leben, gelle Ohne Fleiß, kein Preis!
> 
> ...



..ohne Fleiß, kein Preis" ist auch nur bedingt richtig... und in der heutigen Zeit vollkommen überholt...kaufen kann man alles..fast alles


----------



## siloaffe (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Hey, Jürgen
> 
> wenn du ein bissel mit lesen würdest und ein aufgepaßt hättest, halte ich überhaupt nicht an diesem Führerscheinmodell fest. Ich finde aber weiterhin, das Grundwissen vorhanden sein muss! So is das nu mal im Leben, gelle Ohne Fleiß, kein Preis!
> 
> ...



Ähm Ok Hast ja irgendwo recht ABER:

Ich kan die Bedenken von wegen mehr leichtsinnige volldeppen etc. auf em Wassser net so ganz verstehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die leichtsinnigen deppen Ankern auch jetzt mit 5 Ps in Hafeneinfahrten und wundern sich das der dicke Pott so dolle hupt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Oder wundern sich warum mancheiner blöde guckt wenn mim 5 Meter Nachen bei Windstärke 8 auf die Ostsee geschippert wird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es werden sicher einige Bötchenfahrer mehr werden, aber es werden jetzt  die aufs Wasser kommen die so vernünftig waren zu sagen mit 5 Ps ist mir  das zu Riskannt und die werden sich schon zu benehmen wissen..... 





....hoffe ich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber eines steht fest! 

Wer vor hat sich nen ü5Ps Motor zu kaufen tut das besser gaaaaanz schnell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Die Preise werden mit in kraft treten des Gesetzes kräftig anziehen und  wer nen 5Ps`ler will sollte warten da  die ab dann zu Hauf verscherbelt  werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## Marf22 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



franja1 schrieb:


> ..ohne Fleiß, kein Preis" ist auch nur bedingt richtig... und in der heutigen Zeit vollkommen überholt...kaufen kann man alles..fast alles



Dann ziehe ich zu dir!  Hier werden Waren noch in Geld umgerechnet und leider bekomme ich für meins nicht alles was ich will#t Oder stehe ich jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.




> Ähm Ok Hast ja irgendwo recht ABER:
> 
> Ich kan die Bedenken von wegen mehr leichtsinnige volldeppen etc. auf em Wassser net so ganz verstehen
> 
> ...


Man kann es im Anfang des Trööts nachlesen, wie ich zu dem jetztigen Führerscheinmodell stehe. Ich muss mich ja nich Gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen. Man kann keinen von Dummheiten abhalten, das ist wohl so. Aber 15PS bringen kein Rauwassertaugliches Boot(ausgenommen Schlauchboote) ins gleiten.....es bleibt ein Eiertanz! Dann hätte man gleich 25PS frei geben sollen, dann hätte man bei mir mit der vermeintlichen Sicherheit durch mehr Leistung punkten können. So könnte man glatt davon ausgehen, das unsere politischen Würdenträger nur Krümmel hingeschmissen haben, um ein wenig mehr Umsatz für manche Sparten herauszuschlagen, für die Bootsfahrer aber unter dem Strich nicht viel bei raus kommt. Von den Vereinfachungen der Prüfungen reden die schon ewig, getan hat sich noch nichts. Was nachher unterm Strich bei raus kommt, ist abzuwarten.


----------



## onyx134 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Hey, Jürgen
> 
> wenn du ein bissel mit lesen würdest und ein aufgepaßt hättest, halte ich überhaupt nicht an diesem Führerscheinmodell fest. Ich finde aber weiterhin, das Grundwissen vorhanden sein muss! So is das nu mal im Leben, gelle Ohne Fleiß, kein Preis!
> 
> ...


Warum erkenne ich erst jetzt dass ich mit dir in dieser Einstellung  übereinstimme?! Aber das Problem ist doch, wo macht man das fest, wo fängt das an und wo hoert das auf. Das ist ja immer die Problematik. Vor allem in einem so ueberregulierten Land wie Deutschland.
Und was passiert wenn einer mit seinem 15ps Motor besoffen auf dem Main erwischt wird?! Außer einer Geldstrafe nix. Hat derjenige aber den SBF binnen, ist er den los. Darf dann aber weiterhin 15ps fahren...


----------



## Airferdo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Deswegen sollte bei jedem führen von motoresierten Fahrzeugen der KFZ Führerschein pflicht sein. So könnte man die tauglichkeit des Fahrers naja sagen wir mal wenigstens annehmen !
Und wenn man voll besoffen mit dem Boot fährt ist der KFZ Lappen auch weg.


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Airferdo schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn man voll besoffen mit dem Boot fährt ist der KFZ Lappen auch weg.



so ist es ja bereits.....


----------



## Marf22 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> ......... würde doch eine Standartprüfung, des Regelwerks, durch den TÜV oder sonstiger Organistonen völlig reichen. Ob man sich das im Selbststudium oder im Kurs beibiegt sei doch jedem selber überlassen. Zu entrichten ist nur eine Prüfungsgebühr und man ist somit gezwungen sich mit dem Stoff auseinader zu setzen. Geht hier in NRW doch auch ohne Probeme mi dem AS....



@onyx134
Hier hatte ich schon auf Seite 6 geschrieben....das wäre *meine *Idee.....mehr nicht! Dann wäre man mit 30 Ocken bei wech und man hätte sich mit beschäftigt. Wie du schon schreibst, neue Regeln brauchen wir in Deutschland nicht mehr. Wäre mir aber auch egal, weil ich mittlerweile nicht mehr hier angle. Fahre liebe etwas weiter und habe meine Ruhe!


----------



## onyx134 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



raubangler schrieb:


> so ist es ja bereits.....


So ist es meines Wissens nicht. Auf welchen Paragraphen berufst du dich da?! Außerdem gibt es Leute de haben keinen Kfz Lappen. Die sind ja dann mal voll im Vorteil!


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Zwar der entgegensetzte Fall aber vielleicht doch interessant,
http://www.kfz-versicherung-online.org/142/motorboot-ist-kein-kraftfahrzeug/


----------



## raubangler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Zwar der entgegensetzte Fall aber vielleicht doch interessant,
> http://www.kfz-versicherung-online.org/142/motorboot-ist-kein-kraftfahrzeug/



#6
gut zu wissen, das nimmt einem ja jetzt die angst!

ich kannte es von einem fall in hamburg, dass besoffenes fahren waehrend des hafengeburtstages auch den kfz-lappen gekostet hatte. das war allerdings bereits im letzten jahrtausend.
bei der verhandlung hatte der bootsfuehrer noch gefragt, ob es auch konsequenzen fuer seinen pkw-fuehrerschein haette.
"ach, sie haben noch einen fuehrerschein?" waren dann die worte des richters......

also hoch die tassen und bei jeder wende einen heben!
#g#g


----------



## ulf (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Aktuell ist die Drucksache 17/7937 wieder im Ausschuß für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung gelandet und steht dort morgen nochmal zur Beratung an:http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/ausschuesse17/a15/Tagesordnungen/63_Sitzung_25_01_2012.pdf

Gruß Ulf

PS zur Suche nach Infos hilft die Nummer der Drucksache recht gut weiter


----------



## raubangler (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Aktuell ist die Drucksache 17/7937 wieder im Ausschuß für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung gelandet und steht dort morgen nochmal zur Beratung an:http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/ausschuesse17/a15/Tagesordnungen/63_Sitzung_25_01_2012.pdf
> 
> ...



da ist auch von einer petition die rede (punkt 5b), die sich gegen diesen antrag stellt und anscheinend auch diskutiert wird.
auf der seite von dem petitionsausschuss finde ich diese petition (und den antragssteller) nicht wieder.
hat jemand naehere infos, wer und was dahinter steckt?


----------



## stahlstippe (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

raubangler hat jemand naehere infos, wer und was dahinter steckt?


----------



## ulf (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Die Petition habe ich auch noch nicht finden können. Grundsätzlich hat aber die CDU/FDP Fraktion auch im Petitionsausschuß eine Mehrheit. Der Petitionsausschuß bestimmt ja erst mal auch nur, ob die Petition dem Parlament zur Beratung vorgelegt wird bzw. ob die Petition Aussicht auf Erfolg hat. Ob die Ausschußmitglieder der CDU/FDP da jetzt gegen Ihre Fraktion stimmen ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



stahlstippe schrieb:


> raubangler hat jemand naehere infos, wer und was dahinter steckt?
> 
> 
> ja 15ps raser segler und kanuten wir kommen wir werden bestimmt alles zu schrott fahren dank der neuen regellung;-)


 
Hä|kopfkrat ? Hab ich was verpasst oder überlesen #c? Ist doch noch garnichts entschieden , also warum sich und andere irre machen ?


----------



## franja1 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Hä|kopfkrat ? Hab ich was verpasst oder überlesen #c? Ist doch noch garnichts entschieden , also warum sich und andere irre machen ?



genau so sehe ich das auch #6


----------



## Marf22 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



stahlstippe schrieb:


> raubangler hat jemand naehere infos, wer und was dahinter steckt?
> 
> 
> ja 15ps raser   segler und kanuten wir kommen   wir werden bestimmt alles zu schrott fahren  dank der neuen  regellung;-)



Guck, da haben wir ja den "mercury20ps" wieder :vik:
Is doch nur ein kleiner Troll mit böser Rechtschreibschwäche......nicht füttern!


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Haha ... na dat werden die lieben Mod´s doch umgehend über die IP checken .... 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Guck, da haben wir ja den "mercury20ps" wieder :vik:
> Is doch nur ein kleiner Troll mit böser Rechtschreibschwäche......nicht füttern!




war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## volkerm (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Lasst doch den auch mal, bringt Leben rein!


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Man man,was macht ihr euch alle Gedanken über Sachen die noch weit wech sind.


----------



## franja1 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



boot schrieb:


> Man man,was macht ihr euch alle Gedanken über Sachen die noch weit wech sind.




...wieso nicht...ist doch die passende Jahreszeit dazu:m


----------



## boot (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Naja  man könne die Zeit ja auch für die Rollenpflege nutzen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Soviel zu gestern .... http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/084/1708482.pdf

Der Ausschuss für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung empfiehlt also den Antrag auf Drucksache 17/7937 anzunehmen.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

OT an:


			
				Bundestag schrieb:
			
		

> Für Bereiche, in denen ein Füh-rerschein vorgeschrieben ist, ist die Vermittlung praktischer Grundlagen wichti-ger als theoretisches Wissen.


Das sollte man denen auch mal wg. Prüfung für Fischereischein vorschlagen, wenn Politiker schonmal so einsichtsfähig sind ;-))))
Als zwingende Vorgabe des Bundes für alle Bundesländer...
OT aus...


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Antrag auf Drucksache 17/7937


 
Was bedeutet das ? #c.


----------



## opus (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin

 würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## ulf (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das ? #c.


Hallo

Das ist der Voschlag, der im Parlament beraten/verabschiedet werden soll, wenn es nach der CDU/FDP Fraktion geht. Hier die Durcksache : http://www.fdp-fraktion.de/files/253/1707937.pdf

Gruß Ulf


----------



## boot (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das ? #c.



Was gibt es dort nicht zu verstehen?#qwenn man das nicht versteht wie will man dann die Wasserstraßenverordnung verstehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## detlefb (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



boot schrieb:


> Was gibt es dort nicht zu verstehen?#qwenn man das nicht versteht wie will man dann die Wasserstraßenverordnung verstehen.|kopfkrat



....na ja ist auch schwer zu verstehen die neue ab 01.01.2012  . ist noch umfangreicher geworden |wavey: |supergri


----------



## Wuemmehunter (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

So, die 15 PS sind soeben vom Bundestag gegen die Stimmen von SPD/Grüne/Linke beschlossen worden. 
Habe die kurze Debatte via Parlamentsfernsehen im Netz verfolgt. Was der Redner der SPD so von sich gegeben hat, war abenteuerlich. Danach befinden sich Kanuten jetzt in höchster Lebensgefahr. 
Ich kann nur sagen: Eine sehr gute Entscheidung:vik:

By the way: Der alte 5er wird jetzt eingemottet und der bereits bestellte 15er wird nächste Woche abgeholt!!!
Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



boot schrieb:


> Was gibt es dort nicht zu verstehen?#qwenn man das nicht versteht wie will man dann die Wasserstraßenverordnung verstehen.|kopfkrat


 
Gehts noch oder was ? Ich hab kein eigenes Boot und muss nicht alles Insiderwissen besitzen . Ich habe nen Führerschein , das reicht doch .


----------



## fusionator (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

geile sache :vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> So, die 15 PS sind soeben vom Bundestag gegen die Stimmen von SPD/Grüne/Linke beschlossen worden.
> Habe die kurze Debatte via Parlamentsfernsehen im Netz verfolgt. Was der Redner der SPD so von sich gegeben hat, war abenteuerlich.
> Ich kann nur sagen: Eine sehr gute Entscheidung:vik:





Kann man das irgendwo in na art Mediathek nochmal sehen ?


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Wuemmehunter (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Natürlich muss das Gesetz erst unterschrieben werden und anschließend zu einem bestimmten Datum auch in Kraft treten. Das weiß ich auch!! Aber liebe Bedenkenträger, ich habe geschrieben, dass der Bundestag das Gesetz beschlossen hat ud der Bundestag ist der Gesetzgeber.
Das Protokoll der letzten Sitzung wird spätestens Anfang kommender Woche unter www.bundestag.de abrufbar sein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Und hier mal der LINK zum Video, hab ich grad gefunden ...

KLICK HIER


Gruß Toxe


----------



## franja1 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Und hier mal der LINK zum Video, hab ich grad gefunden ...
> 
> KLICK HIER
> 
> ...



thx..da mach ich mir doch glatt noch einen Kaffee dazu :vik:


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

schönes kaspertheater, hier ging es doch nicht um die sache an sich sondern wieder um parteipolitisches geplänkel.
was auch interessant war, in den vorherigen anhörungen waren vertreter aller möglichen verbände etc. die mit dem thema zu tun hatten anwesend.
wo waren unsere verbände?

antonio


----------



## ulf (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Das mit dem Kasperletheater stimmt schon. Wenn man sich die schriftliche Stellungnahme anschaut, hätte sich die SPD unter der Voraussetzung, daß zusätzlich eine verpflichtende Haftpflicht eingeführt wird, doch mit vielen Punkten des Antrag verständigen können.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Lenger06 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

http://www.derwesten.de/panorama/mo...lleicht-bald-fuehrerscheinfrei-id6258391.html

hier noch ein Artikel zu dem Thema...#h


----------



## Salty Waterboy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Vielen Dank für den Link!!!:m

Oh man, haben die Linken angst, *"breit"*, breitgefahren zu werden?

*Dann sollen die nicht unter drogeneinfluss in nicht freigegebenen Badebereichen baden gehen.*

Denn an jeden See steht "Baden auf eigene Gefahr" und in makierten Badebereichen ist das motorisierte Bootfahren sowieso nicht gestattet.

Oder sehe ich das falsch???

Zum Beispiel lasse ich mein Boot auch im Badebereich in die Ostsee, lasse den Motor aber aus und paddel mit hochgeklappten Motor hinter die Makierung und ab da schmeiße ich den ,*"hoffentlich nicht mehr lange, 5PS-Motor"* an. Und das baden hinter der Makierung ist auch wieder auf eigene Gefahr!!! 

Ich bin für Führerscheinfreiheit bis 15 PS, aber, wie im Video erwähnt, mit Altersbeschränkung und Versicherungspflicht.

Gruß Belly


----------



## volkerm (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Siebenundzwanzig Seiten für so einen Scheixx!
Ja, wir sind in Deutschland!


----------



## Salty Waterboy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das war echt niveaulos. Stimmt schon, *TYPISCH DEUTSCH!!!*

*Vielen Dank Volker für deine konstruktive Meinung!!! |uhoh:*


----------



## Marf22 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Dann mal Glückwunsch:m

Hätte im Leben nicht gedacht, das die Pfosten da oben das so schnell auf die Reihe bekommen. Hab wohl kein Vertrauen in unsere Oberigkeit#c

Das SPD und Linke dagegen waren, hat ja nichts mit deren Meinung über das Thema oder etwa Bedenken zu tun, sondern um querzuschießen und sich wichtig zu machen. Wäre der Antrag der von SPD und Linken gekommen, hätte die CDU stärkste Bedenken geäußert.....es ist und bleibt ein verlogenes Pack |supergri


Gute jagt nech nem Motor! Hoffentlich fangen die Händler nicht auch an zu spinnen und drehen an der Preiskurbel!


----------



## Onkel Frank (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fangen die Händler nicht auch an zu spinnen und drehen an der Preiskurbel!


 
Das kann man wohl annehmen .


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Na also geht doch.
Froh bin ich, dass diese ganzen bornierten Bedenkenträger hier im Thread zunächst mal mit der neuen Gesetzgebung leben werden müssen!
Allerdings hat diese Änderung ja eine Bewährungsfrist von drei Jahren, um zu sehen, ob sich, wie auch hier vielfach herauf beschworen (herbeigeredet),die Unfallzahlen häufen!
Ebenso wird es sich zeigen ob nun haufenweise 15 PS-Raser Schwimmer, Kanuten, oder auch die Schleppgeschirre der Troller (trotz gesetztem "Stundenglas") über den Haufen fahren.
Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich einigermaßen überrascht und hätte eigentlich gar nicht mit diesem Schritt zum mündigen Bürger gerechnet, eben weil wir hier ja in Deutschland sind!

Jürgen


----------



## Marf22 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na also geht doch.
> Froh bin ich, dass diese ganzen bornierten Bedenkenträger hier im Thread zunächst mal mit der neuen Gesetzgebung leben werden müssen!
> Allerdings hat diese Änderung ja eine Bewährungsfrist von drei Jahren, um zu sehen, ob sich, wie auch hier vielfach herauf beschworen (herbeigeredet),die Unfallzahlen häufen!
> Ebenso wird es sich zeigen ob nun haufenweise 15 PS-Raser Schwimmer, Kanuten, oder auch die Schleppgeschirre der Troller (trotz gesetztem "Stundenglas") über den Haufen fahren.
> ...



*borniert=engstirnig und zugleich in ärgerlicher Weise eingebildet und auf seinen Vorstellungen beharrend*


Nur weil man eine eigene Meinung hat? #6


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> *borniert=engstirnig und zugleich in ärgerlicher Weise eingebildet und auf seinen Vorstellungen beharrend*



Du fühlst dich anscheinend angesprochen!
Für mich kam es von einigen hier so rüber, dass man ausschließlich seinen Führerschein- status wahren will und dafür immer wieder, dass Horrorszenario von unvernünftigen
5-15 Ps Prolls an die Wand malt, die sich ja nur daneben benehmen können!

Jürgen


----------



## Marf22 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du fühlst dich anscheinend angesprochen!




Jup, weil ich mich als Bedenkenträger sehe.Trotzdem freue ich mich über die neue Regelung und die gewonne Freiheit!

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe....
Der Kleingeist kann nicht ohne Beleidugungen diskutieren. 

Hast uns hier mal "Oberigkeitshörig" genannt. Fahr ohne Führerschein, du Rebell! #h


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Hast uns hier mal "Oberichkeitshörig" genannt. Fahr ohne Führerschein, du Rebell!



Ich fühle mich nicht als Rebell, wenn ich mich an geltende Gesetze halte!
Warum auch?
So besonders rebellisch ist eine Gesetzgebung auch nicht!
Nur freue ich mich, anscheinend ganz im Gegensatz zu dir, über mehr Mündigkeit.

Jürgen


----------



## Marf22 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht als Rebell, wenn ich mich an geltende Gesetze halte!
> Warum auch?
> So besonders rebellisch ist eine Gesetzgebung auch nicht!
> Nur freue ich mich, anscheinend ganz im Gegensatz zu dir, über mehr Mündigkeit.
> ...



Deine letzte Posting steht für den deutschen Michel.....was ist den für dich Oberigkeitshörigkeit???? 

Mündigkeit durch 15 PS:vik:

Was bringen die dir den bei einem GFK-Boot von 4-5m und 2 Personen+Tackle, egal ob Fließgewässer oder Ostsee??? Das ganze bringt doch keinen wirklich weiter, außer die Händler und die Motorenhersteller.

Mündigkeit wären für mich Volksentscheide für gewisse Themen oder die Umsetzung von versprochenen Wahlversprechen.


----------



## Marf22 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht als Rebell, wenn ich mich an geltende Gesetze halte!
> Warum auch?
> So besonders rebellisch ist eine Gesetzgebung auch nicht!
> Nur freue ich mich, anscheinend ganz im Gegensatz zu dir, über mehr Mündigkeit.
> ...



Alle "Verbrechen" die unsere Politiker an uns veranstalten werden durch Gesetze abgesegnet: E10, Doppelbesteuerung bei Kraftstoffen, Rentenkürzung, EnEV und und und.....

Du sprichst von Mündigkeit! |supergri


----------



## Reppi (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Was gringen die dir den bei einem GFK-Boot von 4-5m und 2 Personen+Tackle, egal ob Fleißgewässer oder Ostsee??? Das ganze bringt doch keinen wirklich weiter, außer die Händler und die Motorenhersteller.



Was mir diese läppischen PS mehr bringen ? Häng Dir mal hinter dein "Avantar" 5 PS....

PS. Ich habe zwar einen "Lappen" , finde diese Entscheidung aber gut !


----------



## Marf22 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Reppi schrieb:


> Was mir diese läppischen PS mehr bringen ? Häng Dir mal hinter dein "Avantar" 5 PS....
> 
> PS. Ich habe zwar einen "Lappen" , finde diese Entscheidung aber gut !




Habe ich, und nu???|rolleyes Zwar nur als Schlepp und Notmotor...

Desweitern hatte ich auch schon besagtes 4m Gfk-Boot mit 20PS|wavey:

Was möchtest du mir nu mitteilen?


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Sach mal merkt ihr noch was???

|znaika:




|krach:#c|krach:#q|krach:|bla:|bla:|krach:#q|bla:|bla:|kopfkrat|krach:#c|krach:;+



|bigeyes


#6 Ganz großes Anglerkino aber was erzählen von Pfosten und Kaspertheater in Berlin.

Packt euch mal alle (selbst ich,da ich hier drauf reagiere) an eure eigenen Nasen.



lg


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



gründler schrieb:


> Sach mal merkt ihr noch was???
> 
> Ganz großes Anglerkino aber was erzählen von Pfosten und Kaspertheater in Berlin.
> 
> ...





|good: 


 Hier wird sowieso schnell aufgrund von Vermutungen und "Interpretation" mal beleidigt. Nicht nur in diesem Thread  Hab mich deshalb auch nach ein paar Postings aus der "Diskussion" rausgehalten. Macht ihr man, ihr macht das schon  :m


----------



## stahlstippe (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

******** marffi22 hat meine schwäche gefunden ich bin
_Analferbet 


 naja ich kann wegen die 15ps nicht  meckern weil hir jeder heizt wie sau

bin froh das sie so endschieden haben   und freue mich auch für andere  die DAS GELD die zeit oder auch den mut=lust nicht gefunden haben den schein zu machen  und ich finde das wir auch in deutschland ein wenig mehr  freiheit brauchen 

marf22  mach dir nicht immer so vielle gedanken um dein boot deine gewässer und deine fische  
_


----------



## raubangler (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

15ps - reicht sogar fuer wasserski......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1UXeC6QG-4&feature=related


----------



## Airferdo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Eine gute Sache,
ich bin allerdings für ein Haftpflicht, Mindestalter von 18 Jahren und einen KFZ Führerschein.
Komisch das da nur 20-30 Volksvertreter waren, ist das normal ?


----------



## franja1 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Airferdo schrieb:


> Eine gute Sache,
> ich bin allerdings für ein Haftpflicht, Mindestalter von 18 Jahren und einen KFZ Führerschein.
> Komisch das da nur 20-30 Volksvertreter waren, ist das normal ?



Haftpflicht - freiwillig ist sinnvoll...aber erst mit 18...super da entwickeln wir uns rückwärts...denke es gibt genügend Autofahrer mit -17...und was soll immer der KFZ Führerschein #q....


----------



## raubangler (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Airferdo schrieb:


> ....
> Komisch das da nur 20-30 Volksvertreter waren, ist das normal ?



Das war auch keine Schlußabstimmung, sondern nur eine Bestätigung der Beschlußfassung.
Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Samdeek (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

weiß einer jetzt was das im genauen bedeutet?
Ab wann erhält das ganze denn gültigkeit?


----------



## stahlstippe (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ja das ding ist so gut wie durch :m kauf dir schon ma einen 15ps|rolleyes
du kannst auch noch bei ebay 3 monate rumschaun|kopfkrat dann  wird dein kleines motörchen keine 500 euro mehr kosten sondern  1500#q   

      LG stahlangel


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

also gestern abend beim ndr in de nachrichten ( nordmagazin ), wurde gesagt ist durch das gesetz


----------



## Lenger06 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moin,
hätte da mal ne Frage...ich hab irg keine Lust mich richtig in das Thema einzulesen, daher frage ich euch mal... soll diese Regeländerung für alle Bundesländer gelten, wenn sie denn mal durch ist, in Binnen- und Küstengewässern?|kopfkrat ... Danke


----------



## BountyHunter81 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Sowas ist Bundessache (wurde ja vom Bund beschlossen).
Gilt dann also überall in D.:vik:


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Komplett, ist ja schließlich ein Bundesgesetz!


----------



## MrFloppy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

wurde ja auch zeit, dass die noch geltende regelung überarbeitet wird...


----------



## onyx134 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ist das jetzt schon Fakt oder nicht? Im übrigen hab ich von einem Bavaria Mitarbeiter erfahren, dass Boote bald um ca. 30% billiger werden aufgrund von schlechten Absatzzahlungen...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wenn ich die 5 PS`ler sehe, wie diese im Sommer schon in die Badezonen hineinfahren.....

Es werden sich ja nicht nur Angler die 15 PS zulegen, sondern auch die "just4fun"-Fahrer, die dann schön dicht unter der Küste sich dem "Geschwindigkeitsrausch" hingeben.


----------



## raubangler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 5 PS`ler sehe, wie diese im Sommer schon in die Badezonen hineinfahren.....
> 
> Es werden sich ja nicht nur Angler die 15 PS zulegen, sondern auch die "just4fun"-Fahrer, die dann schön dicht unter der Küste sich dem "Geschwindigkeitsrausch" hingeben.




Mit der richtigen Bootsform sind dann fast 50 km/h drin.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlRtL5mON_Y&feature=related

Am Ende von dem Video sind dann auch noch Fotos drin, wie das Teil als Angelboot ausgebaut wurde.

Angebot an Alle:
Ich kaufe jeden funktionstüchtigen 5PS Motor für 10€.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 5 PS`ler sehe, wie diese im Sommer schon in die Badezonen hineinfahren.....
> 
> Es werden sich ja nicht nur Angler die 15 PS zulegen, sondern auch die "just4fun"-Fahrer, die dann schön dicht unter der Küste sich dem "Geschwindigkeitsrausch" hingeben.


 
Da wirst du wohl recht haben, aber was du dort schilderst ist höchst illegal. Und da müssen die Gesetzeshüter dann eingreifen.

Jegliche Motorisierung in Badebereichen ist nicht gestattet, es sei denn es gibt irgendwelche Bundesländer, oder Kommunen in denen das nicht der Fall ist, aber das wäre mir neu.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Bootsform sind dann fast 50 km/h drin.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenger06 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



stahlstippe schrieb:


> Lenger06 soll diese Regeländerung für alle Bundesländer gelten#d
> 
> ne ihr in  _Rheinland Pfalz_. seid von dieser Regeländerung nicht betroffen|rolleyes bei euch hat man eine _Drosselung von 5  auf 1,5ps gemacht#h
> _



Hi Stahlstippe,
erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board...|rolleyes Deine ersten Postings machen doch schon jetzt Lust auf mehr... freue mich auf viel mehr solcher sachlichen, gut recherchierten Beiträge#h
@ all.... vielen Dank für die Info...:m


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Mit 5 PS kommen, wenn überhaupt, nur ganz spezielle Böötchen ins Gleiten.
Mit 15 PS sieht das definitiv anders aus.
Da werden aus den 6,7 Knoten Verdrängerfahrt dann mal flott über 20.
Wie Belly schon schrieb, das Ganze auf der Ostsee und mit Pinne gesteuert, wird es sportlich.


----------



## ulf (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



volkerma schrieb:


> Mit 5 PS kommen, wenn überhaupt, nur ganz spezielle Böötchen ins Gleiten.
> [...]



Hallo

Das sollte jede 3-4m Gummiwurst mit festem Boden schaffen .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Salty Waterboy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das stimmt. mein Schlauchi ist 3,10m und mit 5 PS schaffe, ich es allein im Boot, auf 22 km/h.

Nur zu zweit schaffen wir dann nicht viel mehr als 9 km/h.

Gruß Belly


----------



## ulf (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hi Belly

Da solltest Du evtl. noch mit der Trimmung spielen. Mit zwei Mann und Angelkram ist der Anlauf zwar etwas länger geworden, aber auch da war gleiten immer drin mit meinem 3,6m Boot und 5PS Tohatsu Viertakter.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl recht haben, aber was du dort schilderst ist höchst illegal. Und da müssen die Gesetzeshüter dann eingreifen.
> 
> Jegliche Motorisierung in Badebereichen ist nicht gestattet, es sei denn es gibt irgendwelche Bundesländer, oder Kommunen in denen das nicht der Fall ist, aber das wäre mir neu.
> 
> Gruß Belly



Ja , "müssten"..... 

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass ich mit meiner Schwarzseherei absolut im Unrecht bin und wir nicht im nächsten Sommer über ein totgefahrenes Kind reden müssen.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@ Ulf

*Aha, und wie stellt man das am besten ein?* Das ist doch bestimmt der kleine Hebel am Motor, der den Neigungswinkel zum Boot ändert.|kopfkrat Da habe ich schonmal dran rum gestellt, und nur wenig geschwindigkeit gewonnen.

@ Ulrich

Da wirst du nicht der einzige sein. Ich verstehe die Bedenken der meißten hier im Board, aber in den anderen Ländern funktioniert das auch, warum sollte das nicht auch hier sein? Und Idioten gibt es überall.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Onkel Frank (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ja , "müssten".....
> 
> Ich hoffe allerdings, dass ich mit meiner Schwarzseherei absolut im Unrecht bin und wir nicht im nächsten Sommer über ein totgefahrenes Kind reden müssen.


 
Axtwerfer und ich waren letztens ( September )  in Neustadt vor Pelzerhaken , ca 1,2 km vom Ufer entfernt zu gange , als uns zwei .. ich schätze 11 und 12 jährige in einem 2,10m Schlauchboot *gerudert* entgegen kamen und die wilden Kerle gespielt haben . Keiner hatte ein Shirt oder geschweige eine Rettungsweste an . Wenn wir also irgendwann mal über ein Kind reden , dann weil es ertrunken ist und irgendjemand da rüber gefahren ist . Und durch den Kitesurfbereich vor Pelzerhaken feuern einige SBF Prolle immer durch . Bei denen sollte der Lappen wech und das Boot versteigert werden ( Gilt auch bei den 5 PSern , die sind auch nicht besser ....nur langsamer ) .


----------



## raubangler (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Geile Sache, aber ich will nicht wissen was ein wenig Welle ausmacht. Geschweige denn, eine Fahrt bei "idealen Angelbedingungen" auf der Ostsee.
> 
> Da muss der Bund den Bootsführerschein und Pilotenschein wohl vereinen.|kopfkrat:m
> 
> Gruß Belly



Genau deshalb sind 15 PS auch zu wenig.
Mit 25 PS kriegt man auch ein stabileres Boot in's Gleiten.
Kommt vielleicht noch.....

Nicht, dass ich darauf warte - ich habe den Schein bereits knapp nach Deiner Geburt gemacht.
Aber ich fand diesen deutschen Prüfungswahn schon immer schwachsinnig und unfair. 

Wobei ich den Lehrinhalt des Unterrichts schon öfters benötigt hatte.
Allerdings dann mit 0 PS und unter Segel.

Mit einem motorisierten Kleinboot unter 8m NOCH NIE.


----------



## Trollmaster (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ja , "müssten".....
> 
> Ich hoffe allerdings, dass ich mit meiner Schwarzseherei absolut im Unrecht bin und wir nicht im nächsten Sommer über ein totgefahrenes Kind reden müssen.



|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich


----------



## Samdeek (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Naja die ganze sache ist zwar beschloßen aber noch längst nicht verabschiedet....
Das kann auch nochmal dauern und solange bleibts ja eh noch bei 5ps...


----------



## Norbi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ja , "müssten".....
> 
> Ich hoffe allerdings, dass ich mit meiner Schwarzseherei absolut im Unrecht bin und wir nicht im nächsten Sommer über ein totgefahrenes Kind reden müssen.



Moin Ulrich,ich würde mal gern wissen wieviele Leute das Gleiche gedacht haben wie Du Deinen Schein gemacht hast?#h


----------



## franja1 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Samdeek schrieb:


> Naja die ganze sache ist zwar beschloßen aber noch längst nicht verabschiedet....
> Das kann auch nochmal dauern und solange bleibts ja eh noch bei 5ps...



mal nicht so pessimistisch  ab und an soll es ja noch Wunder geben...denke bis zu kommenden Saision ist alles in Sack & Tüte...und bis dahin können die ,,Bedenkenträger" gern noch weiter alles ,,schwarz malen - sehen"


----------



## opus (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin


wenn man hier die ganzen lesen tut  als wenn die  mit bootsschein die keine haben  nichts zutrauen und alles nur vollfosten sind   .

möchte gerne mal wissen  bei wem die meisten  statistisch gesehen _passieren  mit  bootsschein oder ohne diesen _

mfg


----------



## antonio (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



opus schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> wenn man hier die ganzen lesen tut  als wenn die  mit bootsschein die keine haben  nichts zutrauen und alles nur vollfosten sind   .
> ...



das wird sich genauso verhalten, wie beim geprüften und ungeprüften angler.
wie gesagt vollpfosten gibts auf beiden seiten gleich.
ob diese regelung nun das non plus ultra ist, darüber kann man streiten.
aber vom grundsatz her erst mal in ordnung meiner meinung nach.
wie auch schon angesprochen sollte man mal über ne haftpflicht nachdenken.
ebenso bin ich der auffassung die regelung nicht nur an den ps festzumachen sondern in kombination mit der bootsgröße.
hier könnte man auch über ne mindestmotorisierung für ne bestimmte bootsgröße nachdenken.
sonst kommen eben wieder welche auf die idee an ein hausboot nen 5 ps - quirl dranzuhängen.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> hier könnte man auch über ne mindestmotorisierung für ne bestimmte bootsgröße nachdenken.
> sonst kommen eben wieder welche auf die idee an ein hausboot nen 5 ps - quirl dranzuhängen.



Man kann den Menschen einen gewissen Denkvorgang nicht völlig absprechen und alles im Detail regeln, obwohl dies manche hier vorziehen würden!



> möchte gerne mal wissen  bei wem die meisten  statistisch gesehen _passieren  mit  bootsschein oder ohne diesen _



Dazu wird es, wenn es nicht schon eine solche Statistik gibt, sicher eine
für die Zukunft erstellt werden, da dies eine Bedingung zu der Gesetzesänderung ist.
Es ist eine "Bewährung" von drei Jahren angedacht, wobei die Unfallzahlen herangezogen werden.
So habe ich es jedenfalls bei dieser Sitzung im Bundestag gehört.


----------



## antonio (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Man kann den Menschen einen gewissen Denkvorgang nicht völlig absprechen und alles im Detail regeln, obwohl dies manche hier vorziehen würden!
> 
> manchmal(nicht immer) müßte es aber eben sein und solch eine regelung wäre in meinen augen nicht die schlechteste.
> und so eine regelung würde ja nur die besagten vollpfosten treffen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Ulrich,ich würde mal gern wissen wieviele Leute das Gleiche gedacht haben wie Du Deinen Schein gemacht hast?#h



ALS ich meine Schein gemacht habe , gab es einen führerscheinlosen Wasserrowdy weniger ;*lach*


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



opus schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> wenn man hier die ganzen lesen tut  als wenn die  mit bootsschein die keine haben  nichts zutrauen und *alles nur vollfosten sind   .*möchte gerne mal wissen  bei wem die meisten  statistisch gesehen _passieren  mit  bootsschein oder ohne diesen _
> ...



Ich bewunder deinen Umgangston - kann es sein, dass die Wasserstandsmeldung von Minus 422 cm in deiner Signatur sich auf deine Fähigkeit zum sachlichen Diskutieren beziehen ? Wobei NN der normale soziale IQ in Deutschland wäre ?

*Nur-mal-so-neugierig-ist-und-deshalb-nachfragt*


----------



## Astarod (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Sagt mal ist das Gesetz jetzt schon aktiv?
Oder ist noch 6 Ps Grenze?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Norbi (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wieso 6 PS|kopfkrat


----------



## opus (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin

muss glaube ich noch unterschrieben werden  stand hier  mal  


mfg matze


----------



## Astarod (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wieso 6 PS|kopfkrat


 Weil die 3,68 kw an der Propellerwelle gemessen werden,und da ein 6 Ps Motor keine 3,68 kw an der Welle hat kannst damit fahren;-)


----------



## Norbi (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Astarod schrieb:


> Weil die 3,68 kw an der Propellerwelle gemessen werden,und da ein 6 Ps Motor keine 3,68 kw an der Welle hat kannst damit fahren;-)



AHA...Danke:m


----------



## ulf (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Es gibt eine Liste *aktuell* führerscheinfreier Motoren. http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie_Sportbootmotoren/Liste.pdf
Zum Teil wurde da früher die Leistung des Motors angegeben, relevant ist aber eben die am Propeller. 
Heute wird immer die am Propeller angegeben, desshalb kann man nicht so pauschal sagen, 6PS geht auch.

Mal schaun, ob und wie diese Liste dann bald anschwillt .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Peppi1981 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ist das Gesetzt nun fix oder war das nur ein Vorschlag?


----------



## Otti der Ossi (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

solange es nicht im Bundesgesetzblatt steht, ist es noch nicht amtlich.
Es hat nur die "erste" Hürde, die erste Lesung im Bundestag, genommen. Jetzt muss es ggf. noch durch die Ausschüsse, dann durch die 2. und 3. Lesung. Danach durch den Bundesrat und der Bundespräsident muß es noch unterschreiben, dann wird es veröffentlicht. Ich glaube so funktiniert das normale Gesetzgebungsverfahren in Deutschland.


----------



## raubangler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Otti der Ossi schrieb:


> solange es nicht im Bundesgesetzblatt steht, ist es noch nicht amtlich.
> Es hat nur die "erste" Hürde, die erste Lesung im Bundestag, genommen. Jetzt muss es ggf. noch durch die Ausschüsse, dann durch die 2. und 3. Lesung. Danach durch den Bundesrat und der Bundespräsident muß es noch unterschreiben, dann wird es veröffentlicht. Ich glaube so funktiniert das normale Gesetzgebungsverfahren in Deutschland.



Zitat:
"Am 26. Januar 2012 hat der Deutsche Bundestag den Antrag (Drucksache  17/7937) der Regierungsfraktionen gegen die Stimmen der Opposition  verabschiedet. Das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und  Stadtentwicklung ist nun aufgefordert, die Beschlüsse dem politischen  Willen des Bundestages entsprechend umzusetzen. "

http://www.boote-magazin.de/aktuell/news/15-ps-fuehrerscheingrenze-rueckt-naeher/a39321.html

das klingt doch mehr nach '3. lesung bereits gewesen', oder?


----------



## Otti der Ossi (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



raubangler schrieb:


> Zitat:
> "Am 26. Januar 2012 hat der Deutsche Bundestag den Antrag (Drucksache 17/7937) der Regierungsfraktionen gegen die Stimmen der Opposition verabschiedet. Das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung ist nun aufgefordert, die Beschlüsse dem politischen Willen des Bundestages entsprechend umzusetzen. "
> 
> http://www.boote-magazin.de/aktuell/news/15-ps-fuehrerscheingrenze-rueckt-naeher/a39321.html
> ...


 
Es wurde die Drucksache verabschiedet (1. Lesung) . Das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung  hat nun den Auftrag bekommen Federführend das Gesetz zu erarbeiten. Dazu werden ggf die Experten und Sachverständigen gehört. Das Ministerium erstellt danach eine Beschlussempfehlung und Bericht der die Grundlage für die 2. Lesung ist. Dann kann es ggf noch mal Änderungen geben und dann kommt der Gesetzesentwurf in der 3. Lesung evtl mit einer weiteren Aussprache und nochmaligen Änderungen zur Schlussabstimmung. Dann geht es zum Bundesrat. Dieser kann es annehmen oder ablehnen. In diesem Fall wird ein Vermittlungsausschuss gebildet, der einen neuen Gesetzesentwurf erarbeit. Wenn der mit seiner Arbeit fertig ist, geht der geänderte Gesetzesentwurf wieder in den Bundestag.
Es kann also noch viel Zeit ins Land gehen, bevor die Regelung in Kraft trifft.


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Na bis dahin wird sich hier noch die ein oder andere Seite füllen...

Vielleicht hilft es der Sache auf die Sprünge wenn Ihr Herrn Wulff zu besonders günstigen Konditionen ein Boot für den Urlaub zur Verfügung stellt oder ähnliches. Führerscheinfrei natürlich


----------



## Otti der Ossi (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Findling schrieb:


> Na bis dahin wird sich hier noch die ein oder andere Seite füllen...
> 
> Vielleicht hilft es der Sache auf die Sprünge wenn Ihr Herrn Wulff zu besonders günstigen Konditionen ein Boot für den Urlaub zur Verfügung stellt oder ähnliches. Führerscheinfrei natürlich


 
Das würde wenig helfen, denn bis der was zu sagen bzw. zu unterschreiben hat, ist er evtl. gar nicht mehr im Amt. So wohl vorzeitig als auch regulär.


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

nicht politisch werden bitte. eure infos aus der presse zu wulff sind nicht relevant. ( weil ihr selbst nix wisst ). das hat hier nix zu suchen.


----------



## Samdeek (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Es war die rede es noch in diesem sommer zu verabschiden ob das was wird *kopfkratz* würde mich schon drüner freuen wenn es überhaupt was wird damit.
Naja warten wir mal die jahre ab und hoffen das es nicht in irgend einer schublade verschwindet und in vergessenheit gerät!


----------



## Salty Waterboy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moi, wollte nur nochmal fragen ob sich in der ganzen Angelegenheit schon was ergeben hat, oder wo man etwas aktuelles darüber erfahren kann?

*Aber bitte keine neue Diskusion anfangen!!!*

Gruß Belly


----------



## boot (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moin, ich habe noch nichts gehört.


----------



## franja1 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Moi, wollte nur nochmal fragen ob sich in der ganzen Angelegenheit schon was ergeben hat, oder wo man etwas aktuelles darüber erfahren kann?
> 
> *Aber bitte keine neue Diskusion anfangen!!!*
> 
> Gruß Belly



Moin, nee leider hab ich auch noch nix neues...also Diskussion nee...fehlt ja jetzt die Diskussionsgrundlage :q


----------



## Petri1 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Habe heute meine Kutter und Küste bekommen.  Die Regelung ist jetzt durch 15 PS sind Führerscheinfrei. Nur noch die Verwaltung muß jetzt nachlegen.


Gruß Petri1:m


----------



## mathei (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Petri1 schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Kutter und Küste bekommen. Die Regelung ist jetzt durch 15 PS sind Führerscheinfrei. Nur noch die Verwaltung muß jetzt nachlegen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Petri1:m


kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.finde auch noch nichts im netz. die haben doch auch gar keine zeit . müssen doch erst mal nen neuen wulff finden.:vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Eigentlich nix neues...

*Quelle Yacht.de:*

_Zu vorgerückter Stunde nahmen die Abgeordneten einen Antrag von Union und FDP __(17/7937)__ auf Empfehlung des Verkehrsausschusses __(17/8482)__ an. Darin wird die Bundesregierung unter anderem aufgefordert, die PS-Grenze für eine Führerscheinpflicht bei Sportbooten von derzeit fünf auf künftig 15 PS (11,4 kW) anzuheben._
_Darüber hinaus sollen unterschiedliche Regelungen zum Führerschein zusammengefasst und die Prüfung modular aufgebaut werden, wobei praktische Grundfähigkeiten verstärkt in den Vordergrund rücken sollen._



_Mindestausrüstungsstandards für Charteryachten sollen sich am jeweiligen Fahrtgebiet und nicht an der Schiffsgröße orientieren. Außerdem sollen weitere Gewässer für die Sportbootschifffahrt mit Charterschein freigegeben werden._



_Nun ist es am Bundesverkehrsministerium, die entsprechenden Verordnungen zu ändern. Bis wann dies geschieht, wird unter anderem davon abhängen, welche Dringlichkeit die Ministeriumsbeamten dem Bundestagsbeschluss beimessen, wie viel Aufwand damit einhergeht und nicht zuletzt, wie sehr sich die Abgeordneten in den kommenden Monaten beim Minsterium darum bemühen werden, dass dieses die Umsetzung zügig vorantreibt._



_Torsten Staffeldt, FDP, einer der Initiatoren der Führerscheinneuregelungen, sagt daher auch: „Mit der Verabschiedung des Antrags von FDP und CDU/CSU zum Sportbootführerschein ist der erste wichtige Schritt getan. Mindestens genauso wichtig ist es aber, am Ball zu bleiben und die Reform nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren. Ich erinnere nur an den Antrag der großen Koalition zur Verbesserung des Wassertourismus. Bis heute ist kaum etwas umgesetzt worden. Das wird uns nicht passieren."_



_Und weiter: "Unser Ziel ist es, die beiden Kernpunkte – Führerscheinfreiheit bis 15 PS und Erhöhung des Praxisanteils in der Ausbildung – noch bis zum Sommer diesen Jahres umzusetzen. Wir haben daher mit der Union vereinbart, ab März regelmäßige Gespräche mit dem Bundesverkehrsministerium zu führen, um uns über den Stand der Umsetzung informieren zu lassen.“_


----------



## nichtsfaenger (10. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe gestern beim Angeln von einen Angler gehört, das es jetzt durch sei. Ab Juni oder Juli kann man dann bis 15Ps Führerscheinfrei fahren. Ich habe nur vergessen Ihn zu fragen, wo her er das weiß.
Habt Ihr vielleicht was dazu gehört oder wisst es vielleicht aus sicherer Quelle?
Gruß Mike


----------



## weserangler (10. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Schaut mal auf www.wsv.de, dort wird auf die neue Regelung eingegangen. 15 PS werden frei und die Prüfungsfragen werden ab Mai 2012 nur noch zum Ankreuzen sein.


----------



## Trollmaster (11. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo weserangler!

Habe unter www.wsv.de nix gefunden |kopfkrat, entweder ist es noch zu früh oder ich bin einfach zu blöd. Könntest du bitte mal die genaue Seite nennen. Mfg. Olaf


----------



## opus (11. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin


geht mir genauso  


mfg matze


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/blog/


stammt aus einem anderen Tröt


----------



## derfischangler (11. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

...so weit ich weiß, ab morgen !!


----------



## franja1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



derfischangler schrieb:


> ...so weit ich weiß, ab morgen !!



...und woher ????


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



derfischangler schrieb:


> ...so weit ich weiß, ab morgen !!



übernimmst du auch die Verantwortung, wenn morgen einer losfährt?

Schwachsinn. Das kann noch lange dauern.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



derfischangler schrieb:


> ...so weit ich weiß, ab morgen !!



übernimmst du auch die Verantwortung, wenn morgen einer losfährt?

..hwachsinn. Das kann noch lange dauern.


----------



## franja1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Dolfin schrieb:


> übernimmst du auch die Verantwortung, wenn morgen einer losfährt?
> 
> Schwachsinn. Das kann noch lange dauern.



....ich hoffe es versteht sich von selbst, dass jetzt nicht jeder losrauscht mit den 15 PS #6...mich inbegriffen:q


----------



## weserangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

15 PS sind und bleiben führerscheinpflichtig. Nur die Beantwortung der Fragen erfolgt im Multiple-choice-Verfahren.

Schaut hier: 
http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/fuehrerscheininformationen/index.html

Ganz unten auf der Seite steht nochmal der Hinweis mit der maximalen führerscheinfreien Leistung.


Gruß

weserangler


----------



## derfischangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Sorry !
ich  war im falschen Thread
und wollte dort nur antworten - wann das Wetter besser wird--
bitte hiermit bei allen nochmals um Entschuldigung ! :r
Um was ging es HIER eigentlich ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Sorry !
> ich war im falschen Thread
> und wollte dort nur antworten - wann das Wetter besser wird--
> bitte hiermit bei allen nochmals um Entschuldigung ! :r
> Um was ging es HIER eigentlich ?


 

Ist das geil!!!!!!!!! Ich kann nicht mehr....:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## gründler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



weserangler schrieb:


> 15 PS sind und bleiben führerscheinpflichtig. Nur die Beantwortung der Fragen erfolgt im Multiple-choice-Verfahren.
> 
> Schaut hier:
> http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/fuehrerscheininformationen/index.html
> ...


 

Moin


11,4kw werden Führerscheinfrei,die Regierung gibt das genaue Datum noch bekannt ab wann die neue Regelung gilt.

|wavey:


----------



## lattenputzer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo,

ob die Leistungsgrenze für die Führerschenfreiheit bei Sportbooten angehoben wird, entscheidet nicht der Bundesverkehrsminister allein. Dazu muss auch eine Mehrheit der Länder im Bundesrat zustimmen. Über den Vorschlag von Ramsauer wird derzeit in den Ländern diskutiert. Ob eine Änderung kommt und wie diese dann ggf aussehen könnte, kann man derzeit nur spekulieren. Wenn man sich einigen sollte, dürfte dieses frühestens im Jahr 2013 in Kraft treten.

Das ist die aktuelle Auskunft meines zuständigen Kollegen in einem Landesverkehrsministerium.

Der Verkehrsminister prescht in letzter Zeit häufiger mit Ideen an die Öffentlichkeit, die er als beschlossene Sache verkauft, ohne sich vorher mit den Ländern abgestimmt zu haben (z.B. auch reform des Punktsystems "Verkehrssünderdatei").

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo Lattenputzer,

Deine Aussage kann ich so nicht unterschreiben! Denn die Regelung muss in der Sportbootführerschein*verordnung* geändert werden. Dieses kann durch die Exekutive - in diesem Falle die Verwaltung des Bmvbs - durchgeführt werden. Verordnungen sind an Gesetze gebunden, müssen jedoch nur in bestimmten (genau definierten) Fällen dem Bundesrat vorgelegt werden. Dieses dann auch nicht zwingend zur Abstimmung. Aus diesem Grund wurde eigentlich mal der Begriff der "Verordnung" erfunden- nämlich um das Parlament bzw. den Bundesrat zu entlasten. So sollte in diesem Fall die Änderung durch die Verwaltung ausreichend sein, da die Änderung im Bundestag beschlossen wurde. Somit kann - und *ich vermute *wird - die Änderung noch in 2012 erfolgen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

So, um die Geschichte mal aufzuklären, habe ich heute unserem BM für Verkehr etc. -Herrn Ramsauer - eine Mail geschickt...Sobald mir die Antwort vorliegt, werde ich hier berichten...


----------



## tinostralsund (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich kenn die Antwort schon.....


Das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung (BMVBS)
begrüßt den Beschluss des Deutschen Bundestages vom 26.01.2012 zur
Setzung „Neue(r) Impulse für die Sportbootschifffahrt“ (BT-Drs.
17/7937) 
Es prüft nunmehr die in dem Beschluss geforderten Maßnahmen. Hierzu
gehört auch die in dem Beschluss angeregte Anhebung der
Führerscheinfreigrenze auf 15 PS. Aufgrund der noch nicht
abgeschlossenen Prüfungen kann leider noch keine Aussage darüber
getroffen werden, ob bzw. wann eine Anhebung der Führerscheinfreigrenze
auf 15 PS erfolgen wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Da ich dort heute bereits angerufen habe und eine mündliche Auskunft zu dem Thema erhalten habe, wird die schriftliche Antwort vermutlich anders ausfallen als Deine hier veröffentlichte...Wenn denn das heute mündlich genannte mir noch genauso schriftlich bestätigt wird! Dann gibt es bereits einen angedachten Stichtag für die Änderung. Ich warte jedoch mit der Veröffentlichung bis zum schriftlichen Bescheid (und ich meine nicht den Wetterbericht ).


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Sags doch einfach... Ich weiß es schon.|sagnix


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Erst will ich die schriftliche Bestätigung haben...Als ich meinen Beitrag zu meinem Schreiben an den BM eingestellt habe, wusste ich es ja auch bereits. Das wollte ich aber eigentlich nicht schreiben- und habe es jetzt leider doch getan (wegen dem Beitrag von tinostralsund). Also, ich hoffe ich habe morgen die Bestätigung. Dannn stelle ich diese sofort hier rein- versprochen!


----------



## Tim78 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Na bin ich froh das das nur in der "BRD" gilt und nicht Europa weit.....
Ist doch beruhigend das ich in Holland immer noch Ruhe hab


----------



## tinostralsund (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Die Antwort von mir kommt aus dem Boots Forum wo ich auch unterwegs bin. Da hatte jemand auch per Mail gefragt und bekam das als Antwort.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich wollte Deine Aussage auch nicht anzweifeln! Eventuell ist diese ja ein paar Tage alt und es gibt eine aktuelle Änderung? Soll ja vorkommen, dass Beamte sich bewegen . Oder zwei Sachbearbeiter = 2 Meinungen/ Aussagen? Unterschiedliches Wissen durch unterschiedlichen Informationsfluss? Ich habe mit der Abteilung Schifffahrt gesprochen. Naja, schaun mer mal. Wie gesagt, sobald ich etwas schriftlich habe, melde ich mich wieder!


----------



## derfischangler (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

.....also, doch ab morgen ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



derfischangler schrieb:


> .....also, doch ab morgen ?


 
Morgen wird nur das Wetter besser...#6


----------



## pohlk (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ihr macht das aber auch spannend.

mein 15er wartet im keller schon ganz ungeduldig auf mich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



pohlk schrieb:


> ihr macht das aber auch spannend.
> 
> mein 15er wartet im keller schon ganz ungeduldig auf mich


 
Dann trag ihn doch schon mal hoch...#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

" Herr Lehrer... ))) ich weis was .... aber sagen tu ich es nicht "

Ganz großes Kino !


Leute die solch Ansagen machen, die wissen meist NIX und wollen sich nur interessant machen. Weiter so...

Wenn es wirklich jemand weis, dann frag ich mich doch: Warum sagt er´s nich.... **kopfkratz**


ganz einfach ...


Er weis NULL / NIX /NADA.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Tja Toxe,

Du großer Gott des Forums! Hauptsache Du bist ganz groß, wenn nicht sogar der größte...Uns hier als Bockwürste zu titolieren ist ist ein ganz großer Stil.

Ich kann hier auch einfach mal eine mündliche Aussage eines Verwaltungsbeamten reinschreiben. Wenn es dann schriftlich anders aussieht widerrufe ich diese einfach, oder?. Das ist dann ganz großes Kino! In Foren wird soviel Mist geschrieben (siehe Deinen Beitrag oben), da kann ich - insbesondere bei einem Thema wo es um rechtliche Dinge geht -, abwarten bis ich eine offizielle Stellungnahme habe. Das macht in meinen Augen mehr Sinn als Blablabla...Denn wenn mir jemand am Telefon sagt "meines Wissens..." und dabei den Begriff "müsste" benutzt, ist diese Aussage nicht wirklich verbindlich, oder? Für einen Labertrhead sind hier ja anscheinend andere zuständig, gar verantwortlich! Und dann fragen sich manche User warum hier in diesem Forum immer weniger interessante Themen sind. Bei solchen Beiträgen wie von Dir werde ich mir in Zukunft auch überlegen noch zu antworten bzw. Themen zu eröffnen- mir ist die Lust vergangen!

Eventuell solltest Du vor dem Senden Deiner Beiträge mal Dein Hirn einschalten! 

Ich kann von mit behaupten, dass ich für mein Handeln immer (nachvollziehbare) Gründe habe....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ihr kennt die Regeln hier im Forum bezüglich Umgangston?

Gut, denn das wird euch helfen, Verwarnungen diesbezüglich zu vermeiden....

Und das ist maximal noch ein klitzekleines Stück bis dahin.....


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Uns hier als Bockwürste zu titolieren ist ist ein ganz großer Stil.



OMG ... Haste etwa den " Ich wurde schwer Beleidigt-Button gedrückt ... Sorry, konnte ja nich wissen das Du so zart besaitet bist, das Dir das Wort "Bockwurst" tränen in die Augen treibt...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr kennt die Regeln hier im Forum bezüglich Umgangston?
> 
> Gut, denn das wird euch helfen, Verwarnungen diesbezüglich zu vermeiden....
> 
> Und das ist maximal noch ein klitzekleines Stück bis dahin.....




Ja Thomas, ich kenne die Regeln. Aber mal ehrlich: Hier in dem für einige Leute wichtigen Thema, solch HalbAnsagen zu machen und dann nich mit der Sprache raus rücken finde ich schwach. Man kann doch wohl sagen: Ich habe gehört .... BLABLABLA, weil ich dort und dort nachgefragt habe. Aber das ist nur eine Aussage von ...BLABLABLA... welche nicht 100% der Richtigkeit entsprechen müssen, weil .... 

Oder aber: Man hält einfach den Mund und heizt hier nich den Kessel hoch...

Will gar nich wissen wieviel PN´s Fisherbandit bekommen hat, mit der Frage "Und wann?". 

Mir soll es doch egal sein, macht mal weiter hier. Wenn der Termin ansteht wird eh noch angesagt. Geduld is halt ne Tugend.


Gruß Toxe


P.S. Sorry an die Leute welche sich noch an dem Wort "Bockwurst" stören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> P.S. Sorry an die Leute welche sich noch an dem Wort "Bockwurst" stören.



Danke dafür.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Will gar nich wissen wieviel PN´s Fisherbandit bekommen hat, mit der Frage "Und wann?".


 
Keine...


----------



## franja1 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

...also wieder oder noch immer nichts konkretes, Datum betreffend.....
ich geh mal angeln....entspannt ganz gut:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

So, die Antwort ist da und eine andere als die, die mir mündlich mitgeteilt worden ist...War schon so ein Bauchgefühl. Mündlich wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Entscheidung vor der Sommerpause fallen soll. Das Inkrafttreten der geänderten Verordnung sollte ebenfals im Sommer 2012 sein. Laut der schriftlichen Mitteilung sieht das ganze jedoch komplett anders aus. Da ist jetzt nicht mehr die Frage "wann", sondern "ob" es zu dieser Änderung kommt. Zwischen den Zeilen würde ich sogar rauslesen, dass die Änderung nicht kommt. Ist aber meine persönliche Interpretation. Ich habe am Wochenende noch einmal das Thema gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass es wohl einige Gegner bei dieser Änderung gibt...Naja, und in Deutschland gibt es ja nun einmal viele und einflussreiche Lobbyisten


Bevor Nachfragen kommen: Ich werde das Schreiben hier nicht veröffentlichen, da persönlich an mich adressiert und das ganze "offiziell" ist (inkl. Aktenzeichen etc.).

Also, ich würde nicht auf die Änderung bauen und mich lieber zum Führerschein anmelden...


----------



## lattenputzer (20. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@Fisherbandit1000

Hallo,
da lag ich mit meiner Info ja wohl doch nicht so weit daneben. Im Übrigen sind Deine Ausführungen über den Erlass von Verordnungen usw. auch nicht ganz zutreffend. Diese Verordnung wird vom BMVBS mit Zustimmung des Bundesrates erlassen. Bei der ausschließlichen Gesetzgebung des Bundes kann die Verordnung allein durch den zuständigen Minister erlassen werden. Die Feinheiten des Staatsrechts würden hier aber zu weit führen.
Fals ich etwas neues von meinem Arbeitskollegen hören sollte, werde ich hier berichten. Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend.#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> @Fisherbandit1000
> 
> Im Übrigen sind Deine Ausführungen über den Erlass von Verordnungen usw. auch nicht ganz zutreffend. Diese Verordnung wird vom BMVBS mit Zustimmung des Bundesrates erlassen.


 
Warum? Meine Ausbildung ist zwar knapp 20 Jahre her (Verwaltungsrecht), aber das sich da soviel geändert hat...? Mag sein, aber dann wäre ich für eine Begründung dankbar. Ich bin ja lernfähig. #h


----------



## tinostralsund (20. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@Fisherbandit1000



tinostralsund schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Antwort schon.....
> 
> 
> Das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung (BMVBS)
> ...


War der Wortlaut der selbe wie was ich mal gepostet hatte?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Nein, denn ich hatte schon ein paar "mehr Fragen" die wohl nicht mit einem Serienbrief beabtwortet werden konnten...Wobei das "Grundgerüst" sicherlich aus Deinem "Vordruck" kommen könnte. Es wird hier mehr auf die Entscheidungsvorgänge etc. eingegangen. U.a. wird geschrieben, dass das telefonisch genannte Zeitfenster (Sommer 2012) wohl zu optimistisch wäre...Zur Zeit gebe es keine Bemühungen, den Vorgang abzuschließen. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Änderung u.U. irgenwo als "Verhandlungssache" gestrichen wird. Denn es waren ja SPD, Grüne und Linke gegen die Änderung. Und so kann man dann ja mal in Form eines "Entgegenkommen" so eine für die Allgemeinheit eher unwichtige Regelung in Verhandlungen ja auch einfach mal streichen...Geht da ja teilweise wie auf dem Basar zu :q.


----------



## lattenputzer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@Fisherbandit1000
Hallo,
da Du eine erklärung haben wolltest, bekommst Du sie auch. Deine nachfolgenden Ausführungen:



> Verordnungen sind an Gesetze gebunden, müssen jedoch nur in bestimmten (genau definierten) Fällen dem Bundesrat vorgelegt werden. Dieses dann auch nicht zwingend zur Abstimmung. Aus diesem Grund wurde eigentlich mal der Begriff der "Verordnung" erfunden- nämlich um das Parlament bzw. den Bundesrat zu entlasten. So sollte in diesem Fall die Änderung durch die Verwaltung ausreichend sein, da die Änderung im Bundestag beschlossen wurde.



stimmen leider nicht.

Die SportbootFüV-See wurde auf Grund einer entsprechenden Ermächtigung im Seeaufgabengesetz erlassen. Da dieses Gesetz zum Bereich der konkurrierenden Gesetzgebung nach Art. 74 Abs. 1 Nr. 21 GG gehört, ist in diesem Bereich beim Erlass oder Änderung von Gesetzen, Verordnungen oder Verwaltungsvorschriften immer die Zustimmung des Bundesrates einzuholen. Im Seeaufgebangesetz ist dann geregelt, dass die Verordnung durch den Bundesminister für Verkehr... erlassen werden darf.

Die Änderung wurde im Übrigen nicht im Bundestag beschlossen, da er seine Kompetenz zur Änderung durch die Delegation auf den BMVBS ja abgegeben hat. In der BT-Drs. 17/7937 wurde eine Entschließung gefasst, mit der der BMVBS um Prüfung gebeten wird, ob u.a. die Freigrenze für den Sportbootführerschein auf 15 PS heraufgesetzt werden kann.

Meine Ausbildung liegt schon 30 Jahre zurück. Allerdings habe ich mit derartigen Dingen fast täglich im Bereich der Kfz zu tun und dürfte mich insofern einigermaßen damit auskennen.

Ich hoffe, Dir die Hintergründe für meine Ausführungen hinreichend dargelegt zu haben.
Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Heute stand bei uns in der Tageszeitung (Norddeutsche Rundschau), dass die 15 Ps durchgehen, aber an eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 25 Km/h gekoppelt werden.

Na, ich bin ja mal gespannt, wer das kontrollieren soll auf dem Wasser...., ich sehe schon überall die Radarfallen am Strand und in den Flüssen....|uhoh:


----------



## pohlk (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Haben die sich auf irgendeine Aussage berufen oder woher kommt die Info?


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Im September 2013 ist Bundestagswahl...
Danach könnte etwas passieren - nur niemand weiß, was. Zeit um noch 5mal den Schein zu machen.
|schlaf:


----------



## tinostralsund (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das mit den 15PS und 25 km/h habe ich auch gehört seit gestern.
im Internet findet man schon berichte. das ganze soll 3 jahre auf probe laufen
Ab Sommer 2012 soll es soweit sein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Tadaaaa

http://www.yacht.de/panorama/news/freie-fahrt-und-zwar-sofort/a70583.html


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Der Bericht aus der "Yacht" deckt sich 1:1 mit dem Inhalt aus meinem Telefongespräch (deshalb meine Anmerkung "hol den Motor ruhig schon einmal aus dem Keller")- nur war die darauffolgende schriftliche Mitteilung komplett anders...Wieder ein Beispiel dafür, dass eine Hand nicht weiß was die andere tut...Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie das weitergeht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@Lattenputzer: Ich habe Deinen Beitrag zwar nur kurz überflogen, kann jedoch in Deinen Ausführungen keinen Unterschied zu meinen feststellen...Du hast es sicherlich ausführlich dargestellt, aber ich habe den einfachen und schnellen Weg gewählt. Im übrigen wurde mir vom Bmvbs bestätigt, dass die Änderung (wahscheinlich!!!!!!!!!!!!#d) nicht durch den Bundesrat muss (telefonische Anfrage von mir).

Ich glaube jetzt ist das Thema (Bundesrat ja oder nein) aber auch durch, denn hier zählt für alle nur das "wann"...


----------



## tinostralsund (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Na wollen wir mal hoffen das es ab mai klappt. und wie das genau mit den 25 km/h aussieht.Was passiert wenn das Boot Theoretisch mehr wie 25 km/h schaffen würde


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



tinostralsund schrieb:


> Na wollen wir mal hoffen das es ab mai klappt. und wie das genau mit den 25 km/h aussieht.Was passiert wenn das Boot Theoretisch mehr wie 25 km/h schaffen würde




Klappt nicht bis MAI, kann ich aus erster Hand sagen. Hab grad nen paar Infos von Torsten Staffeldt per Mail bekommen. Darunter auch eine PDF mit allen wichtigen Sachen die da gereglt werden sollen. 

Ick weis nich ob ick die PDF hier rein hauen darf, denke eher nich. Wer die PDF will, der schreibt mir einfach ne PN.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

http://www.torsten-staffeldt.de/files/32452/PE_Reform_Sportbootfuehrerschein_noch_zum_Sommer.pdf


----------



## hawken (24. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Dann sollen 15 PS ,wieder auf 5 Ps ,runter kastriert werden,damit man 25 KMH nicht Überschreiten kann????? oder wie soll man das verstehen ?? 
Wundern würde mich das in dieser Bananenrepublik nicht ..


----------



## offense80 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Schafft man denn mit einem 5 PS Motor 25km/h ???


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



offense80 schrieb:


> Schafft man denn mit einem 5 PS Motor 25km/h ???


 
Im freien Fall vom Michel !!!!


----------



## derfischangler (24. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

......oder am Kajak :vik:


----------



## ulf (24. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Auf die Umsetzung, wie die 25km/h einzuhalten sind, bin ich schon gespannt #q. 22km/h nach GPS mit zwei Mann und Angelkram bin ich mit 5PS am Schlauchi schon gefahren. Dann einen 50 kg Klotz hinten an's Boot dran, um 3 km/h mehr fahren zu dürfen, dann kann man's auch bleiben lassen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## mathei (24. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Auf die Umsetzung, wie die 25km/h einzuhalten sind, bin ich schon gespannt #q. 22km/h nach GPS mit zwei Mann und Angelkram bin ich mit 5PS am Schlauchi schon gefahren. Dann einen 50 kg Klotz hinten an's Boot dran, um 3 km/h mehr fahren zu dürfen, dann kann man's auch bleiben lassen.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



mit gps weist su ja bescheid. und wer keins hat mmuss es testen. (z.b. anderes boot mit gps fährt neben einem her ).
wird man gemessen und kontrolliert, dann kostet es halt, wenn man zu schnell ist. ist doch beim auto nicht anders. die ausrede mein tacho geht nicht zählt nicht.


----------



## opus (30. März 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin

soweit wie ich jetzt gehört habe  von der wapo  wird das ganze noch eine ganze zeit dauer  weit   über den 01.07. 2012 hinaus

mfg matze


----------



## Aggy09 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Giebt es schon ein datum zur anhebung der führerscheinfreigrenze ?


----------



## Aggy09 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Auf die Umsetzung, wie die 25km/h einzuhalten sind, bin ich schon gespannt #q. 22km/h nach GPS mit zwei Mann und Angelkram bin ich mit 5PS am Schlauchi schon gefahren. Dann einen 50 kg Klotz hinten an's Boot dran, um 3 km/h mehr fahren zu dürfen, dann kann man's auch bleiben lassen.
> 
> Gruß Ulf


 
Den glaub ich dir nich !!!!Habe seid Jahren auch 5 PS und bin bei allen erdenklichen bedingungen schon gefahren(Schlauchi 3,8m )aber so schnell war ich noch nie |bla:


----------



## Onkel Frank (1. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich schon  . Kommt darauf an wie lang das Schlauchi ist und wie schwer .


----------



## raubangler (2. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

kommt meist auf das gewicht der angler an....


----------



## raubangler (2. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Aber ist wieder typisch Deutschland.
Erst geht es mit Hurra los und dann kommen alle Bedenkentraeger doch noch zu ihrem Recht.
Ist wie mit dem Wechselkennzeichen bei PKWs.

Am Ende haben die Initiatoren wie immer keine Eier in der Hose, um einzugestehen, dass sie klaeglich gescheitert sind.

Also kann man bald mit nutzlosen Wechselkennzeichen nutzlose Aussenborder an's Wasser ziehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Aber ist wieder typisch Deutschland.
> Erst geht es mit Hurra los und dann kommen alle Bedenkentraeger doch noch zu ihrem Recht.


Das sehe ich auch so.
Es geht doch real um Mofafahrgeschwindigkeit und die wird dem Deutschen-Deppen nicht führerscheinfrei zugetraut.
Selbst im board gibt es ja ausreichend Bedenkenträger, welche wenn sie der Entenpolizei ansichtig werden, die Hand an der Hosennaht haben und warscheinlich noch nen feuchten Fleck ins Höschen kriegen!
An Geschwindigkeitsvorschriften z.B. auf Wasserstrassen und in Uferbereichen, muss man sich ohnehin halten, ob nun mit oder ohne Schein!

Jürgen


----------



## hans albers (2. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



> Es geht doch real um Mofafahrgeschwindigkeit und die wird dem Deutschen-Deppen nicht führerscheinfrei zugetraut.


....


----------



## Aggy09 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Gönnt uns Scheinlosen doch die erleichterung !!!Es giebt die sogenennten Deppen übrigens auch in großer Zahl unter denen die einen Führerschein
besitzen !Mein Bruder wurde letztes Jahr von sonem Idioten samt Frau und Kind bei Berlin aus nem Kanu gekickt!Der dachte er macht sich mal ein spässle und fuhr vollgas durch den Kanal , Anzeige !!!


----------



## raubangler (2. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Aggy09 schrieb:


> Gönnt uns Scheinlosen doch die erleichterung !!!
> ....



Na, wo kaemen wir denn da hin?

Zuerst einmal gibt es eine Scheinindustrie (Verbaende), die Du bestimmt nicht vernichten willst.

Und dann gibt es noch unsere freiwilligen Retter mit Helfersyndrom und Rettungskreuzer.
Denen willst Du doch bestimmt nicht bei aufziehendem Unwetter in Gleitfahrt die schoene Rettung versauen?
#d


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, wo kaemen wir denn da hin?
> 
> Zuerst einmal gibt es eine Scheinindustrie (Verbaende), die Du bestimmt nicht vernichten willst.
> 
> ...



Danke, der nächste darf den runtergetropften Sarkasmus wieder aufwischen... :q

Nein, mal im Ernst: Wenn ich somanchen Norddeutschen Vikinger in seiner kleinen Nussschale mit 2cm Freiboard und dem 5PS Föhn am Spiegel über die Ostsee juckeln seh, da frag ich mich, wie der denn bei Ententeich gegen die Welle kommt... Man sollte den Jungs von DGzRS mal die Zeit geben sich um richtige Notfälle zu kümmern anstatt immer nur die Leichtsinnigen von der Wasseroberfläche kratzen zu müssen, von daher finde ich 15PS garnicht so verkehrt


----------



## ostseethaler (30. April 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Eben gerade in den Tagesthemen..... ab diesen Sommer definitiv führerscheinfrei bis 15PS.
Los gehts.....

Gruß vom Flieger


----------



## Trollmaster (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Gibt es dazu irgend wo einen Link wo man das im nach hinein ansehen kann bzw. lesen kann.   Mfg.Olaf


----------



## franja1 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

....bin grad in Norge, hab natürlich nix mitbekommen. Hier ist es aber auch nicht notwendig  Ab Sommer ist aber auch ein deeeeeeeeehhhhhnbarer Begriff. Hat wer noch eine genauere Info?


----------



## opus (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin


habe mir den beitrag auch gerade nochmal angekuckt 

http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=10346924


der  beitrag kommt erst fast zum schlusssssssssssssss


mfg


----------



## offense80 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Na dann wollen wir die Drei Jahre mal nutzen, bevor die Zahlen wieder bedeuten..... der Versuch Boote mit Motoren bis 15 Ps und nicht mehr als 25 km/h führerscheinfrei zu fahren ist leider gescheitert, da es zu viele Unfälle auf dem Wasser gab. |supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich hätte noch ein Schlauchi mit 15 PS im Angebot......


----------



## Trollmaster (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein Schlauchi mit 15 PS im Angebot......


 (Alter:41)

Was soll der Scheiß ;+.    Mfg. Olaf


----------



## delowsky (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

..ich freue mich darauf !!!! Allen Skeptikern, "Regelfetischisten"  und "Fingerheber" einen guten Tag und allzeit gute Fahrt !!!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Die Formulierung: "nach gründlicher Einweisung" lässt ja einiges an Spielraum offen, wird sich aber im Falle eines Falles immer gegen den Vermieter und den betreffenden Skipper richten. Von daher bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich die Bootsvermietungen an der Ostsee dem anpassen werden. Schon aus Kostengründen, dürften wohl viele Angelbootvermieter bei ihren 5 PS Booten bleiben, was ich persönlich begrüßen würde. Auch die Langfinger werden von 5 PS nicht so sehr angezogen wie von größeren AB's. Leute mit eigenem Boot können jetzt natürlich schön aufrüsten aber 15 PS sind ja Gott sei Dank noch überschaubar. Führerscheinverweigerer mit eigenem Boot kann ich ohnehin nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Aber sei es drum. Ich freu mich dann demnächst über ein 5PS Heimbringerschnäppchen. Werden ja bald einige auf den Markt kommen und gleichzeitig die Nachfrage sinken...


----------



## offense80 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Trollmaster schrieb:


> (Alter:41)
> 
> Was soll der Scheiß ;+. Mfg. Olaf


 
Hab ich was verpaßt??? Was war daran jetzt soooo schlimm, das man darauf SO antworten muß ???
;+;+;+


----------



## Otti der Ossi (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Egal, was die Regierenden beschließen. Ich habe jetzt den Schein gemacht. Hat zwar ein paar Euros und vor allem Stunden gekostet, aber damit bin ich jetzt auf jeden Fall auf der "sicheren" Seite.


----------



## Dirk471 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich persönlich halte von der Regelung überhaupt nichts, denn manches Boot wird schon mit 15 PS richtig schnell.
Wenn dann jemand keine Ahnung von der Betonnung und ähnlichem hat, kann es stellenweise ernst werden.
Abgesehen davon das in einem Lehrgang auch die Wetterkunde mit drin ist, denke mal das sich da einige in Nöten begeben werden und wir dann desöfteren von "Schiffbrüchigen" hören werden.
Wenn ich in meinem Gewässer fahre und da stellenweise sehe was dort schon mit 5 PS veranstaltet wird, mag ich gar nicht an 15 PS denken.
Will damit allerdings nicht sagen das jemand mit einem SBF sich generell besser verhält, nur sind da in der Regel bessere Kenntnisse vorhanden.


----------



## raubangler (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Dirk471 schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn dann jemand keine Ahnung von der Betonnung und ähnlichem hat, kann es stellenweise ernst werden.
> ....



15 PS Boote stellen innerhalb der Betonnung eine Gefahr für die Berufsschiffahrt dar und gehören verboten!!

Oder sollten nur mit echtem Patent bewegt werden dürfen.
Darüber hinaus sollte dieser lächerliche Sportbootführerschein nur bis 6 PS genutzt werden dürfen.  

Meine Meinung.


----------



## TrophyBass (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



raubangler schrieb:


> 15 PS Boote stellen innerhalb der Betonnung eine Gefahr für die Berufsschiffahrt dar und gehören verboten!!
> 
> Oder sollten nur mit echtem Patent bewegt werden dürfen.
> Darüber hinaus sollte dieser lächerliche Sportbootführerschein nur bis 6 PS genutzt werden dürfen.
> ...



und in den Ländern wo man keinen Führerschein braucht, herrscht pure Anarchie im Fahrwasser oder wie? 
Dort funktioniert es doch auch...


----------



## Dirk471 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

In anderen Ländern geht auch alles etwas ruhiger zu.


----------



## offense80 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



raubangler schrieb:


> 15 PS Boote stellen innerhalb der Betonnung eine Gefahr für die Berufsschiffahrt dar und gehören verboten!!
> 
> Oder sollten nur mit echtem Patent bewegt werden dürfen.
> Darüber hinaus sollte dieser lächerliche Sportbootführerschein nur bis 6 PS genutzt werden dürfen.
> ...



Fussgänger, Fahrradfahrer, alte Menschen  und Kinder stellen im Strassenverkehr auch eine Gefahr da, welche Ausbildung sollen die machen, um am Strassenverkehr teilzunehmen? Alle Scheine die es gibt, damit sie wissen welchen Bremsweg ein 40 Tonner hat, damit sie unfallfrei über die Strasse gehen können?

Meine Meinung


----------



## Dirk471 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Dann hoffe ich mal das sich das nicht durch setzen wird


----------



## opus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin


hofffffffffe  das es  längerbleiben tut als nur 3 jahre , mehr wird auch nicht kommen als die jahre zuvor 

mfg


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Perfekt, wurde ja auch mal Zeit. So eine große Sache ist das nun wirklich nicht, wie einige tun. Da kräht nach kurzer Zeit kein Hahn mehr nach und es wird m.E. auch keinen Anstieg von Unfällen o.ä. geben. Die Experten die mit 5PS nicht umgehen konnten/wollten werden es auch mit 15PS nicht tun und die große Mehrheit, die sich verantwortungsvoll auf dem Wasser bewegen (ob nun mit oder ohne Führereschein), tun das auch weiterhin, nur etwas sicherer mit 15 PS im Heck, die eine beruhigende Reserve darstellen, solte es doch mal sehr schnell winidiger werden.

Hauptsache das hin- und her ist nun mal vorbei....gibt ja wirklich wichtigeres.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## raubangler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



offense80 schrieb:


> Fussgänger, Fahrradfahrer, alte Menschen  und Kinder stellen im Strassenverkehr auch eine Gafahr da, welche Ausbildung sollen die machen, um am Strassenverkehr teilzunehmen? Alle Scheine die es gibt, damit sie wissen welchen Bremsweg ein 40 Tonner hat, damit sie unfallfrei über die Strasse gehen können?
> 
> Meine Meinung



Ich hatte keinen Schalter fuer Sarkasmus on/off gefunden.....


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@ raubangler

Hier nur für dich:

*  Sarkasmus Schalter ON**

Sarkasmus Schalter OFF*

Such dir einen aus |supergri


----------



## elbetaler (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Selbst in dem Beitrag zum Ende der Tagesschau/Tagesthemen (sh. paar Seiten vorher) wird kein Datum genannt, wann das denn nun in Kraft tritt. 
Alle, die Ihr Euch gegenseitig belöffelt, wisst Ihr mehr darüber? Also, ab wann darf 15PS führerscheinfrei an einem auf dem Wasser schwimmenden Objekt (Baumstamm, Einbaum, Schlauchboot, Kleinboot, Bellyboot, Yacht) zum Zwecke der Fortbewegung montiert und betrieben werden?

Das "Objekt" muss natürlich geeignet sein und die Zulassung (Motor 15PS) haben. 

Bitte nur darauf eingehen, wenn die Antwort nicht mit: Demnächst, bald, in absehbarer Zeit, Berichten zufolge, wie wir aus sicherer Quelle wissen, im Gespräch ist, ich meine zu wissen oder gehört zu haben......usw.,usw...., beginnt!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Berichten zufolge soll demnächst, also in absehbarer Zeit wie ich aus sicherer Quelle gehört habe, so meine ich es zumindest zu wissen oder gehört zu haben im Gespräch sein, das bald etwas....... ok ok NEIN, ich persönlich weiß absolut NICHTS über ein genaues Datum. Bin schon überall am suchen, aber finde einfach nichts offizielles darüber.....leider!

 Schönen Sonntag noch euch allen


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

*21. Juni 2012 in Nordhalbkugel Sommeranfang. Für 3jahre zur Probe, dann kommen die Unfallzahlen, viel spass all 
*

mfg euer nobbi


----------



## raubangler (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ raubangler
> 
> Hier nur für dich:
> 
> ...



Schoen, dass auch Du jetzt verstanden hast, wie mein Beitrag zu verstehen war.#6

Ist eigentlich schon klar, wie die 25km/h Hoechstgeschwindigkeit umgesetzt werden sollen?
Ist das eine technische oder eine tatsaechliche Grenze?


----------



## raubangler (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

So schreiben uebrigens Reichsbedenkentraeger:
http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/094/1709442.pdf

5PS Motoren gibt es bald bei Ebay fuer Nix.
Denn diese haengen meist an Schlauchbooten, die damit schneller als 25 km/h werden.
Und dafuer braucht man bald einen Fuehrerschein.

Da freut man sich doch ueber den Schein in der Tasche.
:q:q


----------



## offense80 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@ Raubangler

Dann darf man ab Sommer 15 Ps Motoren fahren, allerdings nicht mehr als 25 Km/h und 5 PS Motoren an Schlauchbooten nicht mehr bzw. nur noch mit Führerschein, weil man damit ja schneller fahren kann? #c

Langsam versteh ich garnichts mehr lol


----------



## xmxrrxr (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



raubangler schrieb:


> So schreiben uebrigens Reichsbedenkentraeger:
> http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/094/1709442.pdf
> 
> 5PS Motoren gibt es bald bei Ebay fuer Nix.
> ...



So gesehen kann ich Dr nur beipflichten


----------



## Allrounder0872 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Raubangler
> 
> Dann darf man ab Sommer 15 Ps Motoren fahren, allerdings nicht mehr als 25 Km/h und 5 PS Motoren an Schlauchbooten nicht mehr bzw. nur noch mit Führerschein, weil man damit ja schneller fahren kann? #c
> 
> Langsam versteh ich garnichts mehr lol



Wo steht denn bitte das die Boote nicht schneller als 25kmh fahren dürfen??? Ich selber besitze keinen Schein bin aber auch der Meinung das es zu enormen Problemen dadurch kommen wird...


----------



## raubangler (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn bitte das die Boote nicht schneller als 25kmh fahren dürfen??? Ich selber besitze keinen Schein bin aber auch der Meinung das es zu enormen Problemen dadurch kommen wird...




Natuerlich fuehrt das zu enormen Problemen.
Aber alle Probleme lassen sich in Deutschland bekanntlich administrativ loesen.
Dann gibt es bald pro Boot eine Abnahme der moeglichen Geschwindigkeiten etc. etc.
Eine Kennzeichnungspflicht huscht vermutlich ebenso mit durch (hat der Seglerverband schon mal hintenrum versucht - gegen die eigenen Mitglieder).

Und am Ende stehen alle bloeder da als vorher.......

Fuer alle fuehrerscheinlosen 5PS Schlauchbootfahrer.....tausche einen alten 2PS Honda Langschaft gegen einen neuen 5PS Langschaft. Mindestens Yamaha oder Honda.


----------



## franja1 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das eigentliche Problem in Deutschland ist doch, dass so lange der Kopf geschüttelt wird, bis endlich ein Haar in der Suppe liegt ;-)


----------



## ulf (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Was wäre an einer Kennzeichnungspflicht, die ja auf Bundeswasserstraßen für die 5Pesser sowieso schon gilt, und eine Versicherungspflicht denn einzuwenden ?
Das Geplänkel der Walter Steinmeiers ist doch eh nur weil der Vorschlag von CDU/FDP gekommen ist, wirklich interessieren wird die das gar nicht .... 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## raubangler (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Was wäre an einer Kennzeichnungspflicht, die ja auf Bundeswasserstraßen für die 5Pesser sowieso schon gilt, und eine Versicherungspflicht denn einzuwenden ?
> ....



BINNEN - nicht 'Bundeswasserstraßen'!!!!

Was koennen wir denn im Seebereich dafuer, dass Ihr im Binnenbereich verarscht werdet?

Willst Du gleiche Verhaeltnisse fuer alle?
Willst Du unseren Regen haben?


----------



## ulf (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo Raubangler

Vielleicht solltest Du mal wieder in aller Ruhe angeln gehen, damit Du etwas entspannter wirst #h. 
Die Kennzeichnungs- und Versicherungspflicht fände ich trotzdem nicht verkehrt. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Samdeek (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Naja wir "Führerscheinlosen" mich eingeschlossen hoffen das es die 15 ps geben wird!
Aber wenn man sich das ganze anschaut und sieht wie der Regelwarn der deutschen wieder seinen lauf nimmt dann wird das bestimmt kein gutes Ende nehmen!
Zur Zeit Boot ins Wasser (Ostsee) 5ps hinter alles gut losfahren!
Bald erstmal zum Schifffahrtsamt Nummer beantragen dann noch die Vollkasko bei der Versicherung abschließen den Motor bei der Wasserschutz stempeln und verblomben lassen und alles in 4 facher Ausführung bei sich führen!
(nur so dahergesponnen)

Versichern sollte man sich zwar so oder so da immer mal was unvorhersehbares geschehen kann, schön wäre es trotzdem das es doch mal einfacher werden könnte als immer komplizierter!

Man liest immer und immerwieder das die Unfallzahlen steigen und alles schlimmer und schlechter wird!

Meine Erfahrungen sind da anders ich habe die 5 pser besser anlegen gesehen wie diejenigen die den Schein haben, dann bei der ausfahrt wer knallt mit Vollgas und 70 PS 3m an meinem Boot vorbei? ja richtig der mit dem Lappen!
Das sind zwar "Einzelfälle" aber damit möchte ich sagen das es immer Unfälle geben wird ob die nun einen Schein haben oder nicht!
Es ist doch nicht so das ich mir 15 ps nun hinten dran hänge und mein Hirn ausschalte!

Zur zeit Fahr ich gedrosselte 8 PS und bin damit richtig glücklich da ich nicht über jeden Schwarm fliege und dadurch Spotts entdecken konnte die ich mit 15 ps und Vollgas wohl nicht gesehen hätte!
Langsam hat auch gewisse Vorteile aber das kann dann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!
Wenn das dann so kommen sollte das 15 PS frei wären würde ich die auch nur nutzen um schnell in den Hafen zu kommen bei Problemen.
Wie schnell ist mal ein Drilling versenkt oder jemand ausgerutscht oder oder oder da ist man dann froh mit 25 oder 30  gen Hafen zu fahren anstelle mit 10 / 12 Km/h

Hoffen wir mal das es eine gute und EINFACHE Lösung geben wird die mal nicht dem REGELWARN unser Regierung zum erliegen kommt!

Gruß zusammen Denis


----------



## AAlfänger (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

|good:|good:|good:|good:





Samdeek schrieb:


> Naja wir "Führerscheinlosen" mich eingeschlossen hoffen das es die 15 ps geben wird!
> Aber wenn man sich das ganze anschaut und sieht wie der Regelwarn der deutschen wieder seinen lauf nimmt dann wird das bestimmt kein gutes Ende nehmen!
> Zur Zeit Boot ins Wasser (Ostsee) 5ps hinter alles gut losfahren!
> Bald erstmal zum Schifffahrtsamt Nummer beantragen dann noch die Vollkasko bei der Versicherung abschließen den Motor bei der Wasserschutz stempeln und verblomben lassen und alles in 4 facher Ausführung bei sich führen!
> ...


----------



## antonio (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

samdeek, was hast du gegen eine versicherungspflicht, nicht kasko sondern haftpflicht, einzuwenden?
das ist im interesse beider seiten, sowohl im interesse des versicherten als auch des geschädigten.

antonio


----------



## raubangler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



antonio schrieb:


> samdeek, was hast du gegen eine versicherungspflicht, nicht kasko sondern haftpflicht, einzuwenden?
> das ist im interesse beider seiten, sowohl im interesse des versicherten als auch des geschädigten.
> 
> antonio



versicherungspflicht?
waeren zuerst nicht die radfahrer dran?
und drachenfliegen am strand - ohne versicherung ein unding.


----------



## Samdeek (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

gegen eine haftpflicht garnichts und es ist auch ok wie ich es schon beschrieben hatte passiert schnell mal was


----------



## franja1 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

...eine Haftplicht Versicherung ist in Ordnung und liegt mit den ,,großen 15 PS" bei rund 30 Glocken im Jahr...je nach Anbieter


----------



## Hamburgspook (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Mann Mann Mann, mal ein wenig nachdenken, einmal im Hafen die 12 Mio. Yacht angedockt, dann wird man seines Lebens nicht mehr froh. So etwas geht schneller als man denkt. Versicherung muss schon sein.


----------



## gummibootangler (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:|good:


 
schreibt man regelwarn nicht regelwahn  sonst super

allerdings wird wohl eher die sommerzeit endlich abgeschafft
als das es einfacher wird

und deinen 6er kannst du verschenken dann teuer nen 15er kaufen nach 3jahren probezeit....wer weiß wat kommt
allein von der preissteigerung kannstn lappen machen
und darfst dann mit ner 15mtr jacht mit100000000000 ps
über die ostsee kacheln....

und umgestellt ist die sbf prüfung schon einfacher ist sie nicht


----------



## franja1 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@ gummibootangler...und umgestellt ist die sbf prüfung schon einfacher ist sie nicht... woher hast Du die Info? Bin trotz der 15 PS Gaudi dennoch drann den Schein zu machen.


----------



## gummibootangler (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

im i-net giebts alles


----------



## ulf (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



franja1 schrieb:


> @ gummibootangler...und umgestellt ist die sbf prüfung schon einfacher ist sie nicht... woher hast Du die Info? Bin trotz der 15 PS Gaudi dennoch drann den Schein zu machen.



Hallo

Hier http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/fuehrerscheininformationen/index.html findet Du recht aktuelle Infos zum Thema SB Führerschein.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## franja1 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@ ulf, danke für den Link, werd ich mal in ruhe durchlesen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## opus (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin



http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/art23655,722273

Das war sprichwörtlich......

DER FLIEGENDE HOLLÄNDER


----------



## Amigo-X (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

wat ne Diskusion..... in Dänemarkt, Norwegen, Schweden werben Angelbootvermieter mit 30,40,50,PS Booten FÜHRERSCHEINFREI ! Es gibt ne kurze Einweisung und gut. Was passiert ?  Nischt.... Da ist es eher schon Leichtsinn, mit soner untermotorisierten 5 PS Kiste auf der Ostsee unterwegs zu sein. Klar, Regeln gibt´s überall die sollte man schon kennen. Wir Menschen in Deutschland sind lange nicht so dumm wie unsere Regierungen von uns glauben.  Ich hab die SBF See und Binnen. Fahrschule und Prüfung fand auf ner riesen Barkasse mit 10 Personen an Bord statt. Nun darf ich vom Jetski bis zum Fischkutter usw. alles fahren, solange als Freizeitboot deklariert.... Meine Meinung  ist, weg mit der 5 PS Regel und die SBF freiwillig weil schon nicht verkehrt.  Ein Segelschein ist auch nicht Pflicht, wird aber freiwillig gemacht weil sinnvoll. Hier mal n Link:http://www.bcl-lahn.de/geltungsbereiche.htm


----------



## Schwingspitze (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo Boardie´s,
hier wird geschrieben und geschrieben #q
Was ist denn jetzt eigendlich der neuste Stand von diesem Thema#c
Könnte sich mal einer kurz und präziese dazu äußern.
Besten Dank von euch im vorraus.
Gruß Dete


----------



## ulf (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Hier http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/sportbootf_binv/__3.html und hier http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/sportbootfsv/__1.html ist immernoch von 3,68 kW die Rede. Auch bei ELWIS http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/fuehrerscheininformationen/index.html findet sich noch nichts offizielles.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Schwingspitze (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Danke Dir Ulf |wavey:
Gruß Dete


----------



## a.bu (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Also, hab gerade mal mit der oberen Dienststelle der Wasserschutzpolizei SH telefoniert. Dort hat mir ein wirklich freundlicher Beamter erklärt was an der 15PS Freigabe dran ist. Das ganze war eine Idee um den Tourismus in den Küstenländern zu fördern, die Betonung liegt auf Idee. Das Ganze ist durchgesickert und daraus wurde das die Freigabe kurz bevor steht...*dem ist aber nicht so*. Es gilt weiterhin und auf unabsehbare Zeit die 5 PS(an der Schraube) Klausel, alles andere ist fahren ohne Führerschein.
Schade hätte gerne was anderes berichtet aber so ist der Stand.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## mathei (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



a.bu schrieb:


> Also, hab gerade mal mit der oberen Dienststelle der Wasserschutzpolizei SH telefoniert. Dort hat mir ein wirklich freundlicher Beamter erklärt was an der 15PS Freigabe dran ist. Das ganze war eine Idee um den Tourismus in den Küstenländern zu fördern, die Betonung liegt auf Idee. Das Ganze ist durchgesickert und daraus wurde das die Freigabe kurz bevor steht...*dem ist aber nicht so*. Es gilt weiterhin und auf unabsehbare Zeit die 5 PS(an der Schraube) Klausel, alles andere ist fahren ohne Führerschein.
> Schade hätte gerne was anderes berichtet aber so ist der Stand.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


sehe ich nicht so. offizieller antrag im bundestag usw. was daraus wird ist ne andere sache.


----------



## franja1 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



a.bu schrieb:


> Also, hab gerade mal mit der oberen Dienststelle der Wasserschutzpolizei SH telefoniert. Dort hat mir ein wirklich freundlicher Beamter erklärt was an der 15PS Freigabe dran ist. Das ganze war eine Idee um den Tourismus in den Küstenländern zu fördern, die Betonung liegt auf Idee. Das Ganze ist durchgesickert und daraus wurde das die Freigabe kurz bevor steht...*dem ist aber nicht so*. Es gilt weiterhin und auf unabsehbare Zeit die 5 PS(an der Schraube) Klausel, alles andere ist fahren ohne Führerschein.
> Schade hätte gerne was anderes berichtet aber so ist der Stand.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



....auch ich habe mit der Dienststelle der Wasserschutzpolizei in HRO telefoniert..war auch sehr nett der Beamte und sagte...es wird in diesem Sommer kommen, genauen Tag wusste er nicht....es würde aber offiziell bekannt gegeben....also alles nur Spekulation.... 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Dirk471 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



franja1 schrieb:


> ....auch ich habe mit der Dienststelle der Wasserschutzpolizei in HRO telefoniert..war auch sehr nett der Beamte und sagte...es wird in diesem Sommer kommen, genauen Tag wusste er nicht....es würde aber offiziell bekannt gegeben....also alles nur Spekulation....
> 
> Gruß Jan


 Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, das mein Boot genug Dampf hat um wegzukommen wenn da einer auf mich zu kommt|bla:


----------



## franja1 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Dirk471 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, das mein Boot genug Dampf hat um wegzukommen wenn da einer auf mich zu kommt|bla:



..klar doch...da kannste dann endlich mal zeigen was für Dampf Dein Boot hat#6


----------



## findewas (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich habe auch Antwort bekommen, lest mal, interessant ist die Überschrift, scheint ein Aktenzeichen zu sein, oder:

_*Az.: L 23 - MG 272 Sportbootführerschein - Anheben der Grenze bis 11,3 KW*_


_Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.  

Eine verbindliche Neu-Regelung für das führerscheinfreie Fahren von 
Sportfahrzeugen gibt es noch nicht. Die vom Bundestag beschlossene
Aufforderung an die Bundesregierung, die Führerscheinfreigrenze zu
erhöhen (BT-Beschluss "Neue Impulse für die Sportbootschifffahrt")
wird derzeit im BMVBS geprüft. Genauere Angaben über Inhalt,
Auswirkungen und Inkrafttreten einer Neuregelung können noch nicht
veröffentlicht werden. Bis dahin bleibt es bei der gegenwärtigen
Regelung, wonach Sportboote mit einer Motorisierung bis zu 3,68 kW
führerscheinfrei geführt werden können.

Ich hoffe, ich kann Ihnen mit dieser Information weiterhelfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Im Auftrag

Katja Schulz 



Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung   
- Politische Planung und Kommunikation -
Referat L 23 - Bürgerservice, Besucherdienst
Invalidenstraße 44
10115 Berlin_


----------



## teddy- (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

na das ist doch seit langen mal ne klare auskunft

danke
gruß


----------



## opus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin

die wissen doch selber nicht was los ist  , wenn jetzt noch ein anderer schreiben würde käme bestimmt noch was anderes raus

mfg


----------



## teddy- (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

wichtig ist nur ob ja oder nein

gruß


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ruhig bleiben und hoffen |rolleyes die die mühlen mahlen langsam |uhoh:


----------



## mathei (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



teddy- schrieb:


> wichtig ist nur ob ja oder nein
> 
> gruß


 
genau so ist es #h


----------



## Wuemmehunter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Armes Bürokratenland Deutschland! Da beschließt der Bundestag etwas und die Behörden und/oder Bedenkenträger wollen das Gesetz einfach nicht umsetzen! Und jetzt noch diese bislang interne Information. Die Umsetzung dauert so lange, weil man noch überlegt, wie man umsetzt ohne wirklich umzusetzen. Neueste Variante: Man hebt die Führerscheingrenze auf 15 PS an, belegt die nicht Sportbootführerscheininhaber dafür aber mit einem Tempolimit. |uhohas nenn ich doch mal mit dem Arsch einreißen, was man mit den Händen aufgebaut hat. Über einen derart bürokratischen Schwachsinn kann ich nur noch (wenn er den so kommen sollte) mit dem Kopf schütteln. |gr:
Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## opus (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin


ist ja nur für die _Allgemeinheit wennsssssssss für sich selbst was gehen tut gehts schnelllllllllllllllllllllllller von heut auf morgen .

_


----------



## Don-Machmut (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Jemand den bericht gestern zufällig auf ostseewelle gehört im radio über die 15 ps reglung ???????????? habs leider nicht selber gehört würde mich aber interesieren mein Nachtbar sagte es soll jetzt zum 1.9. 2012 kommen ?????? weis jemand was darüber ????????


----------



## Wuemmehunter (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Genau das hat der Ramsauer gestern in der Passauer Neuen Presse von sich gegeben!  Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, ob die das endliuch über die Bühne bekommen.


----------



## mathei (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

nee nix gehört. auf deren seite und im netz ist auch nix zu finden.


----------



## offense80 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich habe es auf RSH gehört, es stimmt. Ab 01.09. soll es wohl in Kraft treten, und dann........Trommelwirbel.......TUSCH.....

OHNE GESCHWINDIGKEITSBEGRENZUNG VON 25 Km/h :vik:


----------



## HEIWO (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Jemand den bericht gestern zufällig auf ostseewelle gehört im radio über die 15 ps reglung ???????????? habs leider nicht selber gehört würde mich aber interesieren mein Nachtbar sagte es soll jetzt zum 1.9. 2012 kommen ?????? weis jemand was darüber ????????


 

Jo, das kam auf ffn auch

GR HW


----------



## mathei (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

na dann wird wohl was drann sein. auf so vielen sendern


----------



## elbetaler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Sparschwein geschlachtet (falls vorhanden), Integralhelm gekauft (Fahrtwind) und Sportsitze mit 3-Punkt-Gurten auf dem Boot montiert! Achtung liebe Händler, WIR KOMMEN, um die 15er zu holen!
Das Geschäft des Jahres!
...im Ernst, ich glaube es wird entspannt zugehen. Denn viele brauchen das nicht, bleiben lieber bei dem vorhandenen Motor. Oder können es sich auch nicht sofort finanziell leisten. Ich für meinen Teil habe auch keinen amerikanischen Ölmulti als Onkel, möchte aber mittelfristig den 15er haben. Man kauft übers Jahr soviel unnötigen Pranz, dann lieber mal auf ein Ziel hinarbeiten.
Für ausgedehnte Urlaube an fernen Zielen ist die Kohle ja auch meistens da. Dann vielleicht mal aussetzen und längerfristig ins Hobby investieren.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Don-Machmut (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

elbetaler Sparschwein geschlachtet (falls vorhanden), Integralhelm gekauft (Fahrtwind) und Sportsitze mit 3-Punkt-Gurten auf dem Boot montiert! Achtung liebe Händler, WIR KOMMEN, um die 15er zu holen!
Das Geschäft des Jahres!
...im Ernst, ich glaube es wird entspannt zugehen. Denn viele brauchen das nicht.

jo genau der meinung bin ich auch :q
und wen ich immer lese von wegen keine ahnung und so 90% von den leuten die bei uns nen schein haben die frag mall da hatt keiner nen plan und sieht heute durch!!!! das geben die meisten die erlich sind zu!!! und zum thema suff #q das genau wie mit dem auto darf auch keiner und die meisten fahren trotzdem #h


----------



## raubangler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

und der wichtigste satz:

_*"Zusätzliche Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen für führerscheinfreie  Sportboote werden nicht eingeführt", sagte ein Sprecher von  Bundesverkehrsminister Peter Ramsauer.
*_
sie wollten es, wussten aber nicht, wie sie es umsetzen sollen....
da hat deutschland einmal einfach nur schwein gehabt.:vik:


----------



## Slider17 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ja so ein Bericht stand auch nun bei uns in der Lübecker Nachrichten.

Ab 1.9.2012 soll die Führerscheinpflicht erst ab 15 PS gelten, allerdings ein Mindestalter ist laut Bericht von 16 Jahren angegeben.


----------



## gummibootangler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

nen 15ps 4tkt wiegt satte 50kg ,da bleib ich doch bei meiner 6ps zwiebackfräse 20kg+80kg luftboot um schnellmal zu angeln alles andere würde für mich trailer slipprampe oder am besten gleichnen liegeplatz bedeuten


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news3...rscheinpflicht-fuer-Sportboote-bis-15-PS.html


Gruß Toxe


----------



## mathei (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news3...rscheinpflicht-fuer-Sportboote-bis-15-PS.html
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe


 
also sollen abgeschlossen sein.ok
fazit: es wird kommen. solange füsse still halten#h


----------



## Samdeek (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

jup und wie hier berichtet wird wohl ab September
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Sportboote-bald-frei-fuer-alle-article6620711.html


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

so wies jetzt aussieht greift die reglung erst 2013.


http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/fuehrerscheininformationen/index.html


----------



## findewas (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

*Führerscheininformationen*

*Angestrebte Neuregelung der Führerscheinregelung in der Sportschifffahrt*
 Für die Führerscheinfreiheit bei motorisierten Sportbooten bis 11,03 kW  wird künftig für den Binnen- und Seebereich einheitlich ein  Mindestalter von 16 Jahren eingeführt, so dass im Binnenbereich bis 15  Meter Länge und im Seebereich längenunabhängig künftig führerscheinfrei  ein Sportboot ab 16 Jahren geführt werden darf, sofern die Motorleistung  an der Propellerwelle des Sportbootes nicht mehr als 11,03 kW (15 PS) beträgt und keine gewerbsmäßige Nutzung stattfindet.
 Die für die Neuregelung erforderlichen Verordnungsänderungen werden  voraussichtlich im September 2012 abgeschlossen sein. Faktisch greifen  die neuen Regelungen daher erst für die kommende Wassersportsaison 2013.
 Einsteiger in den Wassersport, die ab der Saison 2013 ohne  Sportbootführerschein erste Erfahrungen auf dem Wasser erwerben möchten,  haben die Möglichkeit, auf freiwilliger Basis praxisorientierte  Einsteigerkurse zu belegen, in denen rudimentäre Grundkenntnisse in  Theorie und Praxis vermittelt werden sollen. 

_
_
*[FONT=&quot]Na, ich interpretiere das so, dass die Umsetzung der Neuregelung bis in den Herbst 2012 gehen wird - bis die Verordnung durch ist - man geht dann sicher von der Saison 2013 (Freie Fahrt für 15PS) aus für die "Normalo"-Bootsfahrer, ein Angler bleibt länger -zeitlich gesehen - auf dem Wasser, oder?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
_[FONT=&quot]Spannende Sache, das ganze...[/FONT]_
_Gruß
Micha
_


----------



## franja1 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

wieder mal eine ganz klare Sache...so eindeutig und leicht verständlich..so richtig deutsch ebend...


----------



## mathei (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



franja1 schrieb:


> wieder mal eine ganz klare Sache...so eindeutig und leicht verständlich..so richtig deutsch ebend...


 
ich sags dir. einfach ohne worte. #d entweder man will oder will nicht. was dauert daran so lange nur. warscheinlich muß noch der papst seinen segen geben.


----------



## franja1 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ich sags dir. einfach ohne worte. #d entweder man will oder will nicht. was dauert daran so lange nur. warscheinlich muß noch der papst seinen segen geben.



...könnte auch sein...egal kann mir ein süffisantes lächeln nicht verkneifen


----------



## angel-daddy (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Und nochmal, ich finde es gut! Diesen Prüfungswahn gibt es nur in unserem Land, sonst nirgendwo......

LG Martin


----------



## mathei (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Und nochmal, ich finde es gut! Diesen Prüfungswahn gibt es nur in unserem Land, sonst nirgendwo......
> 
> LG Martin


denke das haben wir auf den ersten seiten geklärt. da hat hat jeder seine eigene meinung.
meine meinung: ostsee ja, binnen nein


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Und nun das beste, stand gestern in der Koblenzer Rheinzeitung: die Regelung wird _*NICHT*_ für den Rhein gelten...


----------



## franja1 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

...die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel...


----------



## Don-Machmut (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

immer ruhig bleiben für mich list sich das so wens abgeschlossen ist im septemder wirds auch schon 2012 ab september gelten mit dem Faktisch greifen 2013 ist doch normall weil für die meisten ist doch die segel und boots saison vorbei ab september mall von den richtigen anglern abgesehen :vik: da wirds erst interesant mit mutti esox grins


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

So, ich komm grad vom WSA Koblenz um ein Boot anzumelden und hab dann grad mal nachgefragt.

Dieses Jahr wird das wohl nix mehr mit der Freigabe und es wird auch so sein das die 15PS-Regelung wg. der starken Berufsschifffahrt nicht auf dem Rhein gelten wird.


----------



## Hechtpaule (7. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Die Sache scheint jetzt durch zu sein - lt. Berliner Kurier ab 01.09.2012

http://www.berliner-kurier.de/kiez-...-leichtmatrosen-kommen-,7169128,16817858.html

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Nicht immer den Zeitungen glauben, solange kein Gesetz vorliegt, solange gilt da überhgaupt nichts.....

Das wurde schon so oft angekündigt.....


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Schon jemand was neues gehört ?????


----------



## mathei (21. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

nö nix gehört


----------



## Matze 28 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moinsen.. http://www.ndr.de/regional/schleswig-holstein/bootsstreit101.html  glaube dieser Link ist etwas Handfester.  

Gruss matze

PS: Habe den Link gepostet, weil der mit aktuellem Datum ist.


----------



## ulf (28. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo

Das mit dem Einsteigerschein finde ich ne prima Idee. Wenn so etwas hier angeboten würde, wäre es mir den Hunni schon wert.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## bedalo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Moin moin,
mir ist leider immer noch nicht klar, ob diese Neuregelung nun morgen in Kraft tritt oder nicht! :/


----------



## franja1 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



bedalo schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> mir ist leider immer noch nicht klar, ob diese Neuregelung nun morgen in Kraft tritt oder nicht! :/



...wäre es morgen in Kraft getreten, wäre bestimmt schon eine neue Info raus ...


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

jo genau so sehe ich das auch #h kommt alles nur davon weil wir von idioten regiert werden die nichts auf die reihe bekommen auser sich die taschen von unseren steuergeldern vollzuraffen|rolleyes


----------



## Hechtpaule (31. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Gibt nix Neues - auf der Seite vom Wasserschutz steht nach wie vor diese Meldung:




_*



			!!! NEU !!!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*_


> *Führerscheinpflicht bei Sportbooten (Anhebung der PS-Grenze von 5 auf 15 PS)* _*!!! NEU !!!*_
> 
> Bundesweit und in Berlin ist auf Binnenwasserstraßen eine Fahrerlaubnis  für das Führen von Sportbooten mit Antriebsmaschine, deren größte  Nutzleistung mehr als 3,68 kW beträgt, erforderlich.
> Die Bundesregierung hat vor, die PS-Grenze für die Führerscheinpflicht  bei Sportbooten von 5 (3,68 kW) auf 15 PS (11,4 kW) anzuheben.
> ...



Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## bedalo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ok, danke für die schnellen antworten!
schönes wochenende!


----------



## Trollmaster (13. September 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo!
Hat,schon jemand was neues gehört?   Mfg. Olaf


----------



## Franky (13. September 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Nach wie vor: Planung der Umsetzung im September. Siehe http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/fuehrerscheininformationen/index.html
und http://www.sportbootschulen.de/service/aktuelles/34.html


----------



## Don-Machmut (13. September 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

na das halte ich für ein gerücht das sie das noch auf die reihe bekommen #q


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. September 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Habe meinen Bootsdealer gestern gefragt. Der behauptet, die neue Regelung tritt am 01.10.2012 in Kraft. Er hat die Info vom Suzuki Großhändler bzw Hersteller. Die fahren jetzt schon die Produktion der fünfzehner hoch. Die sollten es eigendlich auch als erstes Wissen, wolln ja ordentlich verkaufen.

Wenn es wirklich so ist wie behauptet, dann wirds ja doch noch was dieses Jahr:vik:


----------



## Forellendavid (13. September 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo !!!!!!!

Da ich es auch nicht mehr abwarten kann, hier mein Senf :vik:

Laut persönlicher Auskunft vom Verkehrsministerium wurden wohl noch kleine "Änderungen" vorgenommen über die man sich nicht so leicht einigen konnte. Es wird tatsächlich damit gerechnet das es bis 1 Oktober im Bundesgeneralanzeiger veröffentlicht wird. 

Am 17.09. ist die nächste Veröffentlichung !! Einfach mal googlen !!!! Es muß erst da drinn stehen dann ist es rechtskräftig. Aber bisher sieht alles nach 1 Oktober aus !!!!!!! (eventuell auch schon am 17.09) Immer mal nachschauen im A.-Anzeiger !!! (ist online verfügbar)

Gruß David


----------



## Trollmaster (14. September 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten,mal sehen wie lange die da oben noch brauchen.    Mfg. Olaf


----------



## Forellendavid (14. September 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hier noch eine Kopie der Mail !

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXXXX ,  dieses wird möglich sein, sobald die entsprechenden Verordnungen im Bundesgesetzblatt (www.bgbl.de) veröffentlicht wurden. Wir rechnen damit, dass dieses Anfang Oktober der Fall sein wird.  Gruß  XXXXXXXXXXXX Dipl.-Oec. Wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter / Büroleiter

xxxxxxxxxxxxx, MdB Platz der Republik 1 11011 Berlin


----------



## allegoric (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Im BGBL steht noch nischt drin, ist ja für den 1.10. auch noch nicht verfügbar. Man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## franja1 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



allegoric schrieb:


> Im BGBL steht noch nischt drin, ist ja für den 1.10. auch noch nicht verfügbar. Man darf gespannt sein...



Vielleicht war ja der* 01.10.2013 *gemeint|supergri


----------



## derporto (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das klingt alles in allem schonmal vielversprechend.

Die Frage ist nur (z.B. für mich als Nicht-Bootsbesitzer), inwieweit und wie schnell die Verleiher auf das neue Gesetz reagieren. Ich nehme an, die Umstellung auf 15 PS wird hier eher schleppend vorangehen, neue Motoren werden aufgrund der Gesetzesumstellung wohl nicht von heute auf morgen gekauft und montiert. 

Ich denke eher, dass 5-PS-Motoren, die sowieso den Geist aufgegeben haben, durch 15 PS-Neukauf ersetzt werden. Mit einer flächendeckenden Verfügbarkeit im Verleih rechne ich erst innerhalb eines Zeitraums von 1-2 Jahren, evtl. auch länger.

Oder aber es wird massiver Profit daraus geschlagen, die 5-PS-Boote weiterhin für ca. 10 € pro Stunde angeboten und die 15-PS-Boote dann für 20 € oder dergleichen. Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

naja schauen wir mall Das nächste BGBl. I Nr. 46 erscheint am 08.10.2012
Umfang: 32 Seiten #c
hab aber so sachen munkeln gehört das es vor 2013 nichts mehr werden soll |bla:


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Jaja, der 08.10. .... Heute haben wa den 09.10. und nüscht konnten wa lesen... **scheixxe**


----------



## Trollmaster (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Auf unsere Oberen Herren, ist doch immer wieder verlass|smash:.
Mfg. Olaf     (Ps.immer das Gleiche)


----------



## ashtray (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo zusammen!
Bin eben erst auf euer Thema gestoßen!

Naja hier steht mal nix drin ... ich konnte zumindest mal nix finden !


----------



## opus (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moin


das habe ich heute erstbekommen auf meiner nachfrage was nun ist


[FONT=&quot]auch  wir warten ungeduldig darauf, dass dieses täglich geschehen wird. Mehr  kann ich Ihnen leider auch nicht sagen. Es liegt nicht in unserer Hand.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ich  nehme Sie aber gerne in meinen Email Verteiler mit auf, dann bekommen  Sie von mir automatisch eine Email, sobald die Umsetzung erfolgt ist.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mit der Bitte um noch ein wenig Geduld[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß[/FONT]


----------



## RibnitzerJung (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich kann dieser Umstellung absolut nix abgewinnen, sollte sie denn kommen... |uhoh:

Jedes Jahr erlebe ich wieder und wieder Urlauber und Angler, die schon mit ihrem 5 PS Motor fahren wie bekloppt, IM SCHMALEN FAHRWASSER ANKERN!!!! Oder sich an Fahrwassertonnen festbinden und als Anker benutzen, die keine Ahnung von Seeverkehrszeichen haben und der gleichen... gerade im Binnen bereich gibt es da ja noch ein oder zwei sachen mehr zu beachten. und wer sich ein boot mit motor leisten kann/will, sollte auch was für die SBF-Prüfung übrige haben, kostet ja nicht die Welt... jeder, der auf dem Wasser motorisert unterwegs sein möchte, sollte dem entsprechend auch einen schein machen... Nicht zuletzt, weil man mit einem 15 PS Motor und dem richtigen Boot auf gute 40 km/h kommen kann, wenn man dann keine Ahnung hat, kann das schon schlecht ausgehen... 

Also ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob das gut geht! #q


----------



## fishing-bull-wob (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Egal wieviel PS, jeder der ein motorisiertes Boot fährt, sollte auch einen Führerschein machen, denn es ist egal, wieviel PS ich habe, die Schifffahrtszeichen, Betonnungen, Bojen, Huptöne usw. usw. sollte jeder deuten und erkennen müssen. Alles andere endet chaotisch.


----------



## Tommi74 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Sportboote-bald-frei-fuer-alle-article6620711.html

mehr infos finde ich nicht 
:-(


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



fishing-bull-wob schrieb:


> Egal wieviel PS, jeder der ein motorisiertes Boot fährt, sollte auch einen Führerschein machen, denn es ist egal, wieviel PS ich habe, die Schifffahrtszeichen, Betonnungen, Bojen, Huptöne usw. usw. sollte jeder deuten und erkennen müssen. Alles andere endet chaotisch.




Oder alternativ so eine Art Bootsbibel dabei haben, wo z.b. die wichtigsten dinge abgebildet und beschrieben sind, ist jedenfalls besser als total unwissend auf dem Wasser rumschippern.

Von der ganzen Prüfungstheorie braucht man sowiso nur einen kleinen Teil, der Rest wird eh vergessen.

man kann ja nicht alles wissen, aber man sollte wissen wo es steht.


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

also ich sach mall wie immer 95 % der leute die hir nen boots lappen see haben sehen alle nicht durch und dürften hir nicht unterwegs sein wen mann so mache leute reden hört  selbst meinen kolegen die erst vor 5 jahren nen schein gemacht haben sagen selber das sie garnicht durchsehen #d !!!  auserdem die meisten die hir mit nem gedrosselten motor durch die gegend fahren haben alle den motor entdrosselt und sind mit 8 oder mehr ps unterwegs #h von daher schafft den lappen bis 40 ps oder mehr ab bringt sowieso nichts #q ist immer noch besser und sicherer mit 15 ps alls mit 5 auf der ostsee !! schaut euch doch mall die ganzen verrückten mit ihrem seelenverkäufer an das nen ich wirklich unvernünftig #h


----------



## lausi97 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



fishing-bull-wob schrieb:


> Egal wieviel PS, jeder der ein motorisiertes Boot fährt, sollte auch einen Führerschein machen, denn es ist egal, wieviel PS ich habe, die Schifffahrtszeichen, Betonnungen, Bojen, Huptöne usw. usw. sollte jeder deuten und erkennen müssen. Alles andere endet chaotisch.




Wieso?Ich fahre schon seit 20 Jahren ohne Führerschein Auto,hab noch keinen Unfall,kein Knöllchen und ne Oma hab ich auch noch nicht umgesemmelt.:q:q:q:q

Fakt ist,ob mit oder ohne Schein,wenn mich die Betonnung,Bojen und Schifffahrtszeichen null jucken,ist`s egal ob 5,15 oder 250Ps.Nur 15pS sind m.M. sicherer.

#hlausi


----------



## mathei (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

egal was kommt ich bleibe bei meiner meinung.
binnen 15 ps nein, ostsee ja.
ich habe binnen und kann nur k.tzen was da alles unterwegs ist. bei binnen sag ich sogar nicht mal 5 ps sollte erlaubt sein. ist der reine wahnsinn was da teilweise abgeht. da fahren leute mit nem mietboot los, die noch nie auf dem wasser waren. also mit null ahnung.


----------



## Schokoladenhai (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ich könnte auch jedes mal den anker nach diesen Leuten werfen.... 
Die können doch gerne fahren, aber dann doch bitte nicht so als wären sie allein unterwegs


----------



## Hoscheck (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

wenn man manche Leute hier so hört könnte man denken sie sind schon mit 20-jähriger Fahrpraxis und allwissend auf die Welt gekommen.
Könnte es wohl sein das es Menschen gibt die erst einmal mit nem führerscheinfreiem Boot testen wollen ob das Boot-fahren überhaupt was für sie ist,bevor sie den Schein machen.

Übrigens ich werde im Frühjahr (trotz evtl. bevorstehender 15 PS-Regelung) den Schein machen,weil ich der Meinung bin das es besser ist wenn man Bescheid weis.Aber mir grault es schon vor meinen ersten selbstständigen Touren, ich werd sicher sofort als so ein 15-PS Anfängertyp abgestempelt.

Also Leute denkt mal drüber nach wie eure ersten Fahrten waren!!!!

Gruß


----------



## LenSch (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Was ist denn z.B . mit den Leuten die den Sportmotorboot See haben, aber nur 2,3 mal im Jahr auf Binnen gewässern unterwegs sind???
Sollten die auch keine 15PS in Binnengewässern fahren dürfen?


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

muha neues spiel neues glück wer will wer will wer hat noch nicht #d Das nächste BGBl. I Nr. 47 erscheint am 16.10.2012
Umfang: 24 Seiten


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



LenSch schrieb:


> Was ist denn z.B . mit den Leuten die den Sportmotorboot See haben, aber nur 2,3 mal im Jahr auf Binnen gewässern unterwegs sind???
> Sollten die auch keine 15PS in Binnengewässern fahren dürfen?


 
Umgekehrt ja genau so.


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



LenSch schrieb:


> Was ist denn z.B . mit den Leuten die den Sportmotorboot See haben, aber nur 2,3 mal im Jahr auf Binnen gewässern unterwegs sind???
> Sollten die auch keine 15PS in Binnengewässern fahren dürfen?



doch die leute sollten es dürfen. da kann man gewisse vorrausetzungen erahnen.
wie auch immer, alles bekommt man eh nicht unter einem hut.
so kann man nur auf die vernunft der kapitäne hoffen. die meisten sind es ja auch.


----------



## Palerado (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich finde die neue Regelung gut. Ich war mal mit 5 PS auf der Ostsee und das war bei aufkommendem Wind echt nicht witzig. 15 PS hätten uns da wesentlich schneller in den Hafen gebracht.

Seit ein paar Monaten habe ich meinen Schein. Nur boot fahren kann ich immer noch nicht, aber wenigstens darf ich es jetzt. Die Fahrpraxis werde ich vielleicht nie bekommen, da ich 500km vom Meer entfernt wohne


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Palerado schrieb:


> Ich finde die neue Regelung gut. Ich war mal mit 5 PS auf der Ostsee und das war bei aufkommendem Wind echt nicht witzig. 15 PS hätten uns da wesentlich schneller in den Hafen gebracht.
> 
> Seit ein paar Monaten habe ich meinen Schein. Nur boot fahren kann ich immer noch nicht, aber wenigstens darf ich es jetzt. Die Fahrpraxis werde ich vielleicht nie bekommen, da ich 500km vom Meer entfernt wohne



Herzliche Grüße ins Lipperland!

Wo hast du denn in der Gegend den Schein gemacht?


----------



## brumiede (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

moen.|bla: ,
.kapitäne der ostsee. ;+, es ist doch egahl ob 5 ps oder 20-30- oder mehr  wenn man damit nicht vernünftig umgeht#c
|gr:, erebnis auf der ostsee fehmarn klausdorf habe mit einen kollegen auf dorsch geschlept 5ps schlauchboot #h                        
da kam einer mit ein 60 ps schlauchboot mit voller fahrt so das ich dachte er wolle mich rammen fur dan so dicht an mir forbei so das er von meinen kollegen die die angel aus der hand ris und meinen wobbler war auch weg :r und weg war er#c
 schaden 150,€,:r, das dazu op mit schein oder ohne rüppel 
gibt es überall,#q


----------



## ihle76 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

In Norwegen wird es abgeschaft das man Führerscheinfrei mit Booten von mehr als (weiß nicht genau wieviel PS und bestimmte Größe) fahren darf,der Sicherheit wegen und die dummen Deutschen erhöhen die erlaubte PS Zahl die man Führerscheinfrei fahren darf. Da sieht man wieder das die kein Verstand haben da oben.Ich finde es verkehrt.


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



brumiede schrieb:


> moen.|bla: ,
> .kapitäne der ostsee. ;+, es ist doch egahl ob 5 ps oder 20-30- oder mehr wenn man damit nicht vernünftig umgeht#c
> |gr:, erebnis auf der ostsee fehmarn klausdorf habe mit einen kollegen auf dorsch geschlept 5ps schlauchboot #h
> da kam einer mit ein 60 ps schlauchboot mit voller fahrt so das ich dachte er wolle mich rammen fur dan so dicht an mir forbei so das er von meinen kollegen die die angel aus der hand ris und meinen wobbler war auch weg :r und weg war er#c
> ...


 
bitte nicht böse gemeint. schreibe bitte deinen text in word von micro. der korrigiert umsonnst deinen text. #h
nach 5 x lesen weiss ich aber was du meinst.


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ihle76 schrieb:


> In Norwegen wird es abgeschaft das man Führerscheinfrei mit Booten von mehr als (weiß nicht genau wieviel PS und bestimmte Größe) fahren darf,der Sicherheit wegen und die dummen Deutschen erhöhen die erlaubte PS Zahl die man Führerscheinfrei fahren darf. Da sieht man wieder das die kein Verstand haben da oben.Ich finde es verkehrt.


 
wie jetzt ? was wird da abgeschafft ? kläre mal bitte auf.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> wie jetzt ? was wird da abgeschafft ? kläre mal bitte auf.



Nach 1980 geborene dürfen nur noch bis 25 PS führerscheinfrei tuckern.


----------



## Dieter1952 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

http://www.norwegen.no/News_and_eve...e/Obligatorisch-Bootfuhrerschein-in-Norwegen/

_Teilweise auch verständlich. Wenn ich da an einige Kids denke die mit Papas 150 PS Boot Rennen fahren._


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nach 1980 geborene dürfen nur noch bis 25 PS führerscheinfrei tuckern.


 
aber das ist doch nicht neu. das ist doch so ?
man hatte ich schiss. |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ist in der Tat nichts Neues- aber was anders wär in letzter Zeit nicht und es ist auch nichts in Vorbereitung.


----------



## antonio (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ihle76 schrieb:


> In Norwegen wird es abgeschaft das man Führerscheinfrei mit Booten von mehr als (weiß nicht genau wieviel PS und bestimmte Größe) fahren darf,der Sicherheit wegen und die dummen Deutschen erhöhen die erlaubte PS Zahl die man Führerscheinfrei fahren darf. Da sieht man wieder das die kein Verstand haben da oben.Ich finde es verkehrt.




nicht wegen der "dummen deutschen touris", sondern wegen der norwegischen jugend wurde der bootsführerschein in norge eingeführt.
weil eben die jugend es dort auf dem wasser zunehmend so gemacht hat wie es die jugend in anderen ländern mit pkw a la gti etc auf der straße macht.
und dann guck auch mal ab wann man dort den schein braucht 25ps und/oder 7m sowie ab dem 01.01.1980 geborene.
da ist der deutsche vorschlag noch weit darunter.

antonio


----------



## RibnitzerJung (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Könnte es wohl sein das es Menschen gibt die erst einmal mit nem führerscheinfreiem Boot testen wollen ob das Boot-fahren überhaupt was für sie ist,bevor sie den Schein machen.
> 
> Gruß



das ist ja auch überhaupt kein Problem. jeder, der keinen schein hat, kann mit jemandem der einen hat rausfahren und so viel testen wie er will, DENN: der steuermann braucht keinen schein, es muss nur ein schiffsführer an bord sein, der einen hat! :m

und wie ich bereits erwähnt habe bin ich der meinung, jeder der motorisiert auf dem wasser unterwegs sein will, sollte einen schein haben, dann stellt sich auch nicht die frage, ob 5 ps sicher genug sind auf ostsee und co... weil, selbst für 5 ps bräuchte man einen schein.... ist wie gesagt meine meinung... das wäre für alle sicherererererer...


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ist ja alles gut und schön , aber unsere Meinungen ob ohne oder mit Schein Interressiert Die da oben nicht .Denn Die entscheiden das und da ist das völlig egal wie viel sich hier für und gegen die neue Regelung aussprechen . Macht keinen Sinn über Dinge zu diskutieren  die man sowieso nicht ändern kann .


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig- Bedenken und Vorbehalte bezüglich Ausnahmen von der Regelung sind schon vorgetragen bzw berücksichtigt worden:

So ist z.B. schon raus, dass es für den Rhein als Wasserstrasse, die für den internationalen Güterverkehr von hoher Bedeutung ist, KEINE Freigabe für mehr als 3,68kw geben wird.

Ebenso wird es zu der Einführung eines Mindestalters (16) für das fahren mit motorisierten Kleinfahrzeugen auf Seeschiffahrtsstrassen und Küstengewässern geben--- die Kids der Yachties, die bislang mit Papas Tender in den Yachthäfen und vor den Stränden umher gepeest sind, proben schon den Zwergenaufstand.

Also so ein wenig Verstand darf man den entscheidenden Herrschaften schon unterstellen.


----------



## franja1 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Ist ja alles gut und schön , aber unsere Meinungen ob ohne oder mit Schein Interressiert Die da oben nicht .Denn Die entscheiden das und da ist das völlig egal wie viel sich hier für und gegen die neue Regelung aussprechen . Macht keinen Sinn über Dinge zu diskutieren  die man sowieso nicht ändern kann .



ganz meine Meinung, es interessiert doch jetzt nur noch das Datum - Beginn der Regelung...bin grad aus Norge zurück und immer noch das Geeier ob Schein oder nicht#d


----------



## Sola (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hi , ich meine gehört zu haben das es in Brandenburg schon gilt . 
Also mit 15 PS zu fahren , stimmts oder stimmts nicht ?
Und wie sieht es in M-V aus?
Weiß da jemand etwas genaues?


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

@ Sola

bei uns in m-v gilt noch garnichts dienstag kommt ein neues bgbi raus da könnte es veröffentlicht werden was ich aber nicht glaube #d


----------



## antonio (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Sola schrieb:


> Hi , ich meine gehört zu haben das es in Brandenburg schon gilt .
> Also mit 15 PS zu fahren , stimmts oder stimmts nicht ?
> Und wie sieht es in M-V aus?
> Weiß da jemand etwas genaues?



auf der müritz als beispiel gibts ne ausnahmeregel.

antonio


----------



## Sola (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das beste ist wohl wenn mann sich bei der örtlichen Wasserschutzpolizei informiert .
Die müssen es ja wissen.


----------



## ryboorrro (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Im Boote Heft 10, Seite 61 bei dem 15PS Außenbordertest steht folgendes:

....Zitat aus dem Artikel   :_Ab dem 1.10.2012 darf man ohne Schein mit 15 PS unterwegs sein...._


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Redaktion hier gründlich recherchiert hat, bevor sie so was öffentlich verbreitet.


----------



## knaacki2000 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Zitat Hamburger Abendblatt vom letzten Samstag:
Neue Regelung gilt ab 01.01.2013


----------



## 63°Nord (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

vieleicht mal hier nachfragen. Die wissen es sicherlich genau. http://www.das-vierte.de/no_cache/programm/detail/ansicht/16808/das_vierte_lebensberatung.html


----------



## mathei (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

die spannung steigt.


----------



## GeorgeB (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ryboorrro schrieb:


> Im Boote Heft 10, Seite 61 bei dem 15PS Außenbordertest steht folgendes:
> 
> ....Zitat aus dem Artikel   :_Ab dem 1.10.2012 darf man ohne Schein mit 15 PS unterwegs sein...._
> 
> ...



Davon kann man ganz sicher nicht ausgehen. Schon oft hat sich bei Gesetzen in letzter Minute etwas geändert, oder es haben sich Verzögerungen ergeben.

Egal was vorher geschrieben oder spekuliert wird: Gesetze gelten erst dann, wenn sie offiziell in den entsprechenden Gesetzesblättern verkündet werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

......schrieb es und hat recht!#6


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

jo leute ab heute ist es offiziel durch steht im neuen bgbl drinne :k wurde heute veröffentlicht #h und gildet ab heute am tage der veröffentlichung


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hier der Link!


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ja cool! 
Nur die Rheinanlieger sind "reingefallen", aber das war ja schon im Vorfeld klar...


----------



## Seeringler (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

:l:l:l


----------



## RibnitzerJung (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

#q:r|krach:


----------



## Silvio.i (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich brauche für mein Schlauchboot ein 5PS-Motor. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Preisverfall auf ebay.


----------



## zanderman111 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

cool...


----------



## Kräftig (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

na endlich! wurde auch echt mal Zeit...|rolleyes:g


----------



## Frieder (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich brauche für mein Schlauchboot ein 5PS-Motor. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Preisverfall auf ebay.



Ich kann Dir nen 6 PS Honda 4-takt LS AB anbieten für schlappe 980,- €, incl. Tank und Schlauch.


----------



## ulf (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich wünsche allen Freizeitkapitänen mit den 10 PS mehr am Heck viel Spaß. 
Schön, dass sich das Gesetzt gegen diese ganzen Unkenrufe durchgesetzt hat. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich brauche für mein Schlauchboot ein 5PS-Motor. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Preisverfall auf ebay.



Dafür werden dann die 10 - 15 PS-Maschinen deutlich teurer werden...|uhoh::g


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Tun sich mit 15 PS jetzt neue Horizonte auf? Dann gratuliere ich neben Honda, Yamaha und Co. natürlich auch all denjenigen. Ansonsten freue ich mich auf einen Heimbringer zum Schleuderpreis und bin froh, dass mir das alles egal sein kann...

Tight Lines!


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Franky schrieb:


> Dafür werden dann die 10 - 15 PS-Maschinen deutlich teurer werden...|uhoh::g


 
Jo und wer schlau ist macht aus seinen 6 Ps ca.10Ps.

Die meisten 6 Ps lassen sich ohne größere Probleme auf ca.10Ps erhöhen,dat spart ne menge Geld.


#h


----------



## nitronic88 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Jau so hab ich das nämlich auch gemacht.... aus 6 ps mach 10.... jetzt auch ganz offiziell 

neuer vergaser, dichtung raus fertig


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Genial! Endlich kann ich ganz wie in Norwegen auch an der heimischen Küste mit dem Bootchen raus und das ganz ohne hunderte € für eine Prüfung rauszuwerfen. Das ich in diesem Land sowas noch erleben darf .
Jetzt müsste als nächstes nur noch der Fischereischein fallen. 
Ist für mich zwar zu spät weil ich mir diese sinnfreie Prüfung noch antun musste aber zukünftige Generationen würden sich freuen.


----------



## nitronic88 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

naja auch wenn offtopic,...
so ein Fischerischein ist auf jedenfall sinnvoll... nur was da alles so gelehrt wird ist praxisuntauglich....

man sollte das alles mal reformieren und auch so sachen lehren wie:
-wie töte ich schnell und schmerzlos einen fisch
-wie nehme ich ihn aus
-c&r thematik
-sinn und zweck von schaufenster-entnahme:nur fische eines bestimmten größenbereihs (gewässerabhängig)

und so weiter


----------



## kawatoni (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wie verhält sich das denn in den Niederlanden? Darf ich als deutscher Bürger in NL mit 15PS fahren?|kopfkrat


----------



## Lenger06 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Darf ich mich vorstellen...Gewinner der goldenen Arschkarte 2012...hab mir mit nem Kollegen extra schon vor Monaten, als wir von der Änderung erfahren haben einen 15 PS Motor günstig bei Ebay besorgt... nur leider wollten wir auf dem Rhein fahren.. Naja Führerschein wollte ich dann eh noch machen Binnen + See...auch wegen Norwegen...jetzt muss ich halt ein bisschen früher wie geplant die Schulbank drücken...

Hab ich kein Problem mit...wie gesagt war eh geplant...aber verstehen muss man das trotzdem nicht oder was am Rhein anders sein soll wie auf Elbe, Weser, Main oder Donau...ganz unkompliziert kann Deutschland dann halt doch nicht...|rolleyes


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit...wie gesagt war eh geplant...aber verstehen muss man das trotzdem nicht oder was am Rhein anders sein soll wie auf Elbe, Weser, Main oder Donau...ganz unkompliziert kann Deutschland dann halt doch nicht...|rolleyes



An Deutschland scheint es nicht zu liegen, denn als Grund werden "internationale Vorgaben" aufgezeigt - WELCHE das aber sein sollen, hab ich noch nicht finden können...


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen wie es mit dem Bodensee und den jetzt freien 15 PS aussieht ?
Man hat mir gerade diese Frage gestellt und ich finde keine Antwort.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Der Bodensee so wie ich grad erfahren habe bleibt auch bei 5 PS.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## iltis05 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Diskriminierung !


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Der Bodensee so wie ich grad erfahren habe bleibt auch bei 5 PS.
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Alles andere hätte mich auch stark verwundert. Dort wird ja nicht einmal der "normale" Binnen-Motorschein anerkannt (auch nicht vorübergehensweise für "Touristen"), wie ich schon selbst erfahren musste...

PS: es sind übrigens stolze 6 PS dort


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Franky schrieb:


> PS: es sind übrigens stolze 6 PS dort





Wat ... fette 6 PS... 

Na dann brauchen die da och keene 15 


duck und wech ....


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Dafür gibbet ja von Yammi den 8B Motor- der wurde einfach mit nem kleineren Vergaserdüsen auf 6PS gedrosselt...

...oder, wie bei mir, mit größeren Düsen auf knapp über 10 gepusht.

Ich habe aber alle SBF und SKS- von daher völlig Wumpe

Der geht demnächst in die Bucht- oder erst im Frühjahr.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



kawatoni schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das denn in den Niederlanden? Darf ich als deutscher Bürger in NL mit 15PS fahren?|kopfkrat


 

Wenn die Niederländischen Gesetze das erlauben, dann ja, sonst nicht.

Deutsches Recht endet ja an den Grenzen.


----------



## Lenger06 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Jetzt habe ich Antwort von ganz oben erhalten, eines Mitarbeiters des deutschen Bundestages...:

Beim Rhein greift ein internationales Abkommen, weshalb die Regelung leider nicht einseitig von deutscher Seite verändert werden kann.
Darüber hinaus gilt die Regelung aber auch nur für die Bundeswasserstraßen, da der Bund auch nur für diese die entsprechende Kompetenz hat. Für Landes- oder Kommunalgewässer (zu denen beispielsweise auch der Bodensee gehört) gilt die neue Führerscheinregelung auch nicht. Das wiederum ist leider nun mal der Preis des Föderalismus.


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Pressemitteilung von heute :

http://www.bmvbs.de/SharedDocs/DE/Pressemitteilungen/2012/228-ramsauer-sportbootfuehrerschein.html


----------



## Topic (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

juhuuuuuuuuu

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/shorties/bissclipstv-shorties-11-3119.html

endlich is es durch


----------



## Slider17 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

bei so einem juhu schwillt mir echt der Kamm, ich finde diese Gesetzesänderung unfassbar.
Bei 15 Ps biste echt sauschnell auf dem Wasser,Unfälle sie da schon vorprogramiert.
Frage mich was soll da noch kommen? KFZ Führerschein auch weg wenn ich nur 80 kmh fahren darf oder wie?
Der Ramsauer hat echt den Arsch offen !
Naja stehe hier wohl mit meiner Meinung alleine...


----------



## Onkel Frank (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Slider17 schrieb:


> Naja stehe hier wohl mit meiner Meinung alleine...


 
Rischtisch , im Moment denke ich schon . Und Gott sei dank Interessiert es jetzt auch keinen mehr welche Meinung wir darüber haben .
PS: Habe zwar ein Schlauchi ... werde aber den Teufel tun und das Ding mit 15 PS übermotorisieren. Meine Meinung .


----------



## antonio (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Slider17 schrieb:


> bei so einem juhu schwillt mir echt der Kamm, ich finde diese Gesetzesänderung unfassbar.
> Bei 15 Ps biste echt sauschnell auf dem Wasser,Unfälle sie da schon vorprogramiert.
> 
> hellseher?
> ...



mit der so wie du sie hier ausdrückst, denke ich ja.
spielt da irgendwo der neid mit?

antonio


----------



## franja1 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Slider17 schrieb:


> bei so einem juhu schwillt mir echt der Kamm, ich finde diese Gesetzesänderung unfassbar.
> Bei 15 Ps biste echt sauschnell auf dem Wasser,Unfälle sie da schon vorprogramiert.
> Frage mich was soll da noch kommen? KFZ Führerschein auch weg wenn ich nur 80 kmh fahren darf oder wie?
> Der Ramsauer hat echt den Arsch offen !
> Naja stehe hier wohl mit meiner Meinung alleine...



...mir schwillt auch der Kamm...besonders wenn ich meinen Bruttolohn und dann das Netto sehe :r...aber doch bestimmt nicht wenn es ums Fischen und die ,,niedlichen" paar PS geht


----------



## teddy- (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

und damit der kamm auch richtig anschwillt von mir auch ein kräftiges juhuuuuu:m:vik::m

gruß


----------



## Rosi (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Slider17 schrieb:


> Bei 15 Ps biste echt sauschnell auf dem Wasser,Unfälle sie da schon vorprogramiert.



Im ersten Teil deines Satzes gebe ich dir Recht, wenn man vorher mit 5Ps getuckert ist. Das ist relativ. Mit 15Ps ist man schneller an Land, wenn sich das Wetter auf der Ostsee ändert. Das kann fix gehen. Da können gar nicht genug Ps unter der Haube stecken. 

Der 2. Teil deines Satzes ist eine Vermutung, die restliche Ausdrucksweise eine Zumutung. |rolleyes


----------



## karpfenjäger (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

ich glaube manche hier haben noch nie ein 15 ps Motor dran gehabt aber labbern nur müll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
finde das neue Gesetz klasse


----------



## Holger15 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Na ideal! In anderen Ländern funktioniert das auch! Warum nicht hier, in Dtschl.!


----------



## blinkerkatze (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Slider17 schrieb:


> bei so einem juhu schwillt mir echt der Kamm, ich finde diese Gesetzesänderung unfassbar.
> Bei 15 Ps biste echt sauschnell auf dem Wasser,Unfälle sie da schon vorprogramiert.
> Frage mich was soll da noch kommen? KFZ Führerschein auch weg wenn ich nur 80 kmh fahren darf oder wie?
> Der Ramsauer hat echt den Arsch offen !
> Naja stehe hier wohl mit meiner Meinung alleine...



nein du bist mit deiner Meinung nicht allein.......ich gebe dir recht.....wenn ich das auf dem Strelasund sehe wo nicht mal die Fahrwasserbetonnung erkannt wird oder was ist wenn zwei aufeinander zulaufen.... wer macht da was,  es sollte wenigstens ein Lehrgang erfolgen wo die Grundregeln gelernt werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Tja, Leute- die Entscheidung ist nun mal so gefallen... von genau den Leuten, die im nachhinein niemand ins Amt gewählt haben will! 

Die Diskussionen pro/contra könnt Ihr ja gern bis Ultimo weiterführen- aber bitte mit etwas weniger Hitze und ner Pulle mehr Taktgefühl.


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Schönen Guten Abend an alle!
Das ist ja der Hammer mit den 15 PS.
Habe es durch Zufall erst eben gelesen!

Ich habe auch seit ca. 15 Jahren den Binnenschein und hatte mit 2 Freunden bis vor 10 Jahren ein Sportboot ( 50 PS ) .

Wir sind nicht oft in Holland gefahren und jetzt schon seit Jahren nicht mehr!

Ich finde es mal gut das auch mal ein Gesetzt gelockert wird da man uns in Deutschland eh mit jedem Mist den Hals zuhält und nur alles ändert oder verschärft!!!#q

Das heißt aber nicht das man jeden X- beliebigen mit 15 PS aufs Wasser lassen sollte.

Ich wäre dafür das man 1-2 Fahrstunden nehmen muss gegen eine nicht zu große Gebühr um die Grundkenntnisse in den Kopf zu bekommen !

So ungefähr wie die Sache mit den Mofas oder Roller ab 15 Jahren damals !

Wenn Du nicht ständig mit dem Boot unterwegs bist vergisst 70 Prozent eh von dem ganzen Zeug das Du damals für den Tag X ( Die Prüfung ) brauchtest!

Ich würde heute mit Pauken und Trompeten durch die Prüfung rasseln und das geht hier dem Großteil nicht anders obwohl es ungerne jemand zugibt !!!|supergri

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend !!!

Gruß Dirk #h


----------



## knaacki2000 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das Niveau einiger Gegner dieser neuen Regelung ist schon erschreckend....
Wir wollen doch mal festhalten:
Es gibt Autofahrer, die trotz Führerschein als Geisterfahrer auftauchen, die rechts vor links Regelung missachten, keinen Blinker setzen und rasend durch Tempo 30 Zonen fahren. Trotz Fahrstunden, Prüfung etc. 

Beim Bootfahren ist es ebenso. Der Bootsführerschein verhindert nicht, dass Leute mit dem Boot unterwegs sind, die fahren wie die Halbwilden.

Fakten:
Mit meinem Linder Sportsman 400 und 15 PS schaffe ich ca. 20 Knoten - mit einem normalen GFK Boot sind es deutlich weniger - getestet in Schweden kamen wir auf ca. 13 Knoten mit einer Person. Von rasen also keine Spur.

Fahrpraxis ist wichtiger als theoretische Kenntnisse - denn die meisten Kleinbootunfälle passieren durch Missachtung der Witterungsbedingungen, durch "über Bord fallen beim Pullern" und durch Alkoholmissbrauch (Quelle: Wasserschutzpolizei Svendborg/DK 2010)

In Holland darf seit Jahren mit deutlich mehr als 5PS gefahren werden - die Unfallquote ist - selbst auf dem Rhein - verschwindend gering, selbiges gilt für Schweden und Dänemark.
Gleichwohl sollte für jeden Bootsführer gelten, dass vorauschauendes Fahren und Beobachtung der Wetterlage unabdingbar sind.


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Antwort von ganz oben erhalten, eines Mitarbeiters des deutschen Bundestages...:
> 
> Beim Rhein greift ein internationales Abkommen, weshalb die Regelung leider nicht einseitig von deutscher Seite verändert werden kann.
> Darüber hinaus gilt die Regelung aber auch nur für die Bundeswasserstraßen, da der Bund auch nur für diese die entsprechende Kompetenz hat. Für Landes- oder Kommunalgewässer (zu denen beispielsweise auch der Bodensee gehört) gilt die neue Führerscheinregelung auch nicht. Das wiederum ist leider nun mal der Preis des Föderalismus.





klasse, dann hab ich das bodenseeschifferpatent ( SBF binnen inklusive, nur ein antrag nötig ) nicht umsonst gemacht :m


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> klasse, dann hab ich das bodenseeschifferpatent ( SBF binnen inklusive, nur ein antrag nötig ) nicht umsonst gemacht :m



Ja tolle Sache !
Und gerade auf den Rhein würde ich mich mit 5 PS nicht trauen !

Da kannst besser die Paddel nehmen !!!#q

Da wären die 15 PS dann schon einen Sinn machen !!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Was mich wundert: in D greift die 15PS-Regel nicht auf dem Rhein, in NL darf man aber ohne Fahrerlaubnis auf dem Rhein rumkacheln... Beide Länder sind in der EU.
Komische Sache...

Ich war auch bis vor kurzem 5PS-Fahrer auf dem Rhein und habe jetzt meinen SBF-Binnen gemacht weil halt ein 25PS-Boot bei mir "rumsteht"...

Ich bin auch dafür das zumindestens eine Art "Grundkurs" besucht werden sollte um die wichtigsten Regeln auf dem Kasten zu haben.

Ich habe selbst manchmal nicht gewußt wie ich mich in bestimmten Situationen zu verhalten habe (Kurshaltepflichtig usw) und bin heute froh das ich den Kurs gemacht habe.

Andere Sache: die "Hausbootralley`s" auf den Seenplatten - mit 5PS gemütliches Fahren und keine schweren Unfälle. 
Was passiert wenn ein 15PS-Hausboot ein anderes rammt weil die sich nicht einig und den Kahn bei der Geschwindigkeit und aus Unwissenheit nicht handeln können, ein Kahn sinkt und ein Mensch ersäuft??

Oder ein übermütiger Pimpf mit 2m-Schlauchboot und 15PS in eine Gruppe von Kanu-Wanderern brettert oder einen Badestrand "links" macht??

Ich war bis vor einigen Wochen glühender Beführworter der 15PS-Regelung, mittlerweile lehne ich diese, zumindestens Teilweise, vehement ab.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was mich wundert: in D greift die 15PS-Regel nicht auf dem Rhein, in NL darf man aber ohne Fahrerlaubnis auf dem Rhein rumkacheln... Beide Länder sind in der EU.
> Komische Sache...



Nö- nicht komisch!
Die haben halt einen anderen Ansatz zur Reglementierung gefunden;

Alles, was kleiner als 15 Meter Länge ist und weniger als 20km/h fährt, ist von der Führerscheinpflicht befreit!

Und- mal aus ner anderen Sicht betrachtet- der Rhein ist schon vor Emmerich nicht annähernd so kniffelig wie zwischen Bingen, Rüdesheim und Koblenz.... ich denke mal darum gehts in dieser Ausnahme!

Gaaanz früher (vor 1993-oder´94) konnte man in den Niederlanden noch ohne Lappen rumheizen- egal ob 15PS Aussenborder oder V8 BigBlock -da galt noch das Darwinsche Prizip!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Alles, was kleiner als 15 Meter Länge ist und weniger als 20km/h fährt, ist von der Führerscheinpflicht befreit!



Das wußte ich - der Vorbesitzer von meinem Boot nicht.:q
Der wurde in NL mit *54km/h* auf einer auf 10km/h eingebremsten Strecke "geblitzdingst" und das ohne Lappen und nicht angemeldetem Boot.
Soviel zum Thema ohne Fahrerlaubnis mit mehr als 5PS auf dem Wasser...


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Jau- das war garantiert ein teurer Spaß!

Habe schon für eine nicht angelegten Quickstopleine 120,- latzen müssen...|uhoh:... da möcht´ich den Tarif von dem Typen gar nicht erst wissen!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wenn man ein Boot von ca. 6000€ Wert zum zwei Drittel Preis verscheuert und die Ehefrau nach 6 Monaten immer noch Stocksauer ist muß das Ticket sehr hoch gewesen sein...


----------



## free-eagle (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

also da das nun mal so entschieden wurde und erstmal nicht mehr änderbar ist, fände ich an dieser Stelle eine Diskussion interessant, was denn nun für Anfänger das ideale Boot anhand dieser Motorisierung wäre und welche Lektüre und in welche Regeln man sich zwingend einlesen sollte.

Ich selbst interessiere mich seit 1 Jahr auch für ein Boot, aber mir geht es überhaupt nicht ums Rasen, sondern um Sicherheit.
Mein Auto hat auch ausreichend PS und passende Größe, um auf Autobahnen mehr Sicherheit zu gewinnen. 
Vielleicht sind mehr PS ja da auch bei einem Boot von Vorteil, um Gefahrensituationen schnell zu entgehen?

Um mal den Anfang zu machen und sich hier wohl viele erfahrene Bootsbesitzer tummeln:

Was für ein Boot/Motor würdet ihr denn einem Anfänger für den Neckar empfehlen?
Es muss nicht das allerbilligste sein, falls dies alles mit KFZ vergleichbar ist, stehe ich eher auf die Mittelklasse.
Neu oder erstmal Gebraucht?

Und würdet ihr sagen, dass gewissenhafte Einlesen in die Regeln und Verhalten reicht bei einem kleinen Boot aus oder doch besser eine Art Grundkurs besuchen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



free-eagle schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind mehr PS ja da auch bei einem Boot von Vorteil?
> Bei gleichem Boot? Ja- denn falls man mal unter Vollast aufstoppen muss- tun das 15PS besser als 5!
> 
> Um mal den Anfang zu machen und hier viele Erfahrene Bootsbesitzer sich tummeln:
> ...



Diese Frage haben die gesetzgebenden Organe ebenso aussen vor gelassen wie eine Klausel zur Haftpflichtversicherung;
Für mich (!!!) klingt das wie die Aussage eines Königs anlässlich eines Schlacht: "Geh, und stirb auf die Art und Weise die Dir die beste deucht!" 
Den Begriff "stirb" kann man nach heutigen Maßstäben auch durch "ruinier Dich" ersetzen. Treibe mal aufgrund von Motorproblemen auf dem Fluss und zwinge so ein Frachtschiff zum ausweichen....Havarie, Bergungskosten, Umweltschaden.... schlimmstenfalls Schwerverletzte/ Tote?

So eine Haftpflichtversicherung für Sportboote kostet (mich) keine 60€ pro Jahr... warum wird sowas nicht zur Pflicht?

Zu Deiner Frage ob Einlesen oder besser Grundkurs;

Glaubst Du ernsthaft Dir wird hier jemand sagen- Du solltest Dich nicht so optimal auf die Sache vorbereiten, wie irgendwie möglich?
Wenn, dann kämen solche Vorschläge höchstens von der Fraktion, die selbst in Norwegen weder Floater noch Rettungsweste tragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich finde es gut, dass der Eigenverantwortlichkeit wieder mehr Spielraum eingeräumt wird..

Dass es da wiederum viel Ausnahmen gibt genauso wie viele Bedenken, ist normal..

Ich glaube, dass Angler da am zur stärksten gefährdeten Gruppe gehören..

Wer nur rumbooteln will, sitzt am Steuer und passt auf...

Angler wollen aber nunmal Fische fangen und da ist das Boot im Normalfall eben nur Mittel zum Zweck..

Ich hab seit über 30 Jahren sowohl den Küsten- wie den Binnenschein..

Wenns dann aber mal richtig beisst, fehlt eben auch bei mir dann schnell der Blick rundrum. Man kann ja nachher gucken aufm GPS, wie die Drift lief, um wieder ansetzen zu können...

Dass Aufmerksamkeit aber das erste ist, was vor Gefahren bewahrt, wird da auch von mir trotz Schein dann eben auch mal vergessen..

Ausser Anglern treiben sich wohl auch wenig ankernd oder driftend an Fahrwasserkanten rum - der Freizeitbootler will ja keinen Stress, sondern entspannen (weswegen ich mich da eh grundsätzlich fernhalte...)...

Und dennoch finde ich es gut, dass die Grenze angehoben wurde und das auch für Angler gilt... 

Und damit die Jungs gezwungen werden sich zu informieren...

Denn die Gesetze gelten ja für alle..

Und ich denke, dass nach den ersten dann bekanntgewordenen richtigen Bußgeldern oder Strafverfahren für die wenigen Unvernünftigen die Vor- und Umsicht bei der Mehrzahl der Vorsichtigeren sicher nicht abnehmen wird..

Ob mit oder ohne Schein, mit 5 oder 15 oder mehr  PS...............


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich denke, dass nach den ersten dann bekanntgewordenen richtigen Bußgeldern oder Strafverfahren für die wenigen Unvernünftigen die Vor- und Umsicht bei der Mehrzahl der Vorsichtigeren sicher nicht abnehmen wird..
> 
> Ob mit oder ohne Schein, mit 5 oder 15 oder mehr  PS...............




Wer möchte, kann gerne mal den BVKatBin-See googlen...

ab 6km/h zuviel wirds interessant 

oder- Sog und Wellenschlag nicht vermieden... :vik:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Vielleicht , wenn man denn weiter diskutieren möchte, darf man sich evtl. auch Grundlagen ergoogeln, vielleicht auch einmal aufzeigen wie gute Bootsfahrer wir Deutschen schon mit der bisherigen Führerscheinpflicht sind/waren.

Nehmen wir doch einmal eine Dissertation aus dem Jahre 2004 die sich mit Obduktionen von Opfern von Sportbootunfällen beschäftigt.
Und zwar ausschliesslich auf Grundlage von Zahlen des  Institutes für Rechtsmedizin der Ernst-Moritz-Arndt Universität in Greifswald - also noch nicht einmal eine komplette Erfassung der Sportbootunfälle innerhalb der BRD.
Dort werden die Unfallzahlen natürlich unter den bisher gültigen Führerscheinbedingungen (der letzten 40 Jahre - also auch unter Erfassung der in der DDR geltenden Gesetzeslage) aufgearbeitet.

Ich nenne einmal einige Zahlen die mir (natürlich rein subjektiv) ins Auge gesprungen sind :

- Am Institut für Rechtsmedizin der Ernst-Moritz-Arndt Universität in Greifswald wurden von 1960 - 1999  
Todesfälle durch Bootsunfälle obduziert. Es handelte sich um 208 Todesfälle bei 162 Bootsunfällen.
Von diesen Toten zählten 191 zu Opfern von Sportbootunfällen , die restlichen 17 waren Arbeitsunfälle in der Berufsschifffahrt.

- Die meisten Toten gab es jeweils im Zeitraum März bis September (83%)

- Das Durchschnittsalter der Toten liegt bei 32,5 Jahren , ein statistischer Berg liegt bei 17-35 Jahren , besonders häufig waren z.B. auch 11-16jährige vertreten ( 6%).

- Bei den verunglückten Frauen (lediglich 7% der Opfer) lag das Durchschnittsalter bei 25,5 Jahren

- Vorwiegend betrafen die Unfälle kleinere Boote, bei 61% der Unfälle waren lediglich 1 (33%) oder 2 (28%) Personen an Bord , bei 18% waren drei Personen an Bord und lediglich bei 10% 4 oder 5 Personen.

- Die Aufschlüsselung nach Bootsart ergab 24% Angelboote , 26% Segelboote , 19% Motorboote und 12% Paddelboote(Rest unbekannt).

- Unfallorte : Binnenseen 35% , geschützte Gewässer im Bereich der Seeschiffahrtsstrassenordnung (wie z.B. Boddengewässer) 27% , Achterwasser und Peenestrom 12% , Oderhaff 6% - seltener jedoch die freie Ostsee mit 9%

- Unfallursachen : 54% Kenterung , 22% MOB 

- Alkohol wurde bei 61% der Fälle nachgewiesen , wobei erst eine BAk von 0,3mg/g als positiv beurteilt wurde.


... so, eigentlich wollte ich noch mehr aufarbeiten, aber das wird mir zu viel.. evtl. macht ja jemand weiter oder möchte sich die ganze Arbeit selbst durchlesen - bis Punkt 2.1 bin ich auf die Schnelle gekommen.



http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&ved=0CD0QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fub-ed.ub.uni-greifswald.de%2Fopus%2Fvolltexte%2F2006%2F102%2Fpdf%2Flustig_martine_katja.pdf&ei=wKh_UIiUBYmMswaJ6IDwDQ&usg=AFQjCNElk4K8-SsGApl8n6c9vBxoM1DR3A&sig2=EB6tD0uXF78CheFNHIP_Bg


-


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Das wären die Personenschäden....

Die Statistiken zu Sachschäden gehen (leider) Allesamt an der Realität vorbei, da nur die Fälle erfasst wurden, die behördlich gemeldet wurden.

Was z.B. an der Müritz und der Mecklenburger Seenplatte mit den ganzen FS-freien Charterbooten abgeht, ist echt gruselig!
Okay- das sind aber wiederum ganz andere Kaliber in einem klar umgrenzten Raum.


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> - Am Institut für Rechtsmedizin der Ernst-Moritz-Arndt Universität in Greifswald wurden von 1960 - 1999
> Todesfälle durch Bootsunfälle obduziert. Es handelte sich um 208 Todesfälle bei 162 Bootsunfällen.
> Von diesen Toten zählten 191 zu Opfern von Sportbootunfällen , die restlichen 17 waren Arbeitsunfälle in der Berufsschifffahrt.
> 
> -



Das sind 4,8 Tode  bei 4,1 Bootsunfälle pro Jahr. 61% der Verunglückten hatten auch noch Alkohol getrunken. Was hat das mit 15 PS erlaubt oder nicht erlaubt zu tun. Man kann die Menschen nicht vor sich selber schützen. Hast du mal nachgeschaut wie viele Menschen in den letzten 39 Jahren auf deutschen Straßen gestorben sind? Und auch da werden die Vorschriften gelockert, es wird diskutiert ob es einen Führerschein mit 16 geben soll! 
Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht raus suchen wie viele Menschen bei anderen Sportarten in den letzten 39 Jahren gestorben sind.
Ich halte diese Art von Diskussion für sinnlos! Ist meine Meinung. 
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Holger15 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Wir sind die ersten Jahre in Italien gefahren. 15Ps ohne Schein.(ich glaub da geht sogar 30Ps). In Norwegen interessiert das Niemand,ob Führerschein,oder nicht.
Ging wunderbar. Danach wurden halt die Führerscheine gemacht, da man in Dtschl. für alles einen Schein braucht.

Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das jetzt die 15 Ps Fahrer wie die Bekloppten in andere Boote, oder Gefahrenstellen heizen.
Ich sehe es, als positive Sicherheitsreserve!

Ich hab mal in meine Glaskugel geschaut und gesehen das die 5 Ps Motoren,zumindest als Gebrauchte billiger werden. Bei den 15Ps Motoren geht der Trend preislich klar nach oben!


----------



## antonio (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Holger15 schrieb:


> Wir sind die ersten Jahre in Italien gefahren. 15Ps ohne Schein.(ich glaub da geht sogar 30Ps). In Norwegen interessiert das Niemand,ob Führerschein,oder nicht.
> 
> oh doch das interessiert schon jemanden, schein für alle ab 1980 geborenen für boote ab 7m und/oder 25 ps
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## delowsky (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

..diskutiert man schön weiter, ob sinnvoll oder nicht :vik: 
Ich werde am Wochenende schön mit meinem 15 PS Motor zum Fischen fahren und an euch denken...
Petri Heil


----------



## Ted (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Und ich werde mit meinen 15PS zu den Fischen Rasen |jump:


----------



## Zanderjunky (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ahoi und viel Spaß mit den 15 ps


----------



## allegoric (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Ich sehs nicht....!? Ich hab den Link aufgerufen, aber da steht doch nischt dazu!?


----------



## antonio (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

guckst du unter 2012 nr 47 vom 16.10.2012

antonio


----------



## RibnitzerJung (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



delowsky schrieb:


> ..diskutiert man schön weiter, ob sinnvoll oder nicht :vik:
> Ich werde am Wochenende schön mit meinem 15 PS Motor zum Fischen fahren und an euch denken...
> Petri Heil



und ich mit 100 PS, denn ich habe SCHEINE!!! |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Kegelfisch (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hei Leute 
Bis 15 PS ohne Führerschein ist o.k. (fragt in ganz Skandinavien keiner nach) , vorausgesetzt der Lenker hat genug Verstand . Ich habe ein DDR - Motorboot vom Typ "Peetzsee" (Gleiter, ca 100kg)mit `nem 15 PS Viertakt Mercury (50 kg). Macht Spitze mit einer Person ca. 38 km/h - aber nur bei glattem Wasser !! Bei Wellen verzichtet man automatisch auf Highspeed .Wenn die Bootsform passt ( z.B. Verdränger) kann man bei nahendem Unwetter oder unvorhersehbaren Problemen schnell an Land . Mit `nem Gleiter geht das nicht so einfach , da wellenanfällig . Eigentlich ist damit das Hauptproblem schon klar - nicht der Motor alleine ist wichtig , sondern die komplette Einheit . Ich fahre jedes Jahr zum Heringsangeln im Greifwalder Bodden . Wenn ich da die "Anka"`s sehe , mit 3-4 Mann an Bord und 5 PS am Heck bekomme ich das Grübeln . Der "Peetzsee" hat übrigens vom Hersteller keine Zulassung für Küstengewässer , ebenso die "Anka" . Ich nutze dafür den polnischen "Big Anker 4200" mit eben jener Zulassung und mangels Seeschein 5 Ps Quirl.Geht aber nur bei Beachtung der Windrichtung bis 3 Bft .
#t Uwe


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> und ich mit 100 PS, denn ich habe SCHEINE!!! |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
Selber Schuld #d , rausgeworfenes Geld , siehste ja


----------



## mathei (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Selber Schuld #d , rausgeworfenes Geld , siehste ja



nix selber schuld. und nix rausgeschmissenes geld. ich habe 180 ps. und die mit 15 ps meinen wilde sau zu spielen, bekommen ne schöne bugwelle von mir vorgebraten.
die vernünftigen merken es nicht, wenn ich sachte an denen vorbeifahre. da wackelt nicht mal die pose. |supergri


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> , bekommen ne schöne bugwelle von mir vorgebraten.


 
Und ?? Was daran schlimm ?? Macht doch fun wenns schaukelt und die tote Rute bekommt genau die richtige bewegung .


----------



## ulf (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> nix selber schuld. und nix rausgeschmissenes geld. ich habe 180 ps. und die mit 15 ps meinen wilde sau zu spielen, bekommen ne schöne bugwelle von mir vorgebraten.
> die vernünftigen merken es nicht, wenn ich sachte an denen vorbeifahre. da wackelt nicht mal die pose. |supergri



Da kann man nur hoffen, daß die Wasserschupos in der Nähre sind, dann war's das mit 180PS und Schein. Solche Möchtegernerziehungberechtigten sind auf der Straße schon die Pest, auf dem Wasser sind die das beste Beispiel das der Schein das Hirn einfach nicht ersetzt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Axtwerfer (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Und ?? Was daran schlimm ?? Macht doch fun wenns schaukelt und die tote Rute bekommt genau die richtige bewegung .





|good:|good:|good:  genau !!

und wärend Du 15 Liter Sprit durch den Vergaser jagst um uns zu ärgern, fangen wir dadurch noch Dorsch.....


----------



## schmutzpuckel (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Bootfahren kann man nicht mit Autofahren vergleichen. Hier haben ALLE einen Führerschein und trotzdem haben wir in diesem Jahr um die 4000 Tote, über 200000 Verletzte und ewige Invaliden und tausende trauernde Familien. Vom Schaden für die Volkswirtschaft gar nicht zu reden.
> 
> Auch ich habe seit 1988 meine Bootsscheine und war auch erst skeptisch über die neu Regelung. Aber ich sehe es zwischenzeitlich positiv!
> Der Gesetzgeber gibt jetzt den Bootsfahrern die Chance zu beweisen das sie sich "kultiviert" verhalten und sich der ständigen Gefahren bewusst sind die auf dem Wasser lauern. Diese einmalige Chance sollte nicht vertan werden!!!
> ...




Finde ich auch auf jedenfall sinnvoll, einen Lehrgang zu besuchen um die Grundkenntnisse zu erlernen.
Ich für meinen Fall, habe keinen Boots-Führerschein und wüsste auch nicht wie ich mich in brenzligen Situation richtig verhalten müsste um weder mich oder andere zu gefährden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Du für Deinen Teil könntest z.B. mal Richtung Mahnensee fahren und dort so´n bischen Klönschnack mit den Sportbooteignern betreiben.
Ich glaub kaum, dass die sich einem wirklich interessierten verweigern würden...


----------



## schmutzpuckel (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Scheinst dich ja auszukennen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

War früher regelmäßig da in der Gegend- De Bijland und Co. müssten Dir doch auch geläufig sein, gelle?


----------



## schmutzpuckel (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Jupp, ist ganz nett dort.Im Sommer natürlich völlig überlaufen.


----------



## mathei (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



ulf schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, daß die Wasserschupos in der Nähre sind, dann war's das mit 180PS und Schein. Solche Möchtegernerziehungberechtigten sind auf der Straße schon die Pest, auf dem Wasser sind die das beste Beispiel das der Schein das Hirn einfach nicht ersetzt.
> 
> Gruß Ulf


 
du musst schon meinen ganen text lesen. dann erkennst du den sinn. ich ärgere mich permanent über raser auf dem wasser, die nicht wissen ,bzw denen es egal ist, wie andere durchgeschaukelt werden.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Dennoch ist es nicht in Ordnung den Sheriff zu spielen und andere für Ihr Verhalten zu bestrafen. Das steht Dir überhaupt nicht zu. Wenn Dank Deiner Bugwelle jemandem etwas passiert, bist Du dran und gleichzeitig keinen Deut besser als diejenigen, über die Du Dich selber aufregst.


----------



## DJSchossi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Meiner Meinung nach wird gerade auf See nun noch mehr zutun sein für die DGzRS und da bei 15 PS noch ein größerer Radius zu erreichen ist auch noch ein größeres Gebiet abgesucht werden muß! Bei Nebel hab ich schon die besten Sachen erlebt und gelesen!


----------



## hannstonne (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

JUHUUUUUUU segler und kanuten wir kommen :m


----------



## Sonntagsflieger (1. November 2012)

*Führerschein freie Bootsmotorisierung jetzt 15 PS*

*Sportboot ohne Führerschein​*
Na endlich, geht doch.​
Wer ein Sportboot fahren will, braucht erst ab einer Motorstärke von 15 PS einen Führerschein. Bislang war dies schon ab 5 PS Pflicht.

Quelle: Tagesschau.de
http://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/neu-ab-2012/neu-ab-november102.html


----------



## Franky (1. November 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Bedenke aber die Ausnahmen davon, wie Rhein und Bodensee..


----------



## elbetaler (1. November 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Hallo @sonntagsflieger,

das ist ja toll was? Endlich....das wurde ja auch Zeit.....usw.
Sag mal, wo warst du die ganzen Jahre? Hier haben wir uns die Köpfe heiss diskutiert, so mancher wurde - ob seiner rüden Ausdrucksweise gemassregelt, da wurden nicht nur Tränen der Freude vergossen! Einige wenige von uns mit "Beziehungen" wussten immer mal wieder was Neues, es brannte und brodelte und war spannend bis zum Schluss!
Der 15PS-Beschluss ist doch längst durch! Jetzt lohnt es sich schon fast, über die ersten Erfahrungen zu diskutieren. Und über die unheimlich vielen Unfälle von Nichtscheinbesitzern und was sonst noch an Schlechtigkeiten vorausgesagt wurde! 
Eigentlich könnte man das Ding hier zumachen. Es ist nunmal beschlossen und gut. In den Ausschüssen war genügend Raum für das Wenn und Aber und worauf es ankommt, genau abzustimmen.
Wenn ein 15er an meinem Bootsheck zum Einsatz kommen wird (bald), kann ich auf etliche Jährchen Bootserfahrung zurück blicken. Ich habe mich bisher verantwortungsbewusst verhalten und werde das auch so weiter machen. Das hat nichts mit 15PS zu tun, sondern hauptsächlich mit der persönlichen Einstellung.

Nichts für ungut, aber diese neue Neuigkeit ist nicht mehr neu.


PETRI HEIL und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## antonio (2. November 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo @sonntagsflieger,
> 
> das ist ja toll was? Endlich....das wurde ja auch Zeit.....usw.
> Sag mal, wo warst du die ganzen Jahre? Hier haben wir uns die Köpfe heiss diskutiert, so mancher wurde - ob seiner rüden Ausdrucksweise gemassregelt, da wurden nicht nur Tränen der Freude vergossen! Einige wenige von uns mit "Beziehungen" wussten immer mal wieder was Neues, es brannte und brodelte und war spannend bis zum Schluss!
> ...



antonio


----------



## Riesenangler (8. November 2012)

*AW: Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne*

Leute erst mal ruhe bewaren und schauen ob überhaupt was passiert. Erstmal ist das mit den 15 Ps auf drei Jahre begrenzt. Wenn halt zuviel schei..e passiert wird es wohl wieder abgeschafft. Mich persönlich stört es nicht wenn man ab sofort mit 16 ein 15 Pser fahren darf ohne schein. Obwohl ich aber ehrlich zugeben muss das ich auch so ganz ohne bedenken nicht bin. Bei einigen mit schein reicht es schon nicht zum klaren denken wie man sich auf dem Wasser zu verhalten hat. Hab schon die tolltsten Dinge gesehen und erlebt. Hier bei uns auf der Havel kann man sich nun ja schon einige jahre sogenannte Bungalowboote chartern und was man mit solchen 14-Tagekapitänen erlebt ist manchmal schon fast lebensgefährlich. Da wird einfach mal in mitten der Schifffahrtsrinne geankert ( wo soll denn hier schon ein Schiff herkommen , im Wendsee ) , oder auch mal an einer Boje festgemacht , das obligatorische festfahren in knöcheltiefen Wasser ist noch das harmlosete. Mich hat neulich so ein Ding gerammt weil man nicht verstehen konnte das so ein Boot eben doch anders reagiert als ein Auto. Und mein persönlicher favorit war im letzten jahr einer der meinte das er sein boot in einer Schleuse festbinden  muss beim abwärtsschleusen. Bist die vertäuung aus dem boden ausriss . Auch scheinen viele der meinung zu sein das ein Respekt- und Sicherheitsabstand zu Anglern nicht nötig ist . Mir ist schon öfters über die Montage gefahren worden . Wenn man sich aufregt heist es oft nur selbst schuld wenn du hier sitzt , ist ja nur der ganze See platz um eine Kurve zu fahren.


----------

